# 10/14 Raw Discussion: Hunter Got Knocked The Fuck Out! Now What?



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I'll be very depressed if Vince didn't return.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Would just love to see R-Truth say that to HHH.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Joey Mercury looking at HHH like "Bitch, I got hit in the face with ladder...man up."*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I suppose the fuckery has reached a mad stage where I don't actually know what will happen next, looking forward to it in a way.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I sure as hell don't give two shits about he NFL game tonight so lets get ready to su.. oh wait..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> I'll be very depressed if Vince didn't return.


that's really gonna happen one day ...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

...so no one interested in RAW I see. 

:vince4 "GODDAMMIT! THERE LOSING INTEREST, QUICK! SOMEONE HIT MY MUSIC!...NO WAIT HIT JOHN CENA'S MUSIC!! :vince5 :cena3


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I honestly don't know what to expect from RAW tonight, which is why I'm looking forward to it. 

More buildup to Orton vs. Bryan at Hell In A Cell, more Punk/Ryback/Heyman/Axel stuff, more Shield please. Should be a decent RAW.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Missed the KO, was it sold well?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

leon79 said:


> Missed the KO, was it sold well?












I think he sold it well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Missed the KO, was it sold well?


Yes Hunter sold it perfectly.

Cant wait for the CROSS RHODES tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sold to perfection for such a sorry punch.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> ...so no one interested in RAW I see.
> 
> :vince4 "GODDAMMIT! THERE LOSING INTEREST, QUICK! SOMEONE HIT MY MUSIC! :vince5


Time to make another big change of direction a announcement Vince










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Hope its good tonight, thought last weeks Smackdown was way better than the last Raw episode.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw2003 said:


> Time to make another big change of direction a announcement Vince
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldn't change a thing with the show. Not. One. Thing.
The stories are what the WWE want them to be, not what some censors say they can and can't do.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Managed to get the rest of the week off :hb

So this'll be the first live Raw I've seen since April or thereabouts, but truth be told I'm more looking forward to the sheer joy this thread brings at every show.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I am pumped for Raw.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I almost want that KO as my signature, but I have a hard time giving up Heyman and Punk. Hm.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THE GOAT RETURNS​


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

We really need a Vacant: The DVD Collection.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Trips sold it like a champ. 

Although, it has nothing on Show's 'No Hesitation' Punch to Miz. :lmao*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how much you want to bet that Bryan and Orton are forgotten about tonight, and the main focus is on Big Show, HBK and HHH?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought Cena is returning tonight?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't even know what to expect either, looking forward to it though!

HBK getting involved with Bryan and Orton will be good, interested to see how Punk vs Heyman and Ryback plays out.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

even though Bryan is the only reason why I watch, and that he'll lose at HIAC i'm more than willing to guess right now, I bet they still keep him in the title picture post HIAC to keep the fans happy, and to make up for fucking us over this whole time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Wonder if The Shield is gonna be punished for technically not doing their job since the Big Show got past them to knock Hunter out.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

is Ambrose picking a fight with a bunch of people there?


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Will be watching it in the morning tomorrow. Just don't want to see to much of big show or a long hhh promo and we are all good.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got some bad news my guy probably won't show up again


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> Shawn Michaels is now being advertised for tonight's Raw in St. Louis. Here is an excerpt from the announcement:
> 
> "WWE.com has confirmed that "Mr. WrestleMania" and the special guest referee for Hell in a Cell's WWE Championship Match, Shawn Michaels, will be in the house tonight on Raw. What will The Showstopper have to say about his personal stake in the WWE Title picture?"
> 
> As always, check back here at 8PM ET for our live play-by-play coverage of tonight's event.


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for a good show tonight, interested to see what happens after last weeks ending, how will HHH react to being KO, HBK's involvement in the Bryan/Orton feud will be interesting as well.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd love to see Orton and Bryan having promo time for the inclusion of HBK...it would be nice to hear their thoughts about his insertion in to the match but I have a feeling they won't even give them that which is kind of weird seeing as how its their match, so they should be able to talk about his involvement.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the continuation of the Ryman bromance.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I thought Cena is returning tonight?


Oh God I hope not.fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBGOAT on Raw tonight?

I'm in!

:hbk1


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

We need a Vacant and Vince Segment!!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone know when :vince5 is due to return?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Sad that wwe needs old talent to get ratings, it just proves that new talent cant draw shit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Cesaro will do his swing with two people, sometime before or on WM XXX.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Any chance either or both, Vince and Cena, will show up tonight?

If Cena can work a match, he could easily appear on Raw and Vince is scheduled for a return going off the rumours.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If Cena doesn't return tonight then he will return at the PPV like Punk did. I am curious as to the reception he will get though


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

unless its a surprise, Cena is not advertised and he himself said he is not returning till the 27th.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

If I were booking, I wouldn't have Cena return until Hell in a Cell it's self, I'd just have ADR cut promo's on him and beat people until the event. That would add more intrigue to the match.

Although I understand why it's likely he'll return very soon due to the low ratings, given he's the only full-time draw in the company.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully Triple H can heel it up and screw with the entire roster in anger. I don't know why he got all tweener.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

would have been better if they let Bryan running knee him last week, but we can't have nice things.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck is it with HBK?
I'm retired... gotta make some appearances though!

Just fuck off for good.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWEUniverse: Just announced... Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield for the Tag Team Titles. Tonight on #RAW! http://t.co/jDqPhsH4l0


-


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Sweet, should be a great match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Where we will be Sports Entertained.



JY57 said:


> -
> WWEUniverse: Just announced... Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield for the Tag Team Titles. Tonight on #RAW!


Shield to lose via DQ yet retain. Calling it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Tag title match will for sure not end cleanly. Something happens(like Ambrose gets involved) resulting in the match happening at HIAC(maybe a HIAC tag team match for the titles?)


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

which city is it at tonight?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Cody & Goldust vs The Shield should be a good match, not sure who's going to win it though.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Old_John said:


> which city is it at tonight?


St. Louis

The crowd there is usually more of a moderately loud casual crowd.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Pumped to see Shield v Goldust/Rhodes tonight, regardless of the outcome it should be a great watch.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Cody & Goldust vs The Shield should be a good match, not sure who's going to win it though.


DQ finish leading to a rematch at HIAC is probable.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> I'll be very depressed if Vince didn't return.


Gif fucked up

Anyway

:vince5:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Probs DQ finish like most have said, maybe they could take the belts off the shield at HIAC, they're fairly hot right now, could work?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Not watched Raw in a few weeks. Hoping for some Steph heel-ness.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> St. Louis
> 
> The crowd there is usually more of a moderately loud casual crowd.


Wonder if they'll still cheer Orton now he is a heel? I know Chicago still cheered Punk during his heel run.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

They should book Los Matadors vs The Real Americans.. I want a Cesaro swing on the midget bull!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Raw2003 said:


> Wonder if they'll still cheer Orton now he is a heel? I know Chicago still cheered Punk during his heel run.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Expect it to be 25/75. Some people will probably still cheer, since he's the hometown boy, especially the mid 20's women in the stands, but the crowd isn't smarky enough to really cheer for Orton. Hell, not even the crowd in NYC would cheer for Orton, fully, heel or face. It'd be 50/50 at best, there.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Woah tag titles on the line, Rhodes brothers vs the Shield can you get any better? Will that main event, I hope it does or at least second to last match for Raw tonight.I wonder if WWE is willing to give them the belts or save it for HITC, with some crazy ass ending to the match tonight hmm.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> DQ finish leading to a rematch at HIAC is probable.


This is probably what will happen.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't really recall ptp on raw the past few weeks

Ashame if their airtime was purely based off that ONE thing. PTP were and are entertaining regardless


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So apparently reports claim Kane is going to return tonight...

I hope he returns with the mask


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ New character = :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Would be nice if :vince came out tonight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

MECCA1 said:


> They should book Los Matadors vs The Real Americans.. I want a Cesaro swing on the midget bull!!


Now, yeah, it's really impressive that Cesaro can swing Khali. But El Torito? Let's not get too ahead of ourselves, here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Now, yeah, it's really impressive that Cesaro can swing Khali. But El Torito? Let's not get too ahead of ourselves, here.


Got to save that for ppv when Cesaro swings him into the audience.

"...98.....99.....and he lets him go, and a lucky fan in the 5th row gets a souvenir."


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Now, yeah, it's really impressive that Cesaro can swing Khali. But El Torito? Let's not get too ahead of ourselves, here.


Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Now, yeah, it's really impressive that Cesaro can swing Khali. But El Torito? Let's not get too ahead of ourselves, here.


Yeah, let's save an amazing moment like that for WrestleMania 30. :vince

Antonio Cesaro vs. El Torito in a GIANT SWING CHALLENGE Match! :vince2 Cesaro MUST swing Torito 100 times or HEEEEEEE'SSSS FIIIIRRRREEEDDDDD!!!! :vince5 :HHH2 :cena4


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWEUSOS:
> @WWE @WWEUniverse We are Still the No. 1 contenders and We will have eyez on this Tag title match tonight!! #Raw


-


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

A tag team title match tonight? :mark: MA BOYZ are gonna deliver and retain tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

eyez?

Why not just say eyes...?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> A tag team title match tonight? :mark: MA BOYZ are gonna deliver and retain tonight.


Yeah. I'm predicting they lose by DQ, retaining in the process. Perhaps setting up for Rhodes Dynasty VS Rollins/Reigns at HIAC, though I don't know what they'll do with the whole Usos being #1 Contenders deal.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Yeah. I'm predicting they lose by DQ, retaining in the process. Perhaps setting up for Rhodes Dynasty VS Rollins/Reigns at HIAC, though I don't know what they'll do with the whole Usos being #1 Contenders deal.


Shee the WWE creative staff doesn't want u to remember that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

YES USOS VS SHIELD FOR THE 20TH TIME


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

GOD said:


> YES USOS VS SHIELD FOR THE 20TH TIME


It's Rhodes Brothers VS Shield, tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> It's Rhodes Brothers VS Shield, tonight.




Didn't we see that two times last week?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

When is the last time Deany Boy defended dat dere US Title? I think he's due.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, let's save an amazing moment like that for WrestleMania 30. :vince
> 
> Antonio Cesaro vs. El Torito in a GIANT SWING CHALLENGE Match! :vince2 Cesaro MUST swing Torito 100 times or HEEEEEEE'SSSS FIIIIRRRREEEDDDDD!!!! :vince5 :HHH2 :cena4


It'll be the match of the night, imo. Cesaro should spot that the top rope tho.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GOD said:


> YES USOS VS SHIELD FOR THE 20TH TIME





> WWEUSOS:
> @WWE @WWEUniverse We are Still the No. 1 contenders and We will have eyez on this Tag title match tonight!! #Raw


:side:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> When is the last time Deany Boy defended dat dere US Title? I think he's due.


But who's available besides Ziggler and "Midcard Title King" Kofi Kingston? I assume if Dean interferes and they make it into a six-man then one of them would help Cody & Goldust and eat the pin.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

And Yay, AJ is medically cleared to compete tonight!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Cody Rhodes & Goldust v The Sheild Tonight For The WWE Tag Titles CONFIRMED!*

:mark:

They'll lose but non the less adds more excitement to RAW 2nite! Any predictions lads?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh, why do we need to see Rhodes vs. Shield tonight? Save these matches for the PPVs. Have some subtlety WWE.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Dopesick said:


> Ugh, why do we need to see Rhodes vs. Shield tonight? Save these matches for the PPVs. Have some subtlety WWE.


Bitching when RAW doesn't have decent matches

Bitching when RAW does have decent matches

unk4


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I expect this gif to be used tonight, I suggest you all save it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> I expect this gif to be used tonight, I suggest you all save it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> And Yay, AJ is medically cleared to compete tonight!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes & Goldust v The Sheild Tonight For The WWE Tag Titles CONFIRMED!*

It would be nice for someone to get the various titles off the shield so they can start being actively contested for again instead of being buried in storylines..
Seeing some title matches on shows again would be kinda swell..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

might have to get the matchsticks out for my eyelids tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> But who's available besides Ziggler and "Midcard Title King" Kofi Kingston? I assume if Dean interferes and they make it into a six-man then one of them would help Cody & Goldust and eat the pin.


Tyson Kid would be a good choice IMO


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> Bitching when RAW doesn't have decent matches
> 
> Bitching when RAW does have decent matches
> 
> unk4


They could have made any other match between the guys involved in the angle and it would still produce: Goldust-Ambrose; Cody-Rollins; Goldust-Reigns; hell, why not have The Usos face off against Cody and Goldust? It'd make sense, and still build anticipation for the big tag title match at HIAC. You know that word right...'build'?

But yeah whatever, great match I'm sure.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes & Goldust v The Sheild Tonight For The WWE Tag Titles CONFIRMED!*

Yeah, FUCK the Usos' title shot unk2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Tyson Kid would be a good choice IMO


As much as I may agree with you, I'm sure only about a fifth of WWE fans even remember who he is.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking forward to the WWE Tag Team Championship match tonight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RVD on NXT, just like being in a TNA arena again


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes & Goldust v The Sheild Tonight For The WWE Tag Titles CONFIRMED!*

Why is this a separate thread? It should just be discussed in the Official Raw Discussion thread.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> As much as I may agree with you, I'm sure only about a fifth of WWE fans even remember who he is.


True but it would only take a few matches to rebuild Tyson Kidd up


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Cody Rhodes & Goldust v The Sheild Tonight For The WWE Tag Titles CONFIRMED!*

Cool.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Looking forward to the WWE Tag Team Championship match tonight.


And we can look forward to it the next few week and the PPV too lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Cody Rhodes & Goldust v The Sheild Tonight For The WWE Tag Titles CONFIRMED!*

Actually want to see the Rhodes Warriors win this. Haven't had a title change on Raw in awhile.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> > WWEUSOS:
> > @WWE @WWEUniverse We are Still the *No. 1 contenders* and *We will have eyez on this Tag title match tonight!!* #Raw



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Number one contenders watching a tag match for the titles. :clap


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Cody Rhodes & Goldust v The Sheild Tonight For The WWE Tag Titles CONFIRMED!*

So the Usos never got their shot? LOLowned.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

https://twitter.com/Daily_Record/status/389888563971510272/photo/1/large for us UK posters 

This news is better than watching Raw


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Raw starts in 8 minutes


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> https://twitter.com/Daily_Record/status/389888563971510272/photo/1/large for us UK posters
> 
> This news is better than watching Raw


:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

More streaming sites blocked. One always slips through the cracks


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Any chances of a Canadian Thanksgiving mention tonight?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ma booty is ready


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> More streaming sites blocked. One always slips through the cracks


So many out there. The ones you normally used blocked?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Any chances of a Canadian Thanksgiving mention tonight?



No doubt JBL will mention it


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> is Ambrose picking a fight with a bunch of people there?



This was when he was feuding with Seth Rollins in FCW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Any chances of a Canadian Thanksgiving mention tonight?


No but JBL will mention how Del Rio is Mexico's greatest export


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

NXT is held in the previous "Impact Zone" :lol

Best for Business :HHH2


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae or riot


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder how good raw will be this week


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

1 minute left!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> So many out there. The ones you normally used blocked?


Yeah one in particular that I will not mention

They may try and they will fail  always


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody2 :HHH2 :bryan rton2


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Lets do this...


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> I wonder how good raw will be this week


You're about to find out


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it's showtime folks!!!!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

We're live lads :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here we go.....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HBK up first


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Time to milk HBK as the ref. He will get more build than the match itself. Typical WWE crappy booking


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK!!!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:hbk :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, turned on the TV just on time.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here we go :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SEXY BOY


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can they stop introducing and just let the theme song hit?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The HuntBreak Kid :hbk2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Shawn look like he just walked off of Duck Dynasty and shaved off his beard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Surprised they're bringing him out at the top of the show.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Now this is how to start a show...HBK!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Record setting vote huh? Cool story cole.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

HBK :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Did HBK think he was doing this segment in a remote location in the middle of nowhere? Parts Unknown maybe? It seems that's what he's dressed for...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HBK promo time.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice tie Cole.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How long before Darren Young gets this theme song?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

1 minute, 1 WWE App mention :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Imagine if when The Rock returned Justin Roberts had announced "Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome your host for WrestleMania...The Roc....uh-oh"


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

HBK needs a stylist. Badly.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Da SHOWSTOPA


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Didn't take long to mention the App this week, surprised it isnt in the opening video


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

HBK has aged so much in the last 4/5 years or so.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I wonder how much he hates pushing the wwe app.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Would have been funny if they started RAW off with HHH still sleeping in the ring.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HBK!!! :mark:


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

2 minutes, 2 WWE App mentions :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Here we go HB shizzle.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HBKGOAT

Microphone botch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

One of the best records in Hell in a Cell? 

He's 1-1! That's not that impressive. Yeah, its 50-50, but that isn't super impressive having just been in two. 

Oh wait, he did a couple as part of reformed DX....yeah, my brain just chooses to pretend those didn't happen.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WWE App getting that recognition :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So since HBK always like DB and hated Orton guess that means he is screwing over DB at the PPV


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Alright HBGOAT


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Did they just boo him? :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT GOAT MATCH.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lets go let get Triple H in here



Alo0oy said:


> Did they just boo him? :lmao


They booed because he said Triple H was his best friend


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Did they just boo him? :lmao


Orton

yet they still scream when he comes out


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

rton2 time bros


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ORTON :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE App getting more TV-time than 80% of the roster :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blandy Boreton things are going to get boring


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

playing Pokemon X while watching Raw at the same time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

HBK says first HIAC held in this building, 2 mins later Cole repeats it and acts like it's some exclusive factoid he researched...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I forgot it was Randy's hometown.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Cole repeating what HBK said,jeez.Be nice to see an RKO here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shawn/Hunter face to face plz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> So since HBK always like DB and hated Orton guess that means he is screwing over DB at the PPV


Could go either way. The most shocking thing would be is if it's just a straight match and whoever wins wins without help.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why do I have a feeling Daniel Bryan is gonna eat a superkick to the chin at HIAC?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Punt him just to add to the fuckery


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Fuckin'-A Randy. Interrupting HBK n shit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh maybe they did boo HBK when he said he didnt like Orton


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Just 99.5% of them" :lmao:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I voted for Bob Backlund so Shawn Michaels didn't thank me


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

It's about to go down. :HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The Miz


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh hey, HBK is wearing a camoflauge mock turtleneck. I almost didn't see that....see what I did there?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Punt Miz in the head.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> playing Pokemon X while watching Raw at the same time


Terraria for me :


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton/Miz again? :lmao

Dat STL pop


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton getting booed in his hometown, lol.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HBK with dat great promo work. :mark:


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Orton with the cheap pop?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton going for that cheap heat lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton vs. Miz again? Boy that's a buzzkill.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

con:vince4d


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Orton wants the cheap heat.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ the guy in the front row

"you don't know me!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dat cheap heat


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

dat hometown pop

edit: dat cheap heat


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Must be fun getting to take the piss out of your hometown.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

WWE App v. Vacant Wrestlemania XXX BOOK IT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton better than HBK? :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TripleG said:


> One of the best records in Hell in a Cell?
> 
> He's 1-1! That's not that impressive. Yeah, its 50-50, but that isn't super impressive having just been in two.
> 
> Oh wait, he did a couple as part of reformed DX....yeah, my brain just chooses to pretend those didn't happen.


3-1 due to teaming with Triple H in a few tags. 



Didn't see the insult coming from Randy.... I really hate when heels do that, I feel like we're beyond the point where they need to do that.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Never mind its cheap heat.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RKO be trollin...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Always love the whole cheap pop into heat heels do when they're in their home state/town/city/etc. Fans fall for it every single time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton just :buried St. Louis :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Miz...

fpalm


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God please let Orton win the WWE Championship


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Does every heel have to do cheap heat ?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

You could just see the disappointment in Randy's face when he mentioned he was facing The Miz next.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: crowd fired up.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Ooooh screwjob, nice one Randy


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So all of a sudden Orton's the underdog?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> God please let Orton win the WWE Championship


Orton winning will probably happen and it will be awful.

He is the most boring person on the roster and his matches are sleep inducing


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love how Orton tries to piss off this crowd, not sure if it's working, but i love Orton as a heel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Does every heel have to do cheap heat ?



Yeah otherwise everyone cheers them


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

All it took was an insult to their intelligence and the crowd turns on their home-town boy :lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmmm, perhaps Orton has some mic skill after all.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Does every heel have to do cheap heat ?


:StephenA2

To bad 'Cheap Heat' doesn't exist...

Heels have been ripping on fans forever get over it, and stop trying to look smarter than everyone.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Dat HBRebuttal


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't lesnar intimidate him?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Last weeks show absolutely fucking sucked. Hopefully they do better this week.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Was the superkick ban on Orton ever lifted though?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Fuck Miz.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, Orton looks like he's 5 inches taller than HBK.

:lmao Miz is here


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Orton seems mad


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The Wiz.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Miz is still mad that Orton beat the shit out of him in front of his father. All he wanted his father to do was care.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The fucking Miz fpalm Orton better punt his lights out


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I think he succeeded in getting the crowd against him.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Miz fpalm


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone post the Miz dad smiley please :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Does every heel have to do cheap heat ?


Only the heels who cant get legit heat on their own. But faces do the same thing. That is always how Foley got cheap pops by kissing the ass of the city he was in


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Miz should beat up Orton in front of his daughter


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Miz vs Orton...again?! fpalm


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Miz capitalizing on that promo lol


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Never watched a raw live. Kinda wish for the option to skip adds...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh miz c'mon...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh. This match again.










Yay for continuity, I guess.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i feel bad for anyone who needs to sell a move from the miz


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ughghg the Miz

Worst....wrestler....ever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> Miz is still mad that Orton beat the shit out of him in front of his father. All he wanted his father to do was care.


Sad thing is Miz's father turned the channel when Miz came on to Monday Night Football.

"Ain't watching this goofy fucker.......wait is that my son? Sure as hell ain't watching now."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Already tired of these commercials for this stupid grandpa movie


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:kobe5 MIZ


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great opening promo from Orton.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCKING miz


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Screaming at my TV has never made Miz go away, so maybe asking nicely on a wrestling forum will.
Miz, please, will you go away until I have to go get more Ginger Ale?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate that god damn kids commercial. I hope one of them chokes on those fucking gummy shits they're making.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I love the Miz! Fantastic In Ring Worker! This will be great! Yeah!
















:troll


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> NXT is held in the previous "Impact Zone" :lol


are you serious? :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's so obvious that HBK is gonna screw Bryan.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Sad thing is Miz's father turned the channel when Miz came on to Monday Night Football.
> 
> "Ain't watching this goofy fucker.......wait is that my son? Sure as hell ain't watching now."


YOUR AVATAR= MIZ father reaction.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

Honestly I don't like the Miz, but I did like seeing him come out and attacking Orton.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wish they had cut to a better camera angle for that sweet chin music attempt though


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I Hope the Wyatts Kidnap Miz


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

The kiddies in the crowd chanting 'Let's go Randy'. That heel heat really working for him...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL got his 'mention another sport' line in


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Randy no-selling Miz kneeing him like a baawwwws


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

For some reason, I actually think HBK will call the match at HIAC down the line.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> It's so obvious that HBK is gonna screw Bryan.


Yup they keep making it seem like he is going to screw Orton, so that just means he is going to screw over DB.

Or what will happen is, he will "attempt" to super kick orton but miss and hit DB , thus orton wins the match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


>


:lmao 

Watches son get DDT


*DOES NOT GIVE A FUCK*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Eskuhbro said:


> Honestly I don't like the Miz, but I did like seeing him come out and attacking Orton.


"Face of the WWE" should be making quick work of MIZ..they must be building him up again.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


>


Miz's dad. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

When was the last time Miz won a match? Seriously?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> The kiddies in the crowd chanting 'Let's go Randy'. That heel heat really working for him...


Yeah...that was adorable.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Remember Rated RKO vs DX? :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Somehow the crowd that booed Orton for insulting them is cheering him for beating up The Miz :lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> The kiddies in the crowd chanting 'Let's go Randy'. That heel heat really working for him...


Can't blame them......he's going against Miz, one of the most unlikable faces ever.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Is that guy with the doink face paint always there?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Miz getting a beat down. RKO coming ..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ha, lesnar fan is center in the hard camera. Can see and hear him shouting at randy orton.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> "Face of the WWE" should be making quick work of MIZ..they must be building him up again.




Because Cena wins matches quick


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

For a second there I thought Orton was gonna start yelling STUPID STUPID


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> are you serious? :lmao



Yeah I think so. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lmao
> 
> Watches son get DDT
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> It's so obvious that HBK is gonna screw Bryan.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got home, why is this match happening?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Please, end this match as soon as possible...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Only the heels who cant get legit heat on their own. But faces do the same thing. That is always how Foley got cheap pops by kissing the ass of the city he was in


So what exactly is the definition of "Legit Heat?"


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton's Garvin stomp amazes me every time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish they would just replay the time Orton was getting a championship celebration and Shawn Michaels suddenly appeared. That was a pretty great moment.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

is Kane returning tonight?


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

So Brock lesnar guy gets more camera time tonite.. gonna see him mark out for everything lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Big Dog said:


>


The irony.

Like, you can just cut the irony in clean chunks with a knife.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God damn any fucking match with the Miz makes me click that mute button seriously haha.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Ha, lesnar fan is center in the hard camera. Can see and hear him shouting at randy orton.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I now begin my quest to find him


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Couldn't sleep so decided to watch raw and I see rando vs miz. Hmm maybe go back to sleep ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> When was the last time Miz won a match? Seriously?


Jobbers should be jobbing not winning. Would you rather the miz be winning matches over better wrestlers?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sometimes, I catch myself thinking that the Miz being a former WWE Champ must've simply been a bad dream...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe Miz will botch something and Orton will politic him to TNA or something.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

YES WYATTS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> Just got home, why is this match happening?


To kill time and get Randy to give an RKO to someone.

And to see Miz make absurd faces.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Just got home, why is this match happening?


Vince and the writer's couldn't write a opening script.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

What!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THEY'RE HERE.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck Yes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

miz's finishing move is just causally tossed aside.. Just like Miz's career.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wyatts?! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

"Miz's parents will love this!"












:troll:
MIZ YOU DEAD NOW


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

YES :wyatt


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

WYATTS!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh look it's the Wyatts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JBL: Miz parents are proud of him

:lmao Except his father is not


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

really....


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

RKO outta nowhere!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how idiot cole is like Miz going for the skull crushing finale. ......... that is the mizs finisher lol no crap cole


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HBK now the Wyatts.....Oh man!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton needed a distraction to beat Miz? Fuck off.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Right when Daniel Bryan is about to give the running knee to Orton, HBK does this.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Bray without crutches? hmmm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Has cheap heat ever worked long term? I'm getting memories of CM Punk going for the cheap heat & it works for like 10 minutes & then he gets cheered again.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bray Wyatt saved us from that horrible Figure 4, Bray's Jesus! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WE'RE HERE!!!


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> The kiddies in the crowd chanting 'Let's go Randy'. That heel heat really working for him...


Well, I mean, He is facing Miz. His own father wasn't even rooting for him.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Follow the buzzards! :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Seriously what is the point of the Miz in the wwe?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's amazing how easily distracted every wrestler who ever existed has been.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Me too, Bray.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

And what was a pretty good opening segment.... (minus Miz wrestling) Ruined by the Wyatts.

Why the fuck couldn't Orton get a clean win, then have the annoying hillbilly come out after the match.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Bray Wyatt speaks the truth


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck The Miz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> JBL: Miz parents are proud of him
> 
> :lmao Except his father is not


Miz's father is more upset that Miz is the sperm that won.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Will Kane return as the unmasked white retard tonight?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Wyatt hates miz too!


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE championship contender need distraction to win? This rly is madness.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I love how there is a demented hillbilly talking about fame while on a TV show


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" You are the epitome about everything that I loathe about this world Miz." - Bray Wyatt

Yup. This guy's my soulmate.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"You are the epitome of everything I loathe in this world" - About the Miz.

How is Bray a heel again?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

On an unrelated note (sort of), that was a pretty loud ass pop for the Wyatts.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow that arena is so quiet


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Wyatts out to destroy terrible midcarders. Insignificant guys like Kofi and Miz


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think HBK is turning on Bryan. Why logically would WWE want to turn him heel? He is going to be cheered wherever he goes.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hope Bray vs Miz is much better than Bray vs Kofi


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Follow the Buzzards!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait I thought that Bray was injured?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton walks past Wyatt with no fucks to give. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BRAY WYATT.

GOAT ON THE MIC.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wyatt's here to do what Miz'z father wouldn't do.. Claim his son!!!


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Cole: "And Miz going for the Skull Crushing Finale!" (That's The Miz's finisher).

LOL


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking like this is going to be another poor episode of RAW *yawns*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah because Orton planned that distraction didn't he


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't really think of who Bray Wyatt can feud with that would be intensely interesting, but it's not Miz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Seriously what is the point of the Miz in the wwe?


He is the guy who goes to all those 3rd world counties to promote the WWE that the top guys dont want to spend 18 hours in a plane to go to and spend a week in a tent with no AC


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Orton walks past Wyatt with no fucks to give. :lmao


:lol 

This.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I almost understood the point the husky one was trying to make, so personal best promo from him yet?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Getting my entertainment ready for the inevitable divas match:






Should have the right length for the match + entrances + aftermath.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ain't no leg injury gonna bury Bray!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Everytime I see the Wyatt's I get homesick.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait I thought that Bray was injured?


He injured his calf not his larynx.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Seriously what is the point of the Miz in the wwe?


Steph somes it up @2:29:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Are they trying to kill the Bray Wyatt character? Making him feud with Miz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dopesick said:


> He injured his calf not his larynx.


lol true :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wyatt Family saving us from seeing that horrible Figure 4 :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that kindle mayday button is asking for trouble.

how many drunk kids are going to hit that, get a live person and flash their man hood LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Bray Wyatt saved us from that horrible Figure 4, Bray's Jesus! :mark: :mark:


HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUT THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP ON BRAY WYATT.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Everytime I see the Wyatt's I get homesick.*


Where the hell do you live?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Are they trying to kill the Bray Wyatt character? Making him feud with Miz


He already has no direction. Not going to change anything.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

JoJo is willing to suck................the Great Khali's 
!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Has cheap heat ever worked long term? I'm getting memories of CM Punk going for the cheap heat & it works for like 10 minutes & then he gets cheered again.


WTF is cheap heat?

I hope you know your favorite wrestler CM PUNK thinks people who say that should stfu because it doesn't exist.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Wyatt Family saving us from seeing that horrible Figure 4 :clap


Yup


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Miz's matches are a skull crushing finale.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Are they trying to kill the Bray Wyatt character? Making him feud with Miz


How are they killing his character by having a midcarder feud with another midcarder?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

NO fandango entrance


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Seriously what is the point of the Miz in the wwe?


Did you miss the time when Steph pretty well spelled it out right in his face?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> JoJo is willing to suck................the Great Khali's
> !


Rooster?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

It's Summer Rae and Mr. Summer Rae you ingrate :sandow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the WWE app has been downloaded 8 million times and then deleted 7 million


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One match into the night and the crowd are as bored as hell


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae :clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on, the best part of Fandango's entrance is to see Summer do the struggle split.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good opening promo between HBK and Orton. The two have history in this very place.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Santino will beat Fandango!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the Yawn.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faandaaaaaaaaaangooooooo!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Santino vs Fandango again?

Why do they keep having random matches? They won't top their NXT match


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If take a shot every time JBL says "Mrs. Fandango" or "Mexico's Greatest Export", I'd be wasted tonight.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Fandango gets the jobber entrance. 
I'll bet Santino's gonna win too.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Jobber entrance for Fandango :clap

Santino fpalm forever fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm probably the only one watching Raw wearing a WWE RKO shirt


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Fandango gets a jobber intro and Santino gets a proper intro.

WTF is wrong with the WWE


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

this is gunna suck


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Jobber match that no one gives a shit about.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When does Santino get that walk patented and use it for advertising for diarrhea medication?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

"WWE App has been downloaded over 8,000,000 times." When I go on play store, it says it's only been download 1,000,000 times.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

If only I had to pee fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

the fans are chanting her name!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is the guy who goes to all those 3rd world counties to promote the WWE that the top guys dont want to spend 18 hours in a plane to go to and spend a week in a tent with no AC


This...he visited our aircraft carrier in the persian gulf...besides Steph said it too :lmao

That was pure burial by her.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If Fandango loses to the Cobra I Riot!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> the WWE app has been downloaded 8 million times and then deleted 7 million


Would you like to know how to download the WWE App?

:cole3


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess I'm the only Santino fan here.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> If take a shot every time JBL says "Mrs. Fandango" or "Mexico's Greatest Export", I'd be wasted tonight.



Challenge accepted!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Santino needs dat win back

:jt3


----------



## Darren Dangerous (Oct 7, 2013)

I think HBK is going to turn heel at HIAC and DB will get screwed out of the belt.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> If Fandango loses to the Cobra I Riot!


Cobra's totally winning this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> "WWE App has been downloaded over 8,000,000 times." When I go on play store, it says it's only been download 1,000,000 times.


1 million+


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sandango


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Jobber entrances' disappeared when RAW went to 3 hours


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Where the hell do you live?


*On top of a mountain at the end of a holler three miles of dirt road in Harlan Kentucky.  



*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YES Santino does win


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

The cobra is a PG version of Mr.Socko.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Would you like to know how to download the WWE App?
> 
> :cole3


Why yes, yes I would :vince2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That's the weakest pop I ever heard for the stunner.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Faaandaaagooo wins!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

YES Fandango wins and defeats Sandouchebag


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good, I am too tired to riot tonight.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Rooster?


No. ---- a doodle-doo.....fill in the blanks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you have distraction finishes at 2, congratulations.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Cobra's totally winning this.


Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry but you could use Summer Rae's nose as a can opener.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wait what? So Antonio Cesaro can't beat Santino but Fandango can?

...mkey.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

What was the point... wat


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank fucking Jesus FandanGOAT won.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MECCA1 said:


> Challenge accepted!!


Let's do it :lol


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

In b4 we'll see this one on the pre-show at Hell in a Cell one more time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, at least that as quick.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Fucking finally Fandango!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Summer Rae is the worst actor ever. She can't even show the right emotion :drake1


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Shield are clearly gonna retain lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So is the rollup Fandango's second finisher? I think he won more matches with the rollup than with the legdrop.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY GONNA WIN DA WWE TAG TITLES :cody2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> This...he visited our aircraft carrier in the persian gulf...besides Steph said it too :lmao
> 
> That was pure burial by her.


yeah LOL and it always hurts the ego the most when its true


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

On pace for 18 adbreaks tonight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> No. ---- a doodle-doo.....fill in the blanks.


Does nobody understand sarcasm, anymore?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Darren Dangerous said:


> I think HBK is going to turn heel at HIAC and DB will get screwed out of the belt.


He basically said he would call it down the middle.
A born-again Christian potentially lying on national TV :hmm:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is this the second or fucking third break?

I'm losing track already.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So they've just forgot all about The Uso's being number 1 contenders!? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

To be fair if I was Santino I'd introduce my cobra to Summer Rae.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Stad said:


> 1 million+


When it gets past 5 million it says 5 million+ which is what WWE app should say if its at 8 million.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't even care what anyone says, I would put about twenty five babies into Summer Rae and regret nothing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Summer Rae is the worst actor ever. She can't even show the right emotion :drake1


She doesn't need to act, all she needs to do is stand there move around a bit and look pretty.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Summer Rae is the worst actor ever. She can't even show the right emotion :drake1


Who cares, she's hot as fuck.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Let's see who's a gonna win a title match on Raw? Oh the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Why does Sky Sports have so many online gambling adverts?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its time for Santino to drop this comedy gimmick and get serious


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Phetikus said:


> To be fair if I was Santino I'd introduce my cobra to Summer Rae.


That thing hasn't poked anything interesting in years.. Oh wait I see what you did there..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How pleasantly unsurprising that the only noteworthy thing about that match was the cameraman zooming in on Fandango's cock.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> So they've just forgot all about The Uso's being number 1 contenders!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What's a Uso? :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phetikus said:


> To be fair if I was Santino I'd introduce my cobra to Summer Rae.


I bet Summer Rae is a hell of a snake charmer.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> I don't even care what anyone says, I would put about twenty five babies into Summer Rae and regret nothing.


Just 25?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Is this the second or fucking third break?
> 
> I'm losing track already.


I think is the 4th


BTW Trevor in GTA is the best video game charcater ever IMO


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> I don't even care what anyone says, I would put about twenty five babies into Summer Rae and regret nothing.


Who wouldn't? :woolcock


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Its time for Santino to drop this comedy gimmick and get serious



Spare me. He'll be going back in drag.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Why does Sky Sports have so many online gambling adverts?


Because it's the only time of the day when gambling addicts are most alert.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I bet Summer Rae is a hell of a snake charmer.


:ey


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WWE 2K14 SPONSORS WWE ON SKY


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Alo0oy said:


> Who cares, she's hot as fuck.


if you say so :kobe8


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Just 25?


At 9 months a pop, even with an occasional twin here and there, that's plenty considering how many years that'd have to fit in...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think is the 4th
> 
> 
> BTW Trevor in GTA is the best video game charcater ever IMO


Thank for keeping count but the GTA comment was very random.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:mark: yes STP glad they're using rock music for a ppv instead of generic pop songs


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Love STP!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Picture Santino with the Cobra schtick during the Territory days in St Louis :argh:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't it funny how we all stay up to watch this crap week in week out. SMH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He did cheat.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Arcade said:


> Why does Sky Sports have so many online gambling adverts?


Because it's cheap to do it at 1 in the morning and no one else bothers purchasing the ad slots on the sports channel.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh jesus christ the new STP song with Chester Douchenbag singing is the song for HIAC?

I can't vomit enough.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Brad GOAT Maddox!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

A rock song for a PPV? You mean, no Lil' Jon or MGK%


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> When it gets past 5 million it says 5 million+ which is what WWE app should say if its at 8 million.


You forgetting about iPhone?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Isn't it funny how we all stay up to watch this crap week in week out. SMH


Battered wives syndrome.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Dat Heyman homoerotic magic on Maddox! haha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Come on, the best part of Fandango's entrance is to see Summer do the struggle split.


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> At 9 months a pop, even with an occasional twin here and there, that's plenty considering how many years that'd have to fit in...


With dat body, quadruplets a pop wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Isn't it funny how we all stay up to watch this crap week in week out. SMH


This is the first week in a while I've had the chance to stay up and watch it. Already regretting it lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

A MANAGER DID SOMETHING USEFUL IN 2013........OH MY GOD


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Brad Maddox!!! *THE FUTURE!!!*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Woltz reference?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Does Heyman or Ryback remember that Heyman paid Maddox to screw over Ryback at last years Hell in a Cell?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Weasel??? Don't bring GOAT Bobby "the brain" Heenan into this!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Maddox :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brad Maddox is such a cutie. That's all I've got.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Walruses, punks, and weasels.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Isn't it funny how we all stay up to watch this crap week in week out. SMH


I live in hope that Barrett debuts and I want to see it live.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

So boring


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> A rock song for a PPV? You mean, no Lil' Jon or MGK%


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Beat the clock? That time of year again, is it?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:heyman "Curtis...........................................................AHHHXXXSULLLL"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, this is boring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryback vs R-Truth, wow


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not watching, I'm only following this thread.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i like Braddox as a GM much more than Vickie


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Little Jimmy vs Paul heyman = 5 star match


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Does Heyman or Ryback remember that Heyman paid Maddox to screw over Ryback at last years Hell in a Cell?


What are you talking about?

:vince3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh boy can't wait to hear JBL start to loudly say "What's up" during R-Truths entrance 

#Sarcasm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

A punk, a walrus, and weasel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Oh jesus christ the new STP song with Chester Douchenbag singing is the song for HIAC?
> 
> I can't vomit enough.


Yeah its pretty awful.

The WWE has not had a good PPV song in a long time.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> This is the first week in a while I've had the chance to stay up and watch it. Already regretting it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've been regretting it every week since after Wrestlemania. Lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Xavier woods mention :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Maddox had no worries bending the rules when on Heyman's payroll last year


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heyman's facial expressions. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Like Woods :mark: but hate the petition.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Who is Xaiver woods?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wat? What bullshit.

R-Truth can't read or write.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Xavier Woods NAMEDROP!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Out of all the people to do the petition, Xavier Woods?

:lmao JBL with the "who are you" blast.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Xavier?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

More Cena shit, fuck me... fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Back to the Cardinals game for a bit.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here comes the Cena hate.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Love me some Maddox. He's reaaaally growing into his part as GM. Hope he stays GM for a LOOOONG time!!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Wow, this is boring.


Especially R-Truth being considered a big deal. I wish most of the roster could just be purged and then we'd magically get a new roster of natural all stars.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

ah, fvck, fruity pebbles is here...


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Cena video package


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao JBL burying Xavier Woods "What kind of name is that anyway?"

Fuck off with this Cena video.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

LOL at JBL going off on Woods.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JBL :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This shit again? is this the same video as last year?
Or whenever... who cares :lol


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Whats with the Yani music


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why are we getting a Cena promo??? He was only gone for a couple of weeks


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh no...it's happening...he's coming back...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY PROMO FOR THE 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 time 

THE SUPER UNDERDOG IN WWE HISTORY!!!


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

What the fuck is this Cena fuckery.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Xavier Woods namedrop!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is why we hate Cena, this exact thing.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

JBL is so awesome. :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

OH JESUS CHRIST... The "heart of John Cena"... Give me a fucking break.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

White supremacists are on the racist shareholders payroll.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Yay, Cena propaganda.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well JBL just buried Xavier woods, dug him up, made the whole a bit deeper and buried him again.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:cena2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh dear god WWE, Cena hasn't been gone that long for us to forget what he's all about. fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Who is Xavier Woods?'

Says the GM of NXT.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cena gonna have another great, overcoming-the-odds comeback. Needs dat 12th WWE title reign.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

He lives to be shoved down our throats!!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:shaq 
Ugh this Cena video.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can JBL go away please... I was excited for his return to commentary and liked it at first but he's slowly got worse over time


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

There is only one John Cena :cena4


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

John Cena with dat underdog video!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Muted Cena. #bliss


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:cena3 its DA CHAMP!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WOW JEAON CEEEENAAAAAAA IS SUCH A GREAT GUY HUH. HE LOVUS EVRY1


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its promos like this that just pretty much confirms a title win for Cena at hell in a cell *yawns*


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Does Heyman or Ryback remember that Heyman paid Maddox to screw over Ryback at last years Hell in a Cell?



WWE logic: shhh....not supposed to remember it cause fans have a goldfish's memory


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh fuck right off with this Cena overcame the odds again to return from injury in half the time it should have taken bullshit, same shit, different day.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cuck Fena.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh god, Cena still gets a video package..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

On a side comment I will give Chester Bennington his vocal props but I couldn't see him being able to pull off a song like creep or have the vocal versatility that Scott Weiland had. I think people look at VR and think he is trash or just look at Plush and classify him as a Eddie Vedder rip off but that isn't the case.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

OMG!!!! John Ceenaa guyz!!!!1!!!1!!!1!!!1

This is so eksityng!!!!!!!111!!!1!!!!1!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*OLE!*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OLE!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

O'Le!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Man, they've worn out that pic of him holding that paper belt :lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

legendfan97 said:


> Who is Xaiver woods?


guy from NXT and aka Consequences Creed from TNA


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sick of the Matadores already.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

remember when JBL was gold...sadly I do..


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ole!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Watch it be vs 3MB again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope someone told Cole the bull is a mini mantar and not mini giant gonzales


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cean gets a title shot return match :lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

John Cena represents every repressed minority.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Well JBL just buried Xavier woods, dug him up, made the whole a bit deeper and buried him again.


Awesome :lmao

EL TORITO :mark: :mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Stale crap. It only matters to the little skinhead crying like a banshee in the stands.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

that cena video was badass, it was hard to hate on the guy lolz


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO this fucking gimmick. Who greenlit this shit?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:/


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wtf was the point in that Cena video? It's not like anyone forgot who he was.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone give 2 shits on a monkeys dick about these guys?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Its promos like this that just pretty much confirms a title win for Cena at hell in a cell *yawns*


To be honest I just figured Cena was winning the title as soon as they announced the match.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ole!


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Good god. These guys again


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Ole, Ole, Ole!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Greatest theme ever, y'all! lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This Los Matadores crap is better than the Cena video package.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dat theme!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

They are making it seem like Cena fucking died.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

This silence for the matadors is killing me.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My fucking god. Is there a bunch of 6 year olds behind the curtain writing this?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That opener with HBK/Orton was OK but since then this show has turned shit, Santino, aand now these clowns.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Matadores theme song is a cheat. No one is screaming OLE as the track portraits it to be


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Not enough midgets in WWE. We need more.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

JBL is fast becoming even worse than Jerry the king on commentary these days


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

El Torito overshadows this tag team so badly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> remember when JBL was gold...sadly I do..


yeah he just has nothing to play off of because cole and king are so terrible.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

El Torito with his cock gyration is here! :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mexican jumping....bull!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

MATADORES!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Once their music kicks up, it reminds me of King of Fighters for some reason.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Aww what a lame way to cut to commercial.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I want El Torito Vs. Hornswoggle in an 60 minute iron man hardcore cage match..
Why?.. why the fuck not!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> that cena video was badass, it was hard to hate on the guy lolz


Actually, it's pretty damn easy.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How long until that entrance is cut down to a jobber entrance.


Sky can't cut to ads to save their life.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

So JBL is the GM of NXT but doesn't know their roster?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Los Matadores vs 3MB again?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:banderas of course its 3mb


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe this is how they are planning to bring Xavier Woods to the main roster 
tag team partner to the big show?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Angry Belligerent JBL is a lot more fun than Smiling Idiot JBL.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Deja Vu all over again!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We are stuck in an endless loop of fuckery with this match. It's like Groundhog Day if it was written by a brain-dead box turtle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are on a winning streak against 3MB
two weeks in WWE and most of their matches again the same boring team


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How long until that entrance is cut down to a jobber entrance.


Sky can't cut to ads to save their life.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

3MB DESERVES BETTER


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the third week in a row they're doing this shit, right? :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JBL promotes slavery.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

John Cena has to be on some kind of performance enhancing drugs to come back from a serious injury that quickly!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

How many times do we have to see this shitty match?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Brits gonna have fun with LOS Matadores ...

I think we gonna get some loud "OLE OLE OLE" chants. :clap


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Stad said:


> Watch it be vs 3MB again.


:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For the third consecutive week... Its Los Matawhatever vs 3MB


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Eduard Khil said:


> Not enough midgets in WWE. We need more.


:nash 

BUNCHA BEAN MIDGETS


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Drew From chosen one to chosen jobber


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm starting to like the bull :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Are there no other job teams they can give the Matadores besides 3MB holy shit


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

El Torito crashin dem forums!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Heath Slater with dat gut!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

White supremacists skinheads are in the stands in civillian clothes booing 3MB and the Matadores.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Guys stop complaining. This IS a fresh match. They rotate out the members of 3MB so it's not the same match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> We are stuck in an endless loop of fuckery with this match. It's like Groundhog Day if it was written by a brain-dead box turtle.


Expect to see it on Raw and SD for the next two weeks.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Los Matadores are silly. Especially El Torito.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Gunnar II said:


> 3MB DESERVES BETTER


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

3MB for Hall of Fame. :mark:

fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I went and reread the Victory Road 2011 live thread yesterday. It's fun seeing a lot of the same people there and here.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why are the WWE punishing us like this? What did we do that was so bad for us to sit through this crap for 3 hours


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Drew

"I'm not selling this shit"


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Heath Slater with dat gut!


It must be the Wendy's.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

From Santino vs Fandango to LOS MATADORES & TORITO vs 3MB

WOW. This show is pulling all the stops


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

are Los Matadores worthy of being tag team champions?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Los Matadores in full support of Breast Cancer Awareness with their masks!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If the WWE fans never started the ole ole ole chant, would this tag team even be created


----------



## Holland87 (Jan 22, 2006)

5th time in under 3 weeks this match has taken place :\


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WIN STREAK VS 3MB.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I get the feeling JBL is actually getting turned on by saying 'bull' every five fucking seconds.

Thank Christ I have beer for this shit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They have a cool entrance but there matches don't excite me at all. I'm not seeing anything new or interesting from them. And their dbl team finisher is absolute trash.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

........Did he just do a double finger jab off the top rope?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why are the WWE punishing us like this? What did we do that was so bad for us to sit through this crap for 3 hours


The crowd must be racist.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> From Santino vs Fandango to LOS MATADORES & TORITO vs 3MB
> 
> WOW. This show is pulling all the stops


Khali vs Swagger next?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Remember when we all though Jinder would be a world champion, guys?

Yeah, you don't, do you?

That's because nobody thought that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's not much of a win streak if it's against the same team.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Worst.Winstreak.Ever. fpalm


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

is jbl doesn't stop saying ole..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Matadores/3MB FEUD OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Matadores/3MB FEUD OF THE YEAR.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't wait until someone crushes that midget.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How long before El Torito faces Hornswoggle


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

JBLs commentary during Los matadores entrance is the worst thing I've heard on my TV in years. Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Remember when we all though Jinder would be a world champion, guys?
> 
> Yeah, you don't, do you?
> 
> That's because nobody thought that.


Pagi will be having words with you.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I really have to learn to start watching Raw at 9 instead of 8.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why are the WWE punishing us like this? What did we do that was so bad for us to sit through this crap for 3 hours


Stupidity to answer your question. You don't _HAVE_ to sit through it. You choose to.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sensesfail said:


> are Los Matadores worthy of being tag team champions?


as much as 3mb are


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> JBL is fast becoming even worse than Jerry the king on commentary these days


OLE! THE LEGEND LIVES!

OLEEEE OLEEE OLE OLEEE OLE OLEE OLEEE OLE!!!!!!!!!! HAHA!! OLE!

Good god.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Between their awful theme and JBL freaking the hell out after their matches I really can't stand them.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it. Next up is Antonio Cesaro vs Khali :vince3

EDIT: I'm wrong


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Uh oh, dramatic music in the promo.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Khali vs Swagger next?


Older women with large implants are holding their crotches for this man..........


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Hornswoggles win streak over chavo had more meaning than the Matadores one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*watching this










while listening to the Matadors theme song is great.
*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

First hour of Raw is a sleeper zZz..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!

I missed the first 3 minutes and I need my recap!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

LongHessa said:


> JBLs commentary during Los matadores entrance is the worst thing I've heard on my TV in years. Shut the fuck up!


THIS! 1 Million times!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

50 minutes in, and we got our first recap.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

One hour later, we got exactly one legit segment & it opened the show.

EDIT: Two, I forgot Heyman's segment.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Useless first hour.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JBL probably slammed 5 shots of tequila with El Torito before RAW started.
OLE!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think that posted twice...damn servers.*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> I can't wait until someone crushes that midget.


Something against midgets?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I really have to learn to start watching Raw at *10:45* instead of 8.


Fixed


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Older women with large implants are holding their crotches for this man..........


They don't call him the Punjabi Playboy for nothing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Matadores/3MB FEUD OF THE YEAR.


Bullshit. That title goes to Khali and Santino VS Real Americans. :side:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> I can't wait until someone crushes that midget.


so much truth.

I never thought I would see someone I hate as much as Hornswoggle


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That you're fired repeat....


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I can watch HHH getting knocked out over and over ha.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good video package.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paul Levesque takes a dive.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> That you're fired repeat....


**dat*! 
:ass


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes HHH is next. I really hope he is ok


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler on Main Event...wow


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Why is Big Show being pushed in 2014. What the fuck


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well to the guy asking about a Ambrose title match, there it is.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay, another adbreak, wonder what's happening on the app? Can't wait for Cole to tell me.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

the ratings this week are going to be awful, at least so far.


----------



## Shieldsy (Oct 15, 2013)

Has Los Matadores actually fought someone that isn't 3MB???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> 50 minutes in, and we got our first recap.


recap>>>>>>>>>first 50 mins


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Are they supposed to convince us with that finisher?

Because I'm supposed to believe that the midget's weight enabled them to execute their finisher.

Oooooooooooook.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> I can watch HHH getting knocked out over and over ha.


How many racists have a hard on for their kind? aka a bald man named the Big Show.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *watching this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

SO when did they become officially "The Authority" The Corporation would have been fine.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> From Santino vs Fandango to LOS MATADORES & TORITO vs 3MB
> 
> WOW. This show is pulling all the stops


Usually Raw is just background noise for me while i'm on the ltop at this time of the year.(Post Summerslam season) it's not even that anymore. I just mute it and look up every once and a while to see if there's anything worth a shit going on.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> I can watch HHH getting knocked out over and over ha.


Better than Austin Stunning McMahon! :cashley

Although, in reality, that was pretty cool to see.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I can just picture Steph going apeshit slap-happy like that at Hunter on Christmas morning after he bought a subpar gift for Vince.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Are they supposed to convince us with that finisher?
> 
> Because I'm supposed to believe that the midget's weight enabled them to execute their finisher.


There were racists marks who booed Primo and Epico in that match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does the WWE App come with the knockout gas like the Capital One commercial purports? I need some of that..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Why is Big Show being pushed in *2014*. What the fuck



Please may I borrow your time machine?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> Something against midgets?


Annoying ones yes. Would love it if Mark Henry splashed him so hard that the bull helmet flew off into the first row and kids started bawling. The smile that would put on my face would last a bit.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Triple H answers the Big Show A.K.A their gonna have a match a Hell In a Cell


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Yay, another adbreak, wonder what's happening on the app? Can't wait for Cole to tell me.


Same as always: whatever poll options they give us, I'll vote for the least likely one! #TrollTheApp :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dopesick said:


> I can just picture Steph going apeshit slap-happy like that at Hunter on Christmas morning after he bought a subpar gift for Vince.


It was probably a $20 gift card to Bed Bath and Beyond. :


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Steph/Show recap seemed like it made the segment look better than it actually was.

They did a really good job on the mainevent part of it though. Loved seeing HHH get dropped. Sucks he's coming up next.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> so much truth.
> 
> I never thought I would see someone I hate as much as Hornswoggle


Sounds like you have some deeper issues buddy, wtf did he ever do to you?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> There were racists marks who booed Primo and Epico in that match.


Or you could call them fans who don't like the Matadores gimmick.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like the theme music the Matadors had in their promos better to be honest.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Was Bryan advertized? I have a bad feeling that they've given up on him. Raw the last two weeks focused more on Big Show, Rhodes, & Orton, Bryan felt like a third wheel recently.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes Triple Nose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:trips


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

GAME TIME!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how HHH reacts to getting laid out.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bow down to the fucking KING


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So how is this working?
Big Show is Austin in the middle of Invasion and he snaps but HHH is trying to destroy the WWE?

I really have no fucking idea what the story is.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

On your knees DOG!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Please may I borrow your time machine?


That was intentional. I'm pretty sure that they'll find a reason to shove him in the main event scene next year


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The GOATs are here :mark


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh boy here we go.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes he looks good thank god


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Triple H answers the Big Show A.K.A their gonna have a match a Hell In a Cell


I could see this coming last week


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

He needs to get KO again along with his wife.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Steph going to use her E-Trade app to sell more stock during this segment?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

"His mood ain't good" Says Lawler when HHH has a big smile on his face.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I like the theme music the Matadors had in their promos better to be honest.


Agreed. This one is much worse.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

not even a black eye? disappointed tbh


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was hoping Triple H would be sporting some comically inconvenient headgear in the wake of that punch.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm surprised HHH is not saying Big Show broke his jaw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice choker on steph.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Why is Big Show being pushed in 2014. What the fuck


We are not sure that's going to happen just yet, I mean he could retire in the next few months.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ON YOUR KNEES DOG


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I was hoping Triple H would be sporting some comically inconvenient headgear in the wake of that punch.


Headgear? I was thinking a neck brace and a wheelchair


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> Looking forward to seeing how HHH reacts to getting laid out.



Looking forward to a bland and angry racist fat drag queen dressed like a homely latina in a ponytail to assault Stephanie.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao DEM CHANTS


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I missed the first hour but I have no doubt all of the recaps will tell me what happened.

And damn Steph looking like she just stepped out the bordello with that choker. TV-PG!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH forgot to remove the sex toy from Stephs neck before they game out


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

"YOU GOT KNOCKED OUT"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH and Steph typical bullies they cant take it when someone stands up to them.

Also wouldnt Steph be brought up on charges for assault when she force big show to strike Dusty Rhodes?


And HHH ruled the attitude era with an iron shovel not fist


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"You Got Knocked Out" chants
:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Did Stephanie borrow that choker from 1996?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah I love the crowd giving it too him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What are they chanting?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What are they chanting?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Now the crowd is helping WWE with more recaps...:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...That's not a "you tap that ass" chant is it?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice job, STL.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Steph know how to get that crowd going. :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe Stephanie can teach Trips some jaw exercises to loosen that thing up alittle bit.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Steak 'un!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

GAME :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait, when the fuck did The Big Show become the main guy in this feud? Where the fuck is D-Bry at?


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

"...never allow my kindness to be "staken" for weakness..." Steph with another mike botch.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

You got knocked out!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HHH forgot Stephs leash.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Some great crowd sequences going on right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Ratman said:


> What are they chanting?


You got knocked out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

checkcola said:


> What are they chanting?





The Ratman said:


> What are they chanting?


"You got Knocked Out"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Brock Lesnar Markout Guy right in front of the camera. 

Already a 5* RAW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> Sounds like you have some deeper issues buddy, wtf did he ever do to you?


:kobe

Save your bullshit for the fed who's using those two as jokes.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love that choker!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THIS IS TRIPLE H 

:ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big show's defense-Insanity? No.
"MY MUSIC PLAYED"


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Trespassing? You played his fucking music.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big Show has been an overpaid worthless turd for 20 years and they expect us to think he is broke?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Who the fuck cares about all this morgates & repo shit.

What does this have to do with pro wrestling. Fuck just focus on what we get to see.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> We are not sure that's going to happen just yet, I mean he could retire in the next few months.


But.. I thought he was already fired? :argh:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Paul Levesque, folks.

:HHH2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ruled the Attitude Era :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

He ruled the AE with an iron fist?

Well, at least they admit it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol at that 4/10 sign


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Clown in the audience. No really.
4/10 sign :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh hey they mentioned the Attitude Era. Time for Attitude Era marks to go nuts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotta stroke that ego for :HHH2 Steph


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes he is Steph


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Con27 said:


> Trespassing? You played his fucking music.


:clap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Her power and support? I see the seeds of the civil war being planted.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> HHH forgot Stephs leash.


Elsewhere a fat racist is screaming *********** in the crowd. I only do this because I could hate WWE now.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Stephanie bringing back the McMahon-Helmsley era with that choker


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

He ruled the Attitude Era? I thought that was Steve Austin. I haz a confused.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Steph be feedin dat ego.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Sources say that Triple is into Femdom.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

wait! He getting cocky? 

Let's send this guy. :brock


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

dat Armani suit on HHH :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Iron fist? Iron shovel maybe.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Remember when this storyline first started off as HHH vs. Curtis Axel and how The McMahon Family didn't want HHH wrestling anymore?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the wWE would be way better off with Shane in control over HHH and Steph


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you think Trips make Steph call him that in bed..King of Kings and such


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HE'S THE WWE (CHAMPION).


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Elsewhere a fat racist is screaming *********** in the crowd. I only do this because I could hate WWE now.


What the fuck are you talking about ?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ruled the Attitude Era? So Austin and Rock never existed???


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:trips2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT EMOTION :HHH


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHAT?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

He appears to be somewhat angry.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the Hunter I missed.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy shit, jokey Triple H is on vacation.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Remember when this storyline first started off as HHH vs. Curtis Axel and how The McMahon Family didn't want HHH wrestling anymore?


Its like 24, they forget about storylines.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How did this storyline go from Orton and Bryan to HHH and Big Show?? It seems Big Show and HHH and the main part of this storyline now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> He ruled the Attitude Era? I thought that was Steve Austin. I haz a confused.


Marrying the boss's daughter is a bonus for :HHH2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH ruled the AE with an iron fist???

Cue the angry Rock/Austin marks and the angry thread that's probably getting created as I type this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

So much intensity in Triple H right now :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

In theuuuugh middleuuuuughhhh of this very riiiinguggggghh.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

bmp487 said:


> Ruled the Attitude Era? So Austin and Rock never existed???


Appurently not.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Heel Triple H is the GOAT


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well thank you for that HHH!
I didn't know you were the bad guy.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> Ruled the Attitude Era? So Austin and Rock never existed???


oh shut up, kiddo! she clearly meant "among the other GOATs"


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H's mad voice makes me horny.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We've seen that before HHH :/


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> Ruled the Attitude Era? So Austin and Rock never existed???


Eventually Austin became Triple H's sidekick during the two man power trip.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

TRIPLE H HEEL TURN IS FINALLY OFFICIAL. FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone get out the shovel!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> Remember when this storyline first started off as HHH vs. Curtis Axel and how The McMahon Family didn't want HHH wrestling anymore?


Shut up! That never happened. :vince


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

HHH is gonna give us a massive burial


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> Remember when this storyline first started off as HHH vs. Curtis Axel and how The McMahon Family didn't want HHH wrestling anymore?


Hahaha I completely forgot about Axel vs HHH


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

His breaking point?

Does this mean the WWE title match at HIAC will be a Triple threat? :HHH2


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh shit...Trips means business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to see the locker room just be like hey HHH fire me, ill just go to TNA


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Goat HHH! Too bad all that anger is directed at big show.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This fucking promo!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:bryan


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Attitude Era cos-play in the bedroom for the married couple?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

HHH is gonna need a big shovel if he wants to bury an entire WWE Universe.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I might turn this off and do something more entertaining like staring at the ceiling


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> Triple H's mad voice makes me horny.


Steph is soaked.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dat DB Pop. HHH Heel coming out now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT POP.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Scott Hall gave up his bad guy title. I guess it's time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> the wWE would be way better off with Shane in control over HHH and Steph


I don't think they would be better off with someone that has no interest in running the WWE running the WWE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel like this would have better payoff if this Triple H aggression were directed more towards Bryan and dat Big Show aggression was being channeled more by smiley Bryan. Now to be fair, maybe it'll come to that eventually but let's just say I have my doubts.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Damn I was in the other room and I was shaken by HHH just a few seconds ago.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

eh, Daniel Bryan clown is sabotaging a perfectly GOAT promo again...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

bmp487 said:


> Ruled the Attitude Era? So Austin and Rock never existed???


They're the bad guys, they're supposed to say shit like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> How did this storyline go from Orton and Bryan to HHH and Big Show?? It seems Big Show and HHH and the main part of this storyline now.


yeah HHH just burying the WWE title to put over his own ego.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DA FUQ?


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Trying to get ADR heat :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF why is del rio getting involved.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Del rio? Really?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

ugh Alboreto


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here comes cena to save the day :cena2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The fucks Del Taco doing in this bitch


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This better not mean Cena is here yet


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This may be the only way to get Del Rio heat..


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Del Rio eh? I'll admit I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So this is how Vince is going to involve Cena in this storyline :vince5


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why Del Rio, why?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Miz attacks Randy Orton and Del Rio attacks Daniel Bryan :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF? Del Rio?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Daniel Bryan stopped being fun when he stopped by crazy and insecure. Now he's just the Flash to Cena's Superman


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I love that Del Rio superkick


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Big Show wouldn't mind choking Steph because the sexist racist homos in the audience want her abused!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is stupid.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:buried:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So, Bryan was just coming out to scream YES?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wish Bryan would stop being such a geek, he was bad ass 4-5 months ago in those matches with The Shield.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Del Rio has the best kick inn the WWE :mark: always looks and sounds so devastating.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh Christ. 

WWE just wont give up on Del Rio's push into nothingness.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm already tired of Bryan and that's a shame.*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Most heat ADR has ever got 

:ti


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Love angry Trips, but prefer troll Trips

:lol Steph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ADR - because why not?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Del Rio joining the corp makes del rio vs cena very interesting...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, this crowd is on fire


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy shit, Alberto just got some heat. 


IS THIS BIZARRO LAND OR SOMETHING? :lawler


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Wouldn't mind steph yelling yes, if you know what i mean


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Daniel Bryan is part of the main event.
Cena is part of the B main event.

Ah fuck it, let's get ADR to attack DB so that Cena can run in for a save later on.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Del Rio getting boos


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Del Rio vs Bryan could be one of the best RAW matches of the year


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have to say the crowd is chanting appropriately with the storyline tonight. :clap


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Del Rio getting heat, has hell frozen over?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Get Mexican George Clooney off my fucking screen please.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ HHH trolling with the "YESing".


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Did anyone else see the Tweet that Ryback sent earlier to his followers? Funny stuff.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan vs. Del Rio should be a good match.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This booking is just atrocious. Further proves that the WWE is going to be ruined when Vince and Linda die and with these two clowns running the show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here comes


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Old_John said:


> eh, Daniel Bryan clown is sabotaging a perfectly GOAT promo again...


Shut up


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this really happening? :lol
Wtf this lame commercial!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

"Oh were you saying something?" GOAT Stephanie!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I feel like this would have better payoff if this Triple H aggression were directed more towards Bryan and dat Big Show aggression was being channeled more by smiley Bryan. Now to be fair, maybe it'll come to that eventually but let's just say I have my doubts.


I agree. Daniel Bryan should have gotten screwed out of the title at the last PPV.

HIAC should have been HHH vs Daniel Bryan, with the stip if HHH wins DB never gets a WWE shot ever again and if DB wins he gets to face Orton at survivor series for a title shot.

And let the feud be between HHH and DB with DB going over the HIAC. Then DB finally winning the title at Survivor Series.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CENA WAS SEWN BACK TOGETHER.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SJFC said:


> Wish Bryan would stop being such a geek, he was bad ass 4-5 months ago in those matches with The Shield.


That's the biggest thing bothering me right now. I don't understand why they won't pull the trigger on his potential.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Cena is coming back from the dead, supposedly :fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:trips ":yes"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

VRsick said:


> Wouldn't mind steph yelling yes, if you know what i mean


im 12; please explain


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> So, Bryan was just coming out to scream YES?


Seems like it. It's sad because I've been havin' his back all this time. I hope they step up his game in this storyline.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That TROLL HHH :HHH2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That Cena HIAC promo is like ADR put him out and Cena's coming back for revenge instead of a random ass match to get buyrates.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is the big guy pic's ????????


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought this was an ad for Kane's new movie at first :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First time in awhile I've seen Del Rio get any heat.

:bryan


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Del Rio getting heat, has hell frozen over?


How can it freeze with all dat heat :troll


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The tv-pg logo at the bottom of that hiac promo ruined it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Del Rio getting heat, has hell frozen over?


Just connect him to Triple H and what's best for business going forward (honestly, as a hand picked champ, Del Rio makes a lot more sense than Orton)


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That return promo seems better suited to someone like Mick Foley, not Cena.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Get Mexican George Clooney off my fucking screen please.


And the shareholders are paying the Klan.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> First time in awhile I've seen Del Rio get any heat.
> 
> :bryan


What are you talking about? Del Rio constantly gets booed out of the building!

:lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> First time in awhile I've seen Del Rio get any heat.
> 
> :bryan


Just shows how over DB is, he can even get heat for ADR.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

why in the world did Bryan even come out? To do a STUPID yes chant? Go back to ROH kid, you don't belong here.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Am I the only one thinks Bryan got absolutely embarassed right there.???

:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent promo by HHH and a decent segment as a whole. Del Rio was random as fuck, but I guess it's just another attempt by WWE to get heat on him and hope it sticks. Bryan vs. Del Rio should be a good match though and in all honesty, I'm not sure who will win. On one hand normally I'd say for sure this is a Del Rio win, but considering Bryan just got pinned last week, it would be stupid to make the face in the WWE Title match at Battleground lose two weeks in a row.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fucking awesome promo from Trips there. AWESOME. Probably the best he's done. And it included a Mark Twain quote.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Cody Rhodes & Goldust v The Sheild Tonight For The WWE Tag Titles CONFIRMED!*

Hhahahaha daniel bryan got knocked the fuck out. Bad ass kick by berto


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Bryan comes out smiling every freaking week like he didn't get beat up the week before.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan walking out with that huge smile shows he's not at all an angry guy with revenge on his mind :side:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just shows how over DB is, he can even get heat for ADR.


Isn't the pay-per-view in Miami? Alberto will be cheered against Cena!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What an anti climatic end to that segment. Only God knows how I am still awake after watching that bore fest promo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Instant Karma said:


> That's the biggest thing bothering me right now. I don't understand why they won't pull the trigger on his potential.


because HHH like to bury people he deems as vanilla midgets


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HERE HE COMES.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan was going to the ring and got jumped. People really can't put that together?

fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> How can it freeze with all dat heat :troll


touche. :lmao


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Fucking awesome promo from Trips there. AWESOME. Probably the best he's done. And it included a Mark Twain quote.


What was the quote?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:lmao at it coming back from commercial break and JBL is just chanting 'WHATS AAAAP'


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

what's up!


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome kick by berto, knocked bryan the fuckout!!


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

OH BOY! We're coming back from commercial with "What's up!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy Shit JBL shut up


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

O Fenômeno said:


> Am I the only one thinks Bryan got absolutely embarassed right there.???
> 
> :lol


No and that light pink shirt wasn't helping at all either.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

hbgoo1975 said:


> And the shareholders are paying the Klan.


You've been spouting this shit all night.

Like, seriously, what are you talking about?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why does R-Truth have an earpiece for his theme? All it is is

mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble WHAT'S UP! WHAT'S UP! WHAT'S UP!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just had a weird daydream of Brock Lesnar doing Truths entrance


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Josh Matthews is a **** now. I miss his ex-wife Rue! She was so hot in those Firebrand segments.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Outdated Truth gimmick at 9pm. Ratings are going to be great tonight!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yes!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBL has been ruined.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Just connect him to Triple H and what's best for business going forward (honestly, as a hand picked champ, Del Rio makes a lot more sense than Orton)


It only makes more sense because half the audience refuse to boo Orton, kayfabe is dead.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Guwop said:


> Bryan comes out smiling every freaking week like he didn't get beat up the week before.


The fans want a hero who is happy go lucky :vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RYMAN!!!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Holy Shit JBL shut up


Do not talk about J-Truth like that :troll


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Kansas City! What's up?!"


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

doctor doom said:


> why in the world did Bryan even come out? To do a STUPID yes chant? Go back to ROH kid, you don't belong here.


This guy


----------



## bigpike89 (Sep 11, 2013)

Daniel Bryan could be doing with more of a ruthless streak and a higher IQ. Just getting stupid chants and nothing else just now wish the WWE would go full hog with him he could be so huge. HHH would have being as well saying in his promo "thats us both fully heel now for this storyline incase you didnt know".


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that's a good strategy by Truth, let the clock run


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryback checks the clock. at 00:00.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

R-Troll


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Bryan was going to the ring and got jumped. People really can't put that together?
> 
> fpalm


I guess not. I was just disappointed with the segment because I had hoped for Bryan to at least have said something besides the chant before getting beat down.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

R Truth stalling, I fucking love that.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

This will be fun lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SAVE_US.Y2J


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This match is so funny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHA R TRUTH


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

R Truth with the troll stroll :lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> It only makes more sense because half the audience refuse to boo Orton, kayfabe is dead.


Half the audience are racist skinheads and some groupies who want to bone Orton!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols R-Truth


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The suckassness of hour 1 has leaked into hour 2

all this extra shit for the Heyman/Punk storyline. Just...someone send this storyline to the glue factory already :allen1


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:kobe Rtruth wtf?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Truth. :lmao

Ryback probably gassed already.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Truth trolling, awesome.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

LOL I love this match!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback might get gassed if he has to keep running.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R-Trollololol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Truth just fell for the easiest scam of Paul Heyman's career.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

A fucking hashtag on the "Beat the clock" graphic? This world is doomed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It says a lot that out of all the babyfaces we've seen so far tonight, the most threatening and intense one of them has been The Miz.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm liking that R-Truth is using some common sense in this match.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

So much bitching in this thread.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> SAVE_US.Y2J


Jericho is not coming back!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

first mention of goldberg...

it begins.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryback fucking sucks. Gets kicked in the head, kicks out after 1 and doesn't even sell the move.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

R-Truth running the clock because he doesn't believe he can win!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Lawler acknowledging the Goldberg chants :lol :ryback


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LAWLER USING THE GOLDBERG CHANTS TO PIMP A DVD. Now that's shameless.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well, thats a first. Mentioned goldberg chant.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

That Goldberg plug :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They finally acknowledge the Goldberg chants :lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is that the first time they ever acknowledged the Goldberg chants?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Did Lawler just mention the Goldberg chants :lmao :lmao :lmao, he's definitely returning


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

WHO'S NEXT!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

King bringing up Goldberg chants, wow


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Goldberg chant mention :lol

Nevermind, they just needed a chance to mention Goldberg's DVD.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Goldberg mention wtf?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

LAWLER ACTUALLY GOT THE CHANT RIGHT FOR ONCE. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Did they seriously just mention the Goldberg chants?

Okay WWE...okay.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Lawler finally hears Goldberg-chants, oh boy.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Goldberg chants have now been acknowledged :ryback


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Finally acknowledging dem Goldberg chants to sell DVDs.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Both Ryback and Punk should lose, just to see what type of fuckery ensues.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

PhilThePain said:


> R-Truth running the clock because he doesn't believe he can win!


The whole point is to give Punk the advantage. Not necessarily for Truth to win.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Acknowledging the Goldberg chants :hmm:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LOOK AT THE RAFTERS IT'S STING! BAH GAWD STING IS HERE ON RAW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"GOLDBERG CHANTS" finally acknowledged :mark: :lol:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No and that light pink shirt wasn't helping at all either.


The "i'm sorry were you saying something ?? " :lol

As a Bryan fan that shit was embarassing IMO...he comes out saying nothing but "YES!" then gets shooed away. Funny as fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ryback fucking sucks. Gets kicked in the head, kicks out after 1 and doesn't even sell the move.


The Big Guy sells for no man!


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Half the audience are racist skinheads and some groupies who want to bone Orton!


Dude shut the fuck up. Who have been doing this all night.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'GOOOOLDBERG'

'Are they chanting Small Girls?!' :lawler


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> So much bitching in this thread.


I know! I hate it when people complain! It sucks so much! Damn, it they need to stop! Stop bitching, it's stupid! You're all so annoying, complaining, and such, damn it. Stop doing it! 

Stop complaining!


:troll


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

JBL and Jerry chants
:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They've lost the crowd, announcer standing-in for boring chants


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

4 minutes in. Goldberg matches on Nitro rarely lasted this long.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't wait for Punk to roll up Axel and win in 5 seconds.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Half the audience are racist skinheads and some groupies who want to bone Orton!


At first it was just women screaming, recently it seems that at least half the audience are cheering for Orton, it has nothing to do with racists & everything to do with the fans getting tired of goofy characters & are happy when they see a badass character.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my god, that is one bold, stupid lie by Jerry Lawler. Amazing.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

What's the beat the clock challenge concerning? Having to watch with sound very low to avoid waking kids.


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

Haha they acknowledge the Goldberg chants now they've got some merch related to him to sell.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah Jerry, the random chants are to frustrate Ryback. Not because the match is boring as shit or anything.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be damned. They ACTUALLY addressed the "Goldberg" chants.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jerry: They are using the chants to frustrate Ryback :StephenA


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

sliplink said:


> Lawler finally hears Goldberg-chants, oh boy.



Senile old fart jacked off with PS Hayes backstage while they were looking at Diva magazines.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

this is a great crowd!!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Jerry now back to no-selling the audience.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ffs, Ryback couldn't even sell R-Truth a bag of weed


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Can't wait for Punk to roll up Axel and win in 5 seconds.


I second you on that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bout time they said something bout dem Goldberg chants


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"Walrus" chants

:lmao


----------



## Holland87 (Jan 22, 2006)

Aren't the crowd chanting "Jerry!", how's this meant to distract Ryback, King? lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

somewhere backstage Punk is watching that clock "oh god more time with that untalented fuck in the ring"...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They're not chanting random stuff to frustrate Ryback, King. They're doing it because this match is boring as fuck and sucks.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

hahaha random chants all over the place


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Can't wait for Punk to roll up Axel and win in 5 seconds.


Thats what i expect too.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Post-WM crowd this year started a terrible trend.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Ratman said:


> Bout time they said something bout dem Goldberg chants


What did they say


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Ffs, Ryback couldn't even sell R-Truth a bag of weed


Because R-Truth gets his supply from RVD.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

da big guy


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Why not give my man Mike Chioda some love?

enaldo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Oh my god, that is one bold, stupid lie by Jerry Lawler. Amazing.


I actually enjoy how shamelessly King will attempt to cover for the product


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now we've got to watch Punk vs Axel for 5:43! FFS


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

ruderick said:


> What's the beat the clock challenge concerning? Having to watch with sound very low to avoid waking kids.


Whoever wins faster chooses the stipulation.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> At first it was just women screaming, recently it seems that at least half the audience are cheering for Orton, it has nothing to do with racists & everything to do with the fans getting tired of goofy characters & are happy when they see a badass character.



Here's another reason, he lives in St. Louis too! That's where RAW is now!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole with a WWE "fans" slip. 
Vince: "IT'S UNIVERSE DAMNIT! WWE UNIVERSE!!"


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

this sucks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck, I miss WCW.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I may be wrong but I think Lawler accidentally said the match stipulation. I'm pretty sure Lawler Punk vs Ryback *inside* a Hell in a Cell, he might have said *at* Hell in a Cell but I was pretty sure he said *inside* a Hell in a Cell.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

If Curtis Axel is a team player he'll just run in and out of the ring for 5:45.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Cole with a WWE "fans" slip.
> Vince: "IT'S UNIVERSE DAMNIT! WWE UNIVERSE!!"


What's a "WWE fan"?

:vince6


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ratman said:


> Bout time they said something bout dem Goldberg chants


They have a DVD to shill. There's a reason they just aired the Goldberg commerical after a Ryback match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Goldberg DVD promo after Ryback's match?! Kill me if he didn't return by the end of this year .


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Goldberg commercial after Ryback's match? Well played.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Do 95% of the fans that watch these days have ADHD. Match was under 6 minutes and you idiots act like it's just so boring, right? Idiots.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> this sucks


You suck. Close your eyes and listen to the crowd then.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I think Ryback is now getting X PAC heat. :fail

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> this sucks


You know what else sucks? Your attitude. Clean it up, son.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

King is such a groupie.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

hazuki said:


> What did they say


Lawler said something like "Wow these fans are chanting Goldberg at Ryback. Its funny because you can now buy the Goldberg DVD that came out last week." Not word for word but something along the lines of that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol at King "The WWE Universe it trying everything to frustrate Ryback".


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What's a "WWE fan"?
> 
> :vince6












One of these with 'WWE' on it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> You suck. Close your eyes and listen to the crowd then.


What time is it in Australia?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Here's another reason, he lives in St. Louis too! That's where RAW is now!


It's not just tonight, that has been the case for the last couple of weeks, coincidentally, ever since he found his old self "The Viper".


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Certainly will be surprised if Goldberg isn't back for Mania. The idea of him at that show is pretty cool. Not so stoked for a match, but just seeing would be crazy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Do 95% of the fans that watch these days have ADHD. Match was under 6 minutes and you idiots act like it's just so boring, right. Idiots.


It was a dull match. Also when you know the result it hardly helps. Other then start which was logical it was a dull match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Walk that walk!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bre is like "Bitch get off"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph bullying the Bellas


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

MILF on screen.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Steph trolling Bryan's Bella. :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

AJ will be hovering above the ring?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

come on Brie, you can win


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki's cleavage :homer


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Birdseye view? AJ will watch the match from the rafters with Sting?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Stephanie has been so entertaining lately.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It shouldn't only take Punk to 60 seconds to beat that jobber Axel.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Great. I'll be cheering for the manager in the Tamina vs Brie match


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

i prefer Face Bellas.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

What, no Nickie Bella at ringside to yell "come on Brie" every five seconds? I am SO friggin Dissappointed...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph basically went GM Sting on Brie Bella. Ta-ta for now.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Would be an interesting pole: Who sells bullying less? The Bellas or Miz's dad?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Roster Update 2k14


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

WWE 2k14!! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah, the game whose cover star refuses to do promo work for it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AJ on a pole match!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, AJ Lee is ok?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shut the fuck up, King. Jesus :lmao....


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

Damn the Bellas are looking good.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Terrible sell on the SCM


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't wait to beat the streak.. using the Undertaker.

*BOOM MOTHERFUCKERS*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Best Video Game ever :lawler


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Y'ALL BET NOT BREAK DAT STREAK!*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> One of these with 'WWE' on it


NEW for 2014 on WWESHOP.COM!!!! 
WWE FANS FOR THE WWE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"BEST VIDEO GAME EVER" - KING.

"BEST GRAPHICS EVER" - KING

:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Do 95% of the fans that watch these days have ADHD. Match was under 6 minutes and you idiots act like it's just so boring, right? Idiots.


It's R-Truth and Ryback. How exciting or interesting do you think that match is going to be?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jerry you said WWE 13 was the best video game ever last year and then WWE 12 before that


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

You mean the same graphics from WWE 12 Jerry?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG, Tons of Funk actually have a full entrance for once in a very long time


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Ratman said:


> Lawler said something like "Wow these fans are chanting Goldberg at Ryback. Its funny because you can now buy the Goldberg DVD that came out last week." Not word for word but something along the lines of that.


Ah okay. Had the TV muted some of the match lol

-- 
wow is this jobbers RAW? So much filler.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

JBL squashing Warrior's greatest moment of glory in 20 years.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Even king couldn't convince himself 2k14 was good.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy this, the crowd didn't move for tons of funk ahha


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why is this a thing right now?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tensai... fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Piss break. fpalm

EDIT: It's Tons of Funk, still a piss break.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

God Tensai has such an easy payday


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

"Best video game ever" :banderas


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

I so dont want to get funky...


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

oh man tensai with his shovel dance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Funks!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OH MY GOD NOW THE FUNCKERS ARE OUT. FUCK THIS SHIT. I'LL WATCH THE HIGHLIGHTS TOMORROW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tubs of goo


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

WHAT. TONS OF FUNK STILL EXIST?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

fuck sake not these two mongs :no:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Tons of Shit


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Smackdown vs Raw 2006 & 2007 looked better than these new games, I just don't get it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

More Brie Bella in a cutoff shirt, less other stuff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How did the Funkadelic with the yeast infection dye her roots black like that?*


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Gambit said:


> It was a dull match. Also when you know the result it hardly helps. Other then start which was logical it was a dull match
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Sure. But you loved Taker/Punk regardless.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck this show has become absolute garbage.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

I love cameron she is so beautiful, and dat ass!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them ABS on BRIE :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too much fuckery.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

2K14 is going to be very poor. Not even going to bother with it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tons of Funk! Making their miraculous return, from a few days ago! Listen to the ovation here in St. Louis!

:lawler


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Is tonight a comedy act special or something, why are they trotting out all the geeks?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

watching big uncoordinated white guys try to dance never gets old


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cesaro to do the swing on Brodus I say.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck this show has become absolute garbage.


You know you don't have to keep watching... right?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *How did the Funkadelic with the yeast infection dye her roots black like that?*


The power of weave!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, Tons of Funk vs. The Real Americans just so Cesaro can swing the fatties, I'm like _so_ freakin' excited.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just feel like puttin RAW and mute and going on GTA


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *How did the Funkadelic with the yeast infection dye her roots black like that?*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> You know what else sucks? Your attitude. Clean it up, son.


How does my attitude suck?

i'm not allowed to criticize an entertainment company when they put cringe-worthy crap on tv?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck this show has become absolute garbage.


Why not rewatching Impact then and give up on the wwe?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Is that Cesaro doing a swing on Sweet T? Look at this unique move he's never done before!

:lawler


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> i prefer Face Bellas.


same


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> I can't wait to beat the streak.. using the Undertaker.
> 
> *BOOM MOTHERFUCKERS*


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure. But you loved Taker/Punk regardless.


It was a good match imo.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> How does my attitude suck?
> 
> i'm not allowed to criticize an entertainment company when they put *cringe-worthy crap on tv?*


ironic sig


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure. But you loved Taker/Punk regardless.


Comparing Taker/Punk to Ryback/Truth. I don't even know.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Tons of Funk, 3MB, Miz, Santino on RAW, yet Ambrose v Ziggler is on Main Event this week.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> watching big uncoordinated white guys try to dance never gets old


Brodus Clay's not white....




Is he? 

Meh, he sorta looks samoanish to me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sure. But you loved Taker/Punk regardless.


Um ok? What is that meant to mean? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I honestly wonder what's going through Tensai's mind when he is told backstage that he will go out in fron of 15,000+ fans and dance.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Swing to Brodus? :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

we better get the giant swing


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Holy this, the crowd didn't move for tons of funk ahha


That's why they are the crowd who would cheer Orton raping AJ Lee than dancing to two white fatties being hip hoppers.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:mark: hoping for a giant swing on Clay


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Weed the people. :mark:


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckley said:


> You know you don't have to keep watching... right?


Dont worry I flipped to the Caps/Oilers game, and have been doing so here & there since RAW started


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

SUPER CESARO!!!!! :vince2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Someone gonna be giant swinged!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

...Random flag throw... mkai that better not become a thing


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What the fuck was that entrance? :lol:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> I honestly wonder what's going through Tensai's mind when he is told backstage that he will go out in fron of 15,000+ fans and dance.


All he sees are $$$$ signs.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Here we go Cesaro with dat Swing.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> i prefer Face Bellas.


:drake1

They are like THE most unbelievable pair of faces ever. Like, who is buying it?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

was them running and throwing the flags in the ring supposed to be cool? :bosh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wanna see Cesaro swing Brodus fat ass around! :mark:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SNEEEEKING


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Los Illegal


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

We The People theme rules


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damn Brodus Clay fucking blows


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Los Illegal.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

Would love to see Cesaro do the Cesaro Swing to Brodus or Tensai!


----------



## Shieldsy (Oct 15, 2013)

Waiting for Cesaro to do the swing on Brodus or T.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If Cesaro doesn't stack Tensai on Brodus and then swing them both, this RAW will officially be shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> I honestly wonder what's going through Tensai's mind when he is told backstage that he will go out in fron of 15,000+ fans and dance.


I know what is going through his mind.

He just looks at his pay check and says LOL I am so ripping off the WWE.
I was a flop as Tensi and now I still get paid and just have to dance


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I hate how they reduced Cesaro into a spot attraction (Cesaro Swing), at least he's getting some sort of push?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So in one year Tensai has forgotten Japanese, learnt to dance and lost all the tattoos on his face? Time flies


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> God damn Brodus Clay fucking blows


I remember a time when people thought he could be a monster heel ala Mark Henry


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> I honestly wonder what's going through Tensai's mind when he is told backstage that he will go out in fron of 15,000+ fans and dance.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Are they really talking about Columbus instead of the match?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Either A-Train lost weight, or Brodus got fatter.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Two tons of jobbers


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Too much fuckery.


Tons of Fuckery


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


They should book this to actually end the streak just to piss of the IWC. 









In a fantastic twist it's also revealed that the 'fake' Undertaker (who's returning) was actually the real Undertaker all along, thus The Undertaker really ended The Undertaker's streak!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> I honestly wonder what's going through Tensai's mind when he is told backstage that he will go out in fron of 15,000+ fans and dance.



All the money he's making without having to destroy his body in brutal, stiff 20+min long matches like when he was in Japan.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Tons of Funk, 3MB, Miz, Santino on RAW, yet Ambrose v Ziggler is on Main Event this week.


fpalm WHAT?! FML


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Surprised Swagger didn't botch the new entrance. It involved physical activity.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What the hell is making that swishy noise??


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#SchaWING*


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Such boring matches so far.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> Why not rewatching Impact then and give up on the wwe?


I'm giving it a chance tonight for the first time in weeks, I guess you could say I already did.



Buckley said:


> ironic sig


Yes tons of shit is much more entertaining. :jameson


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Yes tons of shit is much more entertaining. :jameson


Quote the post I said they were.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> So in one year Tensai has forgotten Japanese, learnt to dance and lost all the tattoos on his face? Time flies


You forgot to mention that he grew a beard as well. So there's that...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I should just go watch NXT. Could fast forward to the parts worth watching tomorrow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are they gonna show Xavier Woods on the show?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> What the hell is making that swishy noise??


HAHAHAH

I think it's Tensai.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> I hate how they reduced Cesaro into a spot attraction (Cesaro Swing), at least he's getting some sort of push?


they should turn him face and have him feud with ambrose for the US title


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

First time tuning into RAW in 2 months. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DAFUQ is this?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SubZero3:16 said:


> What the hell is making that swishy noise??


that would be sweet t trying to breathe


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Charisma on a Rope Ladder Match*

Jack Swagger VS Curtis Axel

HIAC 2013.

Book it!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

JBL really hates Xavier Woods :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesaro's that motherfucker.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fkn' beast!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cesaro is starting to become over. :yes:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

cesaro needs to be whc contender fuck this shit!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CESARO is a fucking beast.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

So far Raw has been pretty good. Los Matadores are getting over. Tag title match should be good plus Daniel Bryan vs Del Rio. For people saying how bad the show is why do you keep watching and coming here and saying how bad it is? Pretty pointless


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That man is so strong... damn yo. Future great. I have NO doubt he'll rise to the top. He just has to.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Quote the post I said they were.


fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tensai's last breaths.

Weazing and shit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay Cesaro. Marry me plz. Marry me and go Ike Turner on my ass.










I mean, such a beast. :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brodus with a titty hanging out :lmao*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> they should turn him face and have him feud with ambrose for the US title


A midcard feud? what is that? :vince


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brodus boob is hanging out! :jay2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That was a fucking awful neck bridge


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone alert me when it's safe to unmute my tv(i.e whenever CM Punk shows up)


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

YES :mark: :mark: Cesaro deserves a push badly


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, Vince? Can you like... Make Antonio Cesaro champion, please?

Thanks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

we had to sit through that crappy match
and got no giant swing

friggen wwe

oh maybe we can get it at the end of the match

funny thing is, cesero is a heel and is getting over with the swing.

just turn the guy face already


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

B-Otch. Swish.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

No swing, damn


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brodus and Tensai are to heavy for Cesaro to swing?

EDIT: Nevermind :mark:


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Cesaro is such a boss.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank goodness, bout time they got some wins!


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

lol brodus clay's body is like a water bed!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Real Muricans' win!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Brodus Clay's not white....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting for the day when the general population realizes that "black" shouldn't be taken literally and that we run the gambit of skin tones.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is Swagger even there? Just have Zeb and Cesaro running through people.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Let's look at the bright side, at least we're not watching Impact, right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro is the only reason why I'm interested in this match.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

CESARO IS GAWD. WE LIVE TO SERVE HIM.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If i ever get a wrestler as my sig or avy it will have to be Cesaro. Guys is amazing, wish they would give him more to do and a more prominent role.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cesaro is strong as fuck, he really needs to face Lesnar at some point.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The swing is so fucking over.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro shouldn't have done the swing then to get some heat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fisherman suplex, Cole. Fucking idiot. Cesaro once again showing his swag by busting out dat Swiss Superman strength and keeping the Real 'Muricans winning streak alive.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG, Cesaro just did the windmill to Tensai, this is like an event of itself


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BRUTE!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cesaro is a fucking beast. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Please tell me again why Cesaro isn't at least in the upper midcard yet.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

aww poor Albert.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

imo, that swing got old now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Another day, another outing Cesaro is wasted with the ******* militia


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cmon cesaro you know Tensai will sandbag you, ask ryback!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn, that was sexy Cesaro.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

They could make a decent face tag team.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So are The Real Americans babyfaces now?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cesaro did manage to hit the Neutralizer on Khali, once. Not a fan, but will admit that's impressive.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swags: "Nice Job"
Cesaro: "Learned to botch from the best bro".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

We The People/Real Americans should be babyfaces


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

And the Oilers lose again :clap now back 2 raw.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was a short one, but still pretty cool. This team is starting to get the crowd behind them, should just ditch the racist part of the gimmick and turn them face.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Was that last week on Raw when Cesaro and Swagger won, and then went in to hug each other and both of them realized what they were about to do and started pushing each other? It was hilarious. I'd love to see a gif


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The hicks are loving the Real Americans.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Okay Cesaro. Marry me plz. Marry me and go Ike Turner on my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Push Cesaro, plz.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tensai no selling for Cesaro.....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Call Of Duty ad might just be the worst fucking thing in the world.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lmao Imagine the Real Americans delivering a promo at WM, and Hogan's music playing. Will be one loud pop, but the rest will be unwatchable.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

No way was he picking up Brodus Clay's fat ass


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

Why do wrestlers never cut promos anymore?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Was that last week on Raw when Cesaro and Swagger won, and then went in to hug each other and both of them realized what they were about to do and started pushing each other? It was hilarious. I'd love to see a gif


Someone please show the gif or vid of that!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Swags: "Nice Job"
> Cesaro: "Learned to botch from the best bro".


lmfao:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Push Cesaro, plz.


He could be a very popular face esp if he got an IC or US Title run.

Swagger is just going to hold him back


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Tensai trying to summon the powers of sandbag while getting swung like a hammer.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :mark:


I was just thinking of that. :lmao


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful swing. Keep that white powah strong, brother! :


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I see Cesaro being a mid card guy, perhaps briefly WHC, at the very best. But he does deserve more than teaming with Swagger.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Layla


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor Layla thinks Susan G Komen is the answer. :/


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Layla and Titus seriously feel for them


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Its a Shame that he Susan G Komen is such a bad charity.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ is so hot :homer


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

AMAN0S said:


> Why do wrestlers never cut promos anymore?


Is this the first time you've watched Raw.....ever?

Wrestlers cut promos every single week, every single show. Where ahve you been?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Jesus I'm blind


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I JUST TOOK MY BATHROOM, FOOD, AND DRINK BREAK. DANG IT


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Those gloves don't match that outfit Brie... :kobe


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope Tamina destroys Brie.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Its a Shame that he Susan G Komen is such a bad charity.


What's bad about it?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee in pigtails


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Which bella is this-Cena Bella or Beard Bella?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Layla and Titus seriously feel for them


This. Especially Titus. He has that sort of really innocent look to him.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So great to see AJ back on TV again.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

That ass on Brie. BRB FOR A FAP BREAK.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He could be a very popular face *esp if he got an IC or US Title run.*
> 
> Swagger is just going to hold him back


Those titles mean nothing, I would like to see him get a push to the WHC picture.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I see Cesaro being a mid card guy, perhaps briefly WHC, at the very best. But he does deserve more than teaming with Swagger.


If he is going to be a tag team at least team him with Ohno. They could get a nice tag title run. Swagger is crap and just holds him back


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

We already have cures for cancer. Plenty of people get cured of cancer every year.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok how about you let Nikki at ringside but keep Brie's screaming during every move she makes be banned from ringside?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Its a Shame that he Susan G Komen is such a bad charity.


How?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brie just pulled a Brian


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Eskuhbro said:


> That ass on Brie. BRB FOR A FAP BREAK.


lmao?? what ass???


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why is Tamina dressed like the lead singer of 3MB


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I miss Beth Phoenix.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Its a Shame that he Susan G Komen is such a bad charity.


So true. Plus they're in the business of raising awareness not finding a cure. It's all in the details folks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jesus fuck, why couldn't Brie gain Danielson's wrestling ability?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That is good gear for Tamina, much better than the last one.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Why can't Tamina face someone...good?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Those titles mean nothing, I would like to see him get a push to the WHC picture.


yeah but you are going to have Cena and Bryan/Orton with those titles for a while.

Plus Cesero has to work his way up.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Brie gettin' a whoopin'.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Its a shame Tamina has not been in the hunt for the divas title in the last year.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Why is Tamina dressed like the lead singer of 3MB


:vince


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> What's bad about it?


The CEO makes $700k a year and they only donate about 15% of donations to the cause.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/08/us-usa-healthcare-komen-research-idUSTRE8171KW20120208


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

i wish the crowd would chant "we want puppies"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

alrudd said:


> Its a shame Tamina has not been in the hunt for the divas title in the last year.


Well its the Diva's title for a reason.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Jesus fuck, why couldn't Brie gain Danielson's wrestling ability?


I agree they have been datign for three years, you would think with all the wrestling they do in the bedroom it would rub off in the ring.

Plus cant DB just train her


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

syxxpac said:


> lmao?? what ass???


I just got back from my fap break to see this. HOW DARE YOU INSULT HER ASS.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> :vince


:vince5


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

can't wait when cesaro turns face and swings the fuck out of zeb


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That was rude.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah but you are going to have Cena and Bryan/Orton with those titles for a while.
> 
> Plus Cesero has to work his way up.


Plus Rhodes is far ahead of Cesaro in that listing ATM. Rhodes, Ziggler, Sandow, maybe a few other should be in the WHC picture right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL giving arguments that make sense! lol.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> We already have cures for cancer. Plenty of people get cured of cancer every year.


Unless it's 100% success rate, why should research stop?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tamina FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Even when AJ's not doing anything, she's still drawing the crowd's attention. Hence the "AJ's Crazy!" chants.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This commentary, ROFL.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This sucks and somehow I blame AJ.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Eskuhbro said:


> I just got back from my fap break to see this. HOW DARE YOU INSULT HER ASS.


Go watch a Rachel Starr porn video then come back and tell me that Brie has a good ass.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah but you are going to have Cena and Bryan/Orton with those titles for a while.
> 
> Plus Cesero has to work his way up.


Yeah, not right away, but get him away from that god awful tag team, give him a singles push, then eventually have him and Ziggler or Rhodes feud over the WHC title.

That would be awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree they have been datign for three years, you would think with all the wrestling they do in the bedroom it would rub off in the ring.
> 
> Plus cant DB just train her


Well at least he could at least teach her a spot so I wouldn't be compel to change the channel.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I have watched this RAW with a look on my face as if I'm standing in a long ass line at the supermarket.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> The CEO makes $700k a year and they only donate about 15% of donations to the cause.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/08/us-usa-healthcare-komen-research-idUSTRE8171KW20120208


Ah right, didn't know that. 15% is one shitty number, not to mention the $700k.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Jesus fuck, why couldn't Brie gain Danielson's wrestling ability?


I don't know if its true, but I read somewhere on this forum that Bryan puts Brie in submission holds when they have sex

Wow, Brie is actually getting the crowd on her side right before the pin...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

boot!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank Lawd


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ! :ass:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> Go watch a Rachel Starr porn video then come back and tell me that Brie has a good ass.


You fap to horses? :jordan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Plus Rhodes is far ahead of Cesaro in that listing ATM. Rhodes, Ziggler, Sandow, maybe a few other should be in the WHC picture right now.


Exactly.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wow Brie lost to a boot from Tamina


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Well that sure looked devastating. Yeah.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DAT BIG BOOT


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> Go watch a Rachel Starr porn video then come back and tell me that Brie has a good ass.


But I just got done fapping. I don't want to abuse myself my fapping again. I'm already having trouble cleaning off my keyboard.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

You'd think Brie would have sold the shoulder fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ha, her sis ditched her.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wth, that was like a botched version of Big E's finisher


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Any day now Bryan/Nikki...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

mmm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tamina landed knee first... Man that was a week ass landing


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love AJ on the sidelines :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> wow Brie lost to a boot from Tamina


She'll feel better when she wins the title at HIAC.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That submission move is a joke, just sit down! :lol:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

dat ass


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

crazy chick is crazy


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ Lee :yum: :yum:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ couldn't even put her in the hold... rofl


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

I actually think I despise the Bellas as much as I do the Miz.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tamina must be wild in the bedroom


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> Wth, that was like a botched version of Big E's finisher


You've never seen a Shoulderbreaker?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> The CEO makes $700k a year and they only donate about 15% of donations to the cause.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/08/us-usa-healthcare-komen-research-idUSTRE8171KW20120208


Interesting, I didn't know that.


Brie fpalm is that how you sell a move?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Buckley said:


> You fap to horses? :jordan


Dat booty more than makes up for her horse face :draper2


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Buckley said:


> You fap to horses? :jordan


:clap












> Dat booty more than makes up for her horse face


:clap

Both right.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dat AJ crawl. Dayum.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey Nikki. Took you long enough to get out there.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee's theme music is not good for a heel lol, its such a babyface track


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

That was strangely arousing.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

At least AJ is back.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey. That's what you get for giving AJ a concussion, Brie.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Comparing Taker/Punk to Ryback/Truth. I don't even know.


Yep. I'm comparing the predictability of Taker/Punk to Ryback/Truth. Hell, Ryback/Truth is less predictable TBH.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Good lord AJ just made me spontaneously squirt a shot of prostate fluid


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

That superfly splash looked like dog shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't believe HIAC is only two weeks away. Jeez.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I shouldn't care that I hate one of the most popular performers among the IWC, but it annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

Dat ass on AJ. BRB gonna fap again.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Tamina must be wild in the bedroom


I guess if you turn the lights off it could work.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cody and Goldust Vs Rollins and Reigns gonna save this show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Yeah, not right away, but get him away from that god awful tag team, give him a singles push, then eventually have him and Ziggler or Rhodes feud over the WHC title.
> 
> That would be awesome.


Yeah, they need to have swagger turn on him, saying how he is not an american, to turn Cesero face. Then let them feud for a bit.

Give Cesero a nice IC title run, he could beat curtis axel who says anyways. Then let cesero be the next MITB winner for the WHC.

That way a year from now when someone like Rhodes, Ziggler or Sandow is WHC they can feud.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> You've never seen a Shoulderbreaker?


I AM HEIDENREICH


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

AJ crawling away backwards. :homer
.gif plz


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

So the talented divas are heels and the talentless Bella's are the faces? Even though the Bella's are well known bitches, and come off fairly unlikable on total divas?

Makes no sense.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Atleast thats over.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yep. I'm comparing the predictability of Taker/Punk to Ryback/Truth. Hell, Ryback/Truth is less predictable TBH.


Big difference being both are miles better in the ring then ryback or r-truth. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

waiting for this man...:cena3


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Hey. That's what you get for giving AJ a concussion, Brie. *Shrug*


It was Brie botching an AJ overselling. Both at fault.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> wow Brie lost to a boot from Tamina


The female Sheamus ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Tamina must be wild in the bedroom


Until you found out she has a penis


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> So the talented divas are heels and the talentless Bella's are the faces? Even though the Bella's are well known bitches, and come off fairly unlikable on total divas?
> 
> Makes no sense.


Two Words:

Divas Division


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

shes finally acting like a heel again.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> Go watch a Rachel Starr porn video then come back and tell me that Brie has a good ass.


most overrated ass in all of porn bro


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I guess if you turn the lights off it could work.


She's not that bad looking at all


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Until you found out she has a penis


:clap


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> The female Sheamus ladies and gentlemen.


And probably has a bigger dick than Sheamus.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Gambit said:


> Big difference being both are miles better in the ring then ryback or r-truth.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


So personal bias?


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> So the talented divas are heels and the talentless Bella's are the faces? Even though the Bella's are well known bitches, and come off fairly unlikable on total divas?
> 
> Makes no sense.


Have you actually watched Total Diva's? Brie is a complete sweetheart. The only ones who really come off as unlikable are Nikki and Ariane. And later on JoJo for being childish.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Eskuhbro said:


> Dat ass on AJ. BRB gonna fap again.


:lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, um, remember when I said this at 9:01 eastern time?



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> HHH ruled the AE with an iron fist???
> 
> Cue the angry Rock/Austin marks and the angry thread that's probably getting created as I type this.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Well, 4 minutes later:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/990769-hhh-supposedly-ruled-attitude-era.html


God forbid a heel alters history to, well, get himself more heat with the crowd.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Good lord AJ just made me spontaneously squirt a shot of prostate fluid


Get that checked. Men don't have the luxury of receiving prostate cancer awareness.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yep. I'm comparing the predictability of Taker/Punk to Ryback/Truth. Hell, Ryback/Truth is less predictable TBH.


But it's also predictable that two good wrestlers like Punk & Taker will have a good match while to below-average guys like Truth and Ryback will have the same kind of match. Six min. matches can be exciting. Six min. matches can be boring. Time does not equal quality.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

More Goldberg :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Until you found out she has a penis


:lol


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:mark GOLDBERGGGGGG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ugh. 30 Goldberg matches to choose from and they go with his match with Triple H? 

I would have liked to have his WWE run completely left off the DVD, lol.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So personal bias?


Are you really going to compare Taker and Punk in ring wise to Ryback and R Truth?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They made this storyline so much worse by involving Brie.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

magusnova said:


> Get that checked. Men don't have the luxury of receiving prostate cancer awareness.


I believe that's why Mankind wore brown.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

God awful acting in this segment.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good, Bryan's showing some anger. I like it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DAT POP FOR THE GOAT.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So personal bias?


Yeah on your part if you honestly think undertaker vs cm punk's match is a comparison to some random ryback vs r-truth on an episode of raw. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Ugh. 30 Goldberg matches to choose from and they go with his match with Triple H?
> 
> I would have liked to have his WWE run completely left off the DVD, lol.


:HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk man is here


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Goldberg DVD plug showing HHH beating up Goldberg. :HHH2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> She's not that bad looking at all


I concur. I've seen far worse.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

and the pop of the night as usual goes to CM Punk


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

About damm time.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe Bryan will stop smiling after this :bryan

Punk! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Ugh. 30 Goldberg matches to choose from and they go with his match with Triple H?
> 
> I would have liked to have his WWE run completely left off the DVD, lol.


I rather get Brock's DVD.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Punk's pops are as big as Austin and Rock's.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> She's not that bad looking at all


To each his own I guess, but one thing is true though, the good looking women are statistically worse in bed than the not-so-good looking ones.

CM GOD :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie is such a MILF.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> most overrated ass in all of porn bro


Perhaps, but you know you would still go balls deep if you had the chance


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

magusnova said:


> Get that checked. Men don't have the luxury of receiving prostate cancer awareness.


Because November no longer exists right


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol, Punk :/


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yep. I'm comparing the predictability of Taker/Punk to Ryback/Truth. Hell, Ryback/Truth is less predictable TBH.


Just stop talking, you're making it worse.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So the question is, exactly what stip will Punk choose?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Never get tired of this entrance!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Punk/Axel

Hopefully this is good.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk: "I want the stipulation for my match against Ryback at Hell in a Cell to be an Elimination Chamber Match :troll"


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

goldberg vs cm punk :mark :mark Thats best for business


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's hilarious Punk can completely ignore all the "corporate best for business storyline" yet 2 years ago that was his direct storyline with HHH. 

Ugh. They want us to be mentally retarded I swear.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *They made this storyline so much worse by involving Brie.*


Yeah just when you think it couldnt get any worse and well only the WWE can find a way


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DATT PUNK POPPPPP


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk's pops are as big as Austin and Rocks.


So is Bryan's :troll


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Are you really going to compare Taker and Punk in ring wise to Ryback and R Truth?


Do you really wanna know my answer to this?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, what is it with my luck? Dozed off during the Ryback/R-Truth match only to wake up to CM Punk.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Best In The World Against....

Curtis Axel.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk's pops are as big as Austin and Rocks.


:skip


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Stad said:


> DAT POP FOR THE GOAT.


Are you kidding me? What pop? :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well at least its not gonna last any longer than 6 mins. Dat theme


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> most overrated ass in all of porn bro


April O'Neil has the best ass in porn currently


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

What's the beat the clock for? Wasn't following the show.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He won't beat the clock and it'll probably be a Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL, except that everybody beats Axel and nobody gives a shit about the IC Title, so him holding it means nothing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk's pops are as big as Austin and Rocks.


No, they aren't.

And I love Punk.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That's three weeks in a row Punk gets pop of the night (so far).


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, it's a Curtis Axel match. Well at least I have Paul Heyman to get me through this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty sad when someones entrance music is more over than the wrestler


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> So the question is, exactly what stip will Punk choose?


First blood. I wish.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TripleG said:


> *Ugh. 30 Goldberg matches* to choose from and they go with his match with Triple H?
> 
> I would have liked to have his WWE run completely left off the DVD, lol.


you could have stopped right there


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Are you kidding me? What pop? :lol


r u m8?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Are you kidding me? What pop? :lol


DON'T DISRESPECT CM GOD LIKE THAT.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> So the question is, exactly what stip will Punk choose?


Hell in a Cell II would be logical


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Do you really wanna know my answer to this?


To be fair, no.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

curits axel please go to tna......


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No, they aren't.
> 
> And I love Punk.


It was sarcasm.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Goldberg the next paul heyman guy :russo


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

CHOPS!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Are you kidding me? What pop? :lol


Lol you must be deaf.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk's pops are as big as Austin and Rock's.


Am I the only one who realizes that this guy is being sarcastic?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This'll be better than it should be. #optimism


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

is kane returning tonight or what


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> To each his own I guess, but one thing is true though, the good looking women are statistically worse in bed than the not-so-good looking ones.
> 
> CM GOD :mark:


:lol I just watched a youtube video about that. Guy dumped his hot gf for the nerdy chick because she wasn't that good in bed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Are you kidding me? What pop? :lol


You must be deaf or stupid, it was quite immense.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> April O'Neil has the best ass in porn currently


The hell with that, no one beats Brooke Lee Adams.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Just stop talking, you're making it worse.


What worse, Punk marks not liking the truth?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love how the wwe continues to push Curtis Axel despite the fact he is not over once so ever.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why wouldn't Axel just get Punk DQ'ed or run out the clock?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> That's three weeks in a row Punk gets pop of the night (so far).


Guess Daniel Bryan doesn't exist in the minds of punk marks.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Lol you must be deaf.


No no no it's a Rock mark. That's different.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

syxxpac said:


> curits axel please go to tna......


He has it written all over him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> April O'Neil has the best ass in porn currently


The TMNT reporter does porn?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

come on Punk, end this now


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Damn, what is it with my luck? Dozed off during the Ryback/R-Truth match only to wake up to CM Punk.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Why wouldn't Axel just get Punk DQ'ed or run out the clock?


Because he believes in himself?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Didn't Punk used to do a moonsault?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I still have that glimmering shred of hope that Curtis Axel will one day grace our television screens as the WWE Champion. :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The TMNT reporter does porn?


:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dunmer said:


> Goldberg DVD plug showing HHH beating up Goldberg. :HHH2


Best 4 business! :trips2


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The TMNT reporter does porn?


Well I was never into hentai, but I just might be now.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lol I just watched a youtube video about that. Guy dumped his hot gf for the nerdy chick because she wasn't that good in bed.


:lmao

Because it's true, I still don't know why, it's supposed to be the opposite.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Look at all of these fans intently booing Curtis Axel! He's really hated by these fans! A passionate hatred that is, Cole!

:lawler


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If it's possible to build Axel into something worth watching, they are totally unaware of it. It might not exist though.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Axel. ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

That was a surprisingly solid Divas match between Brie and Tamina. :clap

Brie can brawl.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> He won't beat the clock and it'll probably be a Hell in a Cell match.


OMG, it will literally be the same match as last year's HIAC ppv (except not for the title, the face/heel roles are reversed, and unless Brad Maddox is secretly going to be the ref for that match also)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> What worse, Punk marks not liking the truth?


You use that word. I don't think you know what it means.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty funny how like half of Rybacks match was just running out of the ring to get truth because everyone knowas Ryback cant wrestler for more than 2 minutes without getting gasssed


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> That's three weeks in a row Punk gets pop of the night (so far).


Now if those pops would only translate into Buys, LOL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Best 4 business! :trips2


:clap


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> The TMNT reporter does porn?


April O'Neil the pornstar as April O'Neil the cartoon


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

2 minute warning for CM Punk. 

Can't believe they didn't take a 6 minute commercial break right there..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Axl Rotten>Curtis Axel


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck this show has become absolute garbage.


I heard bitching helps.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This match is has been pretty sloppy, its still alright tho


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Now that I know CM Punk has been working injured for some time, I notice the slowness of his matches


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I still have that glimmering shred of hope that Curtis Axel will one day grace our television screens as the WWE Champion. :banderas


Thanks for the nightmares.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Eskuhbro said:


> Well I was never into hentai, but I just might be now.


no need bro










April O'Neil cosplaying as April O'Neil.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> its pretty funny how like half of Rybacks match was just running out of the ring to get truth because everyone knowas Ryback cant wrestler for more than 2 minutes without getting gasssed



But running around gets you gassed


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

I miss Dwayne The Roid Johnson.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I still have that glimmering shred of hope that Curtis Axel will one day grace our television screens as the WWE Champion. :banderas


If this ever happens, I will personally hunt you down and ....


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> AJ crawling away backwards. :homer
> .gif plz


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> It was sarcasm.


Clearly.:lmao

Punk gets Godfather pops.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Perfect Plex you idiot.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

APril o neal has NO ASS
wtf is wrong with you guys


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> Axl Rotten>Curtis Axel


Let's not say things we don't really mean.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i thought Heyman was going to interrupt the count or something like that, i guess not


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CROWD EXPLODES! PUNK WINS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Axel lost. I am like so totally shocked.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh fuck off they always just beat it


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Like there was a doubt who was going to win this match.

Would be nice to see a beat the clock match where they win in under half the time!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Perfect Plex no sold. :no:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The TMNT reporter does porn?












This is her, she stole the name of course but she is absolutely amazing. Google her


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

heyman and ryback vs punk???


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guess Axel's sleeping on the couch tonight.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CM GOD wins. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> I miss Dwayne The Roid Johnson.


Really? Thankfully, I don't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk's teeth are tragic. Fuck.




KuritaDavion said:


> Let's not say things we don't really mean.


Ian Rotten > Curtis Axel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> April O'Neil the pornstar as April O'Neil the cartoon


that is a great camel toe


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> April O'Neil the pornstar as April O'Neil the cartoon


:homer


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

"Beat your guy"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

As much flak as Axel takes he continues to show some good promise each week. I liked the role he took in that match and he really helped make it seem so much more itnense than Truth/Ryback.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Get that IC title on someone fucking else please 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor pandering Punk.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Think Axel's gonna get dropped from as a Heyman guy pretty soon?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ctorresc04 said:


> Brie can brawl.


i'd like to brawl with her in bed


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

CM Cunt pandering to the crowd again, can this guy just fuck off already


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

boring..........


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Meh


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yaaaaaawn, boooooooooooring


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, you're facing Heyman again for the 10th time? Okay


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

meh


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Punk chooses to have Heyman in the match... who saw this coming..


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:mark: :mark:mark: :mark: : :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That was a funny delivery of "... in a Hell in a Cell!!!!!"


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CM PUNK vs RYBACK IN HELL IN A CELL FOR THE SECOND STRAIGHT YEAR :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

fpalm what a choice


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there a lag or is it just my TV?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Since I'm feeling ornery, I'll go ahead and throw out that porn stars do pretty much nothing for me. But carry on.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

CM Punk doing the Feed Me More


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I wanted Punk Vs. Lesnar II in a Hell in a Cell. 

The Night of Champions Match basically repeated in HIAC is not what I had in mind. Oh well.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow props to the poster who called it earlier that king gave up the stipulation


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Guess Axel's sleeping on the couch tonight.


Couch? Heyman's going to take Axel out back and shoot him like an old dog.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good hopefully the feud ends at hell in a cell and punk moves on 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Heyman letting his hair down :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

why is CM Punk doing the "Feed Me More" taunt?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This should be the end of this feud. It's still good, but running a little thin.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK OVER AS FUCK.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

...but this time it's hell in a cell


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Guessing Paul is going to send ole Curtis Axel packing after that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck this. Get the BITW out of this boring old feud already!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> http://moneygunsweed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/april-o-neil02-500x751.jpg[/IMG
> 
> This is her, she stole the name of course but she is absolutely amazing. Google her[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Shieldsy (Oct 15, 2013)

At least there's actually more than one Hell in a Cell match this year:lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

wheressss kaneeee


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

seriously? :StephenA

please let this be the end of this garbage ass feud. Shit haunts my dreams.



TehJerichoFan said:


> I still have that glimmering shred of hope that Curtis Axel will one day grace our television screens as the WWE Champion. :banderas


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like we might get lesnar tearing open the cell. Wow Rhodes are main eventing!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

pfft


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I may be wrong but I think Lawler accidentally said the match stipulation. I'm pretty sure Lawler Punk vs Ryback *inside* a Hell in a Cell, he might have said *at* Hell in a Cell but I was pretty sure he said *inside* a Hell in a Cell.


I called this shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How juvenile. the crowd is chanting cm punk over and over.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hustle.
Loyalty.
Street Racing.


Come on Cena, that's a bad example.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

:bully

No. Please god. No. Not Ryback and Heyman vs Cm Punk inside hell in a cell. No. PLEASE GOD NO. NOOOOOOOO. GOD DAMN YOU WWE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

wtf is this app! No I won't download it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rhodes Brothers and Shield main eventing? YES!!


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

AND BRYAN COMES OUT TO CRICKETS LOL


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> I heard bitching helps.


Yeah accepting crappy product (that was referring to Tons of Shit) is much better.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tag Titles are main eventing? That's pretty cool, I guess. Something different at least.

I hope Sandow and Dolph are on the show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they skip the commercial break???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> CM GOD wins. :mark:


Really, like it wasn't painfully obvious :lol:lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

where some of the fans in the front row barrier chanting "NO"?


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

just bring in goldberg as a paul heyman guy pleaseeeeee!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I guess we don't need to ask the relationship status's of those posting the pornstar pics


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE should really develop one of those cell phone App thingies. I think it would be a huge hit


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bryan match after the Punk match ? The ratings thread is gonna be fun this week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A second cell match? Meh, not exactly thrilled about that, but I guess they wanted to make this handicap match a little more different than the NOC one aside from just changing opponents.

Punk was way over with the crowd though after the announcement. DEM "CM PUNK" CHANTS!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

punk is over as hell

the app is chill, it has interviews during commercials


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heyman locked up inside the Cell while Ryback is knocked out cold? :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Guess this HIAC match might finally signal the return of :brock.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

syxxpac said:


> just bring in goldberg as a paul heyman guy pleaseeeeee!!!!


what


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:kobe

Bryan no selling ADR...

There is a reason why IWC hates everyone when they turn face...

WWE turns them into annoying pussies.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Yeah accepting crappy product (that was referring to Tons of Shit) is much better.


You keep calling it crappy, yet here you're still watching it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw back on!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> If this ever happens, I will personally hunt you down and ....


Well then you'd better call Kenny Loggins, because you'll be in the danger zone BIOTCH.

bama3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So in the Cena racing game app.. Do you just drive around picking up as much HGH as possible to get to Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Boy, that was one quick commercial break.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Over that?



Yes over that, look up April O'Neil's NSFW pics.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Really, like it wasn't painfully obvious :lol:lmao


I was talking about the Challenge, I thought there would be some fuckery & Heyman would choose the stipulation.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee talking to her title, so cute


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Dopesick said:


> Guess this HIAC match might finally signal the return of :brock.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bryan wrestling, this should be good, even with Del Boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd was quiet for Punk.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The same match we've already seen once before... but IN A CELL! 

WWE trying to polish dat turd.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Yes over that, look up April O'Neil's NSFW pics.


I just looked at about 10 pictures, still doesn't beat Brooke Lee.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Bryan wrestling, this should be good, even with Del Boring.



Obviously don't watch much of Del Rios ring work


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Bryan wrestling, this should be good, even with Del Boring.


Del Rio is one of the best performers in the WWE, he just isn't a 'sports entertainer', this match should be top notch


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> :lmao


Such a shame that WWE will never be like this again


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckley said:


> You keep calling it crappy, yet here you're still watching it.


Can you not read, I called the Tons of Shit segment crappy, and I flipped the channel while it was on. :stupid:


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Yes over that, look up April O'Neil's NSFW pics.


april o'neil is ugly dude......


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Crowd was quiet for Punk.


If the crowd was quiet for Punk they were damn near silent for Bryan. That was not quiet.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope the Punk/Heyman saga ends at HITC. It's gotten boring.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So Show/HHH are gonna be the main event tonight? :ti


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Well then you'd better call Kenny Loggins, because you'll be in the danger zone BIOTCH.
> 
> bama3


I'm not coming alone :henry1 get that lube ready :lol


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Jobber entrance should have been Del Rio FFS


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Yeah accepting crappy product (that was referring to Tons of Shit) is much better.


Considering how you appear to be a TNA fan, it looks like that's something you've already done.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Bryan match after the Punk match ? The ratings thread is gonna be fun this week.


Yep, we already know how this is going to go.

*BRYAN MARKS*



If 10PM does well said:


> DAT BRYAN GOAT AMAZING OMG YES YES YES!!!!





If 10PM does poorly said:


> DAT FUCKING RATINGS KILLER PUNK KILLING RATINGS AS USUAL!


*PUNK MARKS*


If 10PM does well said:


> CM GOAT! BEST IN THE WORLD DRAWING IN DEM RATINGS!





If 10PM does poorly said:


> DAT GOAT FACE NO-DRAWING TROLL! WHY DOES WWE GO WITH THIS FAILURE? LEAVE THE DRAWING TO CM GOAT!


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The same match we've already seen once before... but IN A CELL!
> 
> WWE trying to polish dat turd.


Least you notice when CM punk is in a shitty storyline unlike that ass kisser Alo0oy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK using the video game graphics for the wrestlers is just weird. I hated it when TNA did it and I hate this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Del Rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Jobber Entrance for Bryan? fpalm

I was right, they are giving up on him. fpalm


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Del Rio got a bigger POP than Bryan.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I hope the Punk/Heyman saga ends at HITC. It's gotten boring.


This X 10000000000.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CROWD HAS ALREADY FORGOTTEN WHAT ADR DID TO BRYAN, COMES OUT TO HIS USUAL CRICKETS.

:ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dopesick said:


> Guess this HIAC match might finally signal the return of :brock.


would they waste an apperance for a PPV if he was not going to have a full match?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Del Rio got heat earlier and suddenly comes out to no heat :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> If the crowd was quiet for Punk they were damn near silent for Bryan. That was not quiet.


Sorry, bro.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I was talking about the Challenge, I thought there would be some fuckery & Heyman would choose the stipulation.


I failed at sarcasm that time. I was as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this is a good raw, no complaints


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

How the fuck has this turned into the Pornstar Discussion Thread?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

checkcola said:


> AJ Lee talking to her title, so cute


She's keeping the title warm for DAT PAIGE!:draper2.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

It's about time they get some heat on Rio. A lot is left to be desired, but it's start I guess. Just have him attack someone the crowd cares about instead of just having him talk about how great he is.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Can you not read, I called the Tons of Shit segment crappy, and I flipped the channel while it was on. :stupid:





AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck this show has become absolute garbage.



I can read fine. 

Is autism a mental illness or just a word used to describe idiots.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So Sandow to interrupt? Please?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I hope the Punk/Heyman saga ends at HITC. It's gotten boring.


Paul Heyman goes to Africa to find the Master and create the alliance to end CM Punk, brings in the Yeti among other monsters


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Crowds usually don't react to wrestlers they'd already seen earlier in the night, hence no yes chants


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Obviously don't watch much of Del Rios ring work





checkcola said:


> Del Rio is one of the best performers in the WWE, he just isn't a 'sports entertainer', this match should be top notch


No he's good in the ring, I'll give him that.

There are just some characters that are boring, even with them having some in ring ability. Like Chavo Guerrero for example, and Del Rio is one of those guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Jobber Entrance for Bryan? fpalm
> 
> I was right, they are giving up on him. fpalm


He came out before the break


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Yeah accepting crappy product (that was referring to Tons of Shit) is much better.


This.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

checkcola said:


> AJ Lee talking to her title, so cute


Really glad she's back, I won't lie. Heart and soul of the current divas division. Accept no substitutes! :clap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright, if viciously attacking the most over guy in the company still can't get you any reaction whatsoever, something is gravely wrong,


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> Yep, we already know how this is going to go.
> 
> *BRYAN MARKS*
> 
> ...


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DEM DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

lesnar will not return to next year and Ryback and Heyman vs Cm Punk in a hell in a cell match will like open up the show at hell in a cell.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckley said:


> I can read fine.
> 
> Is autism a mental illness or just a word used to describe idiots.


Check when I typed that post, right as the Ton of Shit came on. I even made sure to mention that in brackets in my response to the other guy.

Ugh this isn't rocket science... fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CROWD IS DEAD.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> DEM DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS.


All I hear is Del Rio chants.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan and Del Rio with dem kicks


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT CAN THE ANNOUNCERS SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Arcade said:


> How the fuck has this turned into the Pornstar Discussion Thread?


:lmao

Too much filler on this week's Raw.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat Brooklyn Brawler reference


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stad said:


> CROWD IS DEAD.


It's the Del Rio curse.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Check when I typed that post, right as the Ton of Shit came on. I even made sure to mention that in brackets in my response to the other guy.
> 
> Ugh this isn't rocket science... fpalm


Come on man. You just have to fit the cube in the square, and the pyramid in the triangle. It's simple, I know you can do it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NVM


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CROWD IS DEAD.

CUE THOSE YES CHANTS.

:lmao

Every time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan almost always misses on that last kick


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Sick of seeing Del Rio on my tv


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Del Rio is boring on the mic, but is entertaining in the ring, and hid character as a whole is much better now than his 2011 destiny days.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> It's the Del Rio curse.



Wait till the match gets properly started


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Stad said:


> CROWD IS DEAD.


Del Rio has that affect.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> It's the Del Rio curse.


One would think Curtis Axel is somewhere on stage.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> I just looked at about 10 pictures, still doesn't beat Brooke Lee.


She's hot but her ass isn't all that


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He came out before the break


I didn't notice that, still, him not main eventing is a red flag.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No chants for Del Rio's offense


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wonder if Del Rio would agree to sell that knee tonite?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We talkin' 'bout Porn now?










Such a shame she turned all.. yuck


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

This boring match after CM Punk/Axel 4 star one? Why WWE? Why?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Come on man. You just have to fit the cube in the square, and the pyramid in the triangle. It's simple, I know you can do it.


I prove you wrong and this is your response. Nice.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Aw man, commercial break! Guess I'll just go on the WWE App!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

46 minutes left. What's left of DBry vs ADR, 6 or so commercials, a recap or two, and the Shield tag team match. Hopefully this means The Rhodes Boys and the Shield get a nice amount of time to shine in dat Main Event.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Del Rio has that affect.


:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> We talkin' 'bout Porn now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Yea, wouldn't even hit that with a 10ft pole.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every porn star I've seen posted today has looked vaguely the same. Boring.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> This boring match after CM Punk/Axel 4 star one? Why WWE? Why?


Please tell me that was sarcasm.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

oh wow, look Bryan the "best wrestler in the world," yet his entire offense is a series of kicks while chanting yes, a monkey flip off the turnbuckle and then a finisher. At least that's how I see this match ending, as usual.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fucking adverts during the only interesting part of the show



> oh wow, look Bryan the "best wrestler in the world," yet his entire offense is a series of kicks while chanting yes, a monkey flip off the turnbuckle and then a finisher. At least that's how I see this match ending, as usual.


Go jack of to your child murdering heroes matches from a decade ago then, broken fucking record.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I remember the days when Bryan would job to Del Rio know it's on the other foot!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> I didn't notice that, still, him not main eventing is a red flag.


He's facing Del Rio, guys been World Champion pretty much all year and never even main events Smackdown.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> She's hot but her ass isn't all that


I googled "April O'Neil ass" & I got no results, sounds like a jobber to me. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> This boring match after CM Punk/Axel 4 star one? Why WWE? Why?


We get it, you don't like Punk.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

With Punk - Ryback in HIAC that makes it 3 this year (I guess, Show vs. HHH will be in it too). That is just way too much...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Buckley said:


> I can read fine.
> 
> Is autism a mental illness or just a word used to describe idiots.


Are you retarded?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

doctor doom said:


> oh wow, look Bryan the "best wrestler in the world," yet his entire offense is a series of kicks while chanting yes, a monkey flip off the turnbuckle and then a finisher. At least that's how I see this match ending, as usual.


You do know that WWE limits their move-sets right?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I prove you wrong and this is your response. Nice.


You didn't prove anything other than the fact you're a complete retard who watches something you hate. 

You said the show has become garbage. Doesn't matter when you said it. You said the SHOW. Jesus Christ go to bed, you have school tomorrow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Yea, wouldn't even hit that with a 10ft pole.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread is becoming unbearable.

I'd rather watch Raw.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

as far as porn stars go:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

You all have lame as taste in porn stars

No wonder you all cream for that summer rae chick ewww


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> We talkin' 'bout Porn now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake tits do nothing for me.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> I googled "April O'Neil ass" & I got no results, sounds like a jobber to me. :lol


Bing is so much better to search for all things porn than Google, just saying


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

doctor doom said:


> oh wow, look Bryan the "best wrestler in the world," yet his entire offense is a series of kicks while chanting yes, a monkey flip off the turnbuckle and then a finisher. At least that's how I see this match ending, as usual.


Seriously? Are you actually serious?

I bet a couple of weeks ago you were praising the shit outta him.

Shut your mouth and know your role.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dat GOAT charisma!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> You do know that WWE limits their move-sets right?


They do the same with the panamerican/caribean greco-roman gold medalist, top luchador ADR


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

doctor doom said:


> oh wow, look Bryan the "best wrestler in the world," yet his entire offense is a series of kicks while chanting yes, a monkey flip off the turnbuckle and then a finisher. At least that's how I see this match ending, as usual.


Both him and you're hero punk have limited move sets compared to their indie days.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread is far more boring than Raw...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So much random discussion going on right now :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's facing Del Rio, guys been World Champion pretty much all year and never even main events Smackdown.


He main evented with far lesser guys in the past.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Booooooring


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stad said:


>


Are you implying I'm a fat nerd because I wouldn't jump at the chance to have sex with a used, disease ridden whore?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol now people will get into fights over pornstars.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> Please tell me that was sarcasm.


Oh, you didn't know? Every Punk match is 4-5 stars.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

no?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Only problem is porn stars have bigger pussys than a can of coke, so i'll pass thanks


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Dec_619 said:


> Seriously? Are you actually serious?
> 
> I bet a couple of weeks ago you were praising the shit outta him.
> 
> Shut your mouth and know your role.



You can look back a couple YEARS. I've never liked this guy.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Stad said:


>


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Dat GOAT charisma!!! :clap:clap:clap


That's the worst porn chick posted in this thread thus far..


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Arent there enough threads in the womens forum about porn stars?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Are you implying I'm a fat nerd becuase I wouldn't jump at the chance to have sex with a used, disease ridden whores.


QUIT LYING, BRO.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol now people will get into fights over pornstars.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

This thread really has gone to shit.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Fucking adverts during the only interesting part of the show
> 
> 
> 
> Go jack of to your child murdering heroes matches from a decade ago then, broken fucking record.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

doctor doom said:


> as far as porn stars go:


name?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The hijacking of the RAW threads in 2010 with Otunga pics was more entertaining than the fuckery going on right now in this thread. fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dopesick said:


> This thread is becoming unbearable.
> 
> I'd rather watch Raw.


Agreed. HEADLINER_SAVE_US


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

BACK ON TOPIC, TAKE A LOOK AT HOW ADR CAN MOVE HIS TITTIES.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

doctor doom said:


> oh wow, look Bryan the "best wrestler in the world," yet his entire offense is a series of kicks while chanting yes, a monkey flip off the turnbuckle and then a finisher. At least that's how I see this match ending, as usual.


I rather have that than Cena doing the 5 moves of doom and end the match winning. At least Bryan IS an underdog.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

RAW is PORNSTARS.
Oh yeah..again, there is a *clown *in the audience.

Porn.
Clowns.
.... oh no.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Between people gushing over AJ and people fighting about boring looking porn stars, I have no fucking clue why I'm still here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Bing is so much better to search for all things porn than Google, just saying


I've tried using Bing, Yahoo, & MSN in the past, Google still by far gets the most relevant results.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> The hijacking of the RAW threads in 2010 with Otunga pics was more entertaining than the fuckery going on right now in this thread. fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Agreed. HEADLINER_SAVE_US


mods are asleep post sinks


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


> name?



I believe her name is get off your arse, leave the house and find yourself a real girlfriend


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol now people will get into fights over pornstars.


Weird that it happens when a good match is going on.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckley said:


> You didn't prove anything other than the fact you're a complete retard who watches something you hate.
> 
> You said the show has become garbage. Doesn't matter when you said it. You said the SHOW. Jesus Christ go to bed, you have school tomorrow.


Alright its been proven reading comprehension isnt your strength. lets just end this.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

man you ppl still watch porn??? i use to watch that shit back in high school


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jesus Christ, what is going on on this thread?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone here ever had a Bacon Explosion?
Tasty.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> no?


Si si si si


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol now people will get into fights over pornstars.


Fighting over pornstars is what's best for bangbros :HHH2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay, I'm done with this.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> I believe her name is get off your arse, leave the house and find yourself a real girlfriend


:vince2


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> no?


Good tits, but Triple H nose.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Anyone here ever had a Bacon Explosion?
> Tasty.


Is that a sandwich or sex with 3 fat sweaty females?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Timing on that wasn't very good.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Jesus Christ, what is going on on this thread?


Good question.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

The girl i posted is Ashlynn Brooke. I don't know if she's still active though.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Why is there porn here ?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Fighting over pornstars is what's best for bangbros :HHH2


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol okay, I'm done.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i really wish they would let DB use his full move set


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Good tits, but Triple H nose.


:lol :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm at the point where I'd rather be locked in a torture chamber at Guantanamo Bay as a detainee instead of watching this shit. It wouldn't shock me at all if they use this RAW as footage down there either.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> We talkin' 'bout Porn now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is this


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Why is there porn here ?


Pics of clothed chicks = porn now?

Hmm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Who else can see ADR' asshole?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Buckley said:


> mods are asleep post sinks


That's a quite beautiful sink


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Soon to be DBry


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hurry the fuck up Goat Face, I want me some Sandow on this show!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I am guessing Cody and golddust will be the first victims of evil HHH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You want porn?








You're Welcome


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

So does Bryan and Del Rio make people think of porn ?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Christ, by the looks of this thread, Raw must've really gone to shit these past few weeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is there so much TNA in a Raw thread?

:vince4


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Who else can see ADR' asshole?


Why would u even look? lol


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This Raw-thread is the worst of the year. Currently active users dropped by several percent once Buckley started feuding with AJ Styles-guy. Filler pornstar picks. No real storylines.
Not holding my breath for the last half hour either, maybe we'll get a SubZero run-in once the Shield shows up but that's about it. Think I might just turn on RAW instead. Bunch of jobbers!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel "GOAT" Bryan killing it in this match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Who else can see ADR' asshole?



Darren Young


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> You want porm?
> 
> You're Welcome


I made bacon and eggs this morning. Pan wasn't big enough for all the bacon so half of it ended up cold.

didnt matter though; got bacon'd


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Weird that it happens when a good match is going on.


Didn't you get the memo? Del Rio is boring, and so is Bryan now that he's turned face. Also, anybody that is a fan of his is officially a "mark". :trips2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bryan great wrestler his tope suicida not that great


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> Who else can see ADR' asshole?


Spoiler alert: you're the only one.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

bryan lip is bleeding!!! :mark


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Orton rape Brie?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHIT RAPE ANGLE


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat Randall Orton


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RANDY GONNA RAPE BRIE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I knew Orton was going to rape someone one of these days.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

THIS IS IT. THIS IS WHERE RANDY SEXUALLY HARASSES BRIE. :mark


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: rton2 ORTON BOUT TO RAPE BRIE


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Hurry the fuck up Goat Face, I want me some Sandow on this show!


I apologize but unfortunately that will not occur on this occasion.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Who else can see ADR' asshole?


You got x-ray vision or some shit? :kobe5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RapeKO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton the rapist.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

"The Sexual Predator" Randy Orton


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

RAPE ?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

RANDY DON'T DO IT! DANIEL WILL GO TO THE PAPERS IF HE HAS TOO!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

rton2 Rape mode activated


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Orton gonna rape that bitch


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao @ those Bella 'shrieks'

Fuck me sideways, what is this shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Love how the trainer backed away too.

I guess Randy showed the Bellas his junk.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Del Rio with those air punches


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Orton with the cunt punt on Brie behind closed doors.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Why..?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Spoiler alert: you're the only one.


:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rape someone without the use of pesky GHB, that is.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton is thinking, "I'm getting a threesome tonight"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

wow, horror movie quality screams, Orton going to rape Brie


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Them screams were awfully timed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so where is security to go tend to Orton who wants to attack a woman


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"The Apex Predator"


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rape angle! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm I guess HHH IS reading this forum. Now he has porn on his mind.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton saved us.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The most blatantly fake punches I have ever seen.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Love how the trainer backed away too.
> 
> I guess Randy showed the Bellas his junk.


The trainer backed away cause he knew he was next.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bryan save your girl


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CASH IN NOW


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton with that implied RAPE!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DB is a pussy. Macho man would have rage killed Alberto and ran to the back and killed RKO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Woah he's a magician now too.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Those punches by Del Rio weren't connecting in the slightest.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Prepare your anus ladies rton2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What is this shit?! :lol


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rapey Orton ? Yea it's the best joke I could come up with.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

so they were screaming but when daniel opened the door they didnt know where Randy was?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ladies screaming but nothing was happening? Oh, okay...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brie: stahp


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

Why were they still screaming?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ref: Stop this now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"NO!"
"....no..."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol Orton the creeper. Art imitating life

this shit reminds me of the mega powers breaking up


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LMAO Sandow to cash in


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Orton made Brie say "No" and "stop!" but not in the way I was hoping.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"WHERE DID HE GO?"

ahaha wtf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT RAPE DOE.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't Punk do something similar to this to Orton a couple of years ago?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao this company. *


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BRYANS HURT, REPLACE PUNK WITH HIM AT HIAC.

CM GOD NEEDS ANOTHER TITLE REIGN.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Douchebag Orton lol


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

You don't know where Randy is? he's in the same fuckin room as you!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Prepare your anus ladies rton2


:lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why are the refs so much better at acting than the Bellas?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The Bellas' acting is so ridiculous.

At least they're focusing in on this now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HE CAME OUTTA NOWHERE rton2


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Ladies screaming but nothing was happening? Oh, okay...


:vince


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Preparus Anus


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

At least he's already in the trainers room. So there's that...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brie is the most useless wrestling girlfriend ever!

AJ would've put Randy in the Black Widow for you Bryan. How does it feel now bitch?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeez, Bryan & Del Rio looked off in that match. 

And wait...WHAT?! They were in the room with Orton and they didn't know he was standing there? Or did Orton leave the room first and then jumped back in to attack Bryan. If that is so, then why were The Bellas still screaming while the door was closed? 

You know what...Fuck it.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Randy "the rapist" Orton


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Bellas are just awful. fpalm


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> fpalm I guess HHH IS reading this forum. Now he has porn on his mind.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

that wful acting by the bellas :lmao


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Orton saved us.


Saved us? This match was way better than Punk's.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally, something good & storyline development happens, if WWE does that more often, we wouldn't be talking about pornstars.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahaha, Orton was so awesome in that segment. :lmao

But the Bellas are horrible at acting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chin Bella with no fucks to give.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena's going to come back and single handedly whoop Orton, Del Rio, The Shield and HHH


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Aaaaand still 40 minutes to go.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

At least they spelled "Trainers room" correctly.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

that would have been so much better if the shield was blocking the door to Brie while he heard screams going on in there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW IS RAPE.

:vince5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prepare your anus Brie, because here comes Rapist Randy.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop! No! No..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Stad said:


> BRYANS HURT, REPLACE PUNK WITH HIM AT HIAC.


Nah, Cena goes for both titles back to back, overcomes the odds, unifies the titles, excellent way to 'end' the WWE. 

Cena, best in the world, yes yes yes, the champ is here


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Prepare your anus ladies rton2


:lmao:lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rhodes Brothers/Shield match go to end in a dq then the shield go to beat down on Rhodes brothers then rey make the save and set up a 6 man tag team match at hell in a cell ppv.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

were the hell is kane???


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:lmao

They saw him, didn't react at all, then when the door closed literally half a second later began screaming like they were being murdered. WTF.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Randy Orton the Sexual Predator


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Another Raw where it seems the Shield will be all i like.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That was a tame attack, should have been brutal.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Rapex Predator! rton2


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This show has sucked balls.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Jeez, Bryan & Del Rio looked off in that match.
> 
> And wait...WHAT?! They were in the room with Orton and they didn't know he was standing there? Or did Orton leave the room first and then jumped back in to attack Bryan. If that is so, then why were The Bellas still screaming while the door was closed?
> 
> You know what...Fuck it.


As Doink the clown would say

Its an illusion


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I smell an EPIC ending


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> RAW IS RAPE.
> 
> :vince5


RAPEX PREDATOR!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Nah, Cena goes for both titles back to back, overcomes the odds, unifies the titles, excellent way to 'end' the WWE.
> 
> Cena, best in the world, yes yes yes, the champ is here


:vince5


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We went from talking about Pornography... to rape.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> I smell an EPIC ending


I smell sweat and shame.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PGSucks said:


> The Rapex Predator! rton2


:lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YoungGun_UK said:


> This show has sucked balls.


This thread is entertaining though. :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Nah, Cena goes for both titles back to back, overcomes the odds, unifies the titles, excellent way to 'end' the WWE.
> 
> Cena, best in the world, yes yes yes, the champ is here


Don't give Vince ideas


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That will make the papers.. Or the bargin bin at K-Mart.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the fuck were they screaming? Orton wasn't even in there, somebody help me out here?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Lets get DA GOAT Sandow on this show god dammit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Another Raw where it seems the Shield will be all i like.


I am sure HHHs shitty booking will find a way to ruin that too


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

I don't approve of Randy's Rape face, he could do better.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> We went from talking about Pornography... to rape.


There is rape porn too, yaknow.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That was a great match between Alberto and Daniel Bryan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HHH and Steph are right. Where _is_ the *real* Randy Orton? The real Randy would've either shat in the Bellas purses or KO'd them before giving them a rapetastic smooth on the lips, not use them as mere bait to lure AmDrag.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

Nicain said:


> I don't approve of Randy's Rape face, he could do better.


I'll gif it when i get chance.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Brie is the most useless wrestling girlfriend ever!
> 
> AJ would've put Randy in the Black Widow for you Bryan. How does it feel now bitch?


You do know that in wrestling, men are 1000x stronger than women. Brie would be in a year long coma from a fingerpoke from Orton.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE SHIELD.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Buckley said:


> I smell sweat and shame.


:lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

i want bald psychopathic Kane back... the one who electrocuted shanes balls


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Stad said:


> BRYANS HURT, REPLACE PUNK WITH HIM AT HIAC.
> 
> CM GOD NEEDS ANOTHER TITLE REIGN.


CM Punk is top 3 all time wrestler ever.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I like the inclusion of the Bella's in this storyline.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shield trash talk, excellent


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Can Randy turn invisible? How did the Bellas not know where he was, and why were they still screaming when Bryan walked in? :lol fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I know Dean Ambrose wanted some of that rape


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

no dq!!!!!! :mark


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nicain said:


> I don't approve of Randy's Rape face, he could do better.














Better?

Looks like Ortons the one being raped though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose needs to talk alot more. Like...alot more.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Someone is gonna interfere


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

BTW, the Bellas are still horrible actresses. fpalm


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ambrose got jokes... and then wtf a dirty ass kiss


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And steph is now pregnant again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck yea. These 2 should be in porn


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hey Triple Nose, why don't you throw Steph on the couch and mount her?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

And back to porn again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao what was that kiss
hope the Shield don't lose but i have a feeling they might


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm positive HHH reads this thread, he saw us talking about pornstars & decided to do a rape angle on the fly.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guess The Shield makes Stephanie horny?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> CM Punk is top 3 all time wrestler ever.


NOPE, BEST EVER. NOT EVEN DEBATABLE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I would have banged Steph right there in the office.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:trips

One lucky ass dude


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread segued perfectly from porno talk to that Trainers Room segment with Brie. 
:clap:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Better?
> 
> Looks like Ortons the one being raped though.


:lmao

Two Girls One Viper


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bullydully said:


> Why the fuck were they screaming? Orton wasn't even in there, somebody help me out here?


All these questions and plot holes can be addressed with one simple answer... the Bellas suck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The tag championship is probably the best booked championship going in wrestling right now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JBL's purple tie is getting out-purpled by Cole's.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Another fucking Cena Video segment...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

2 months wow


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey. There was cheers. LIARS.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

oh cena

so strong 

so brave

very injury


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The lack of WWE app air-time is disturbing.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh gawd. Cena gonna overcome the odds again. He no sold his surgery and needs to beat the odds against Del Rio. Watch this video package.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Has Triple H stuck is fat nose into her pussy ?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They aren't showing the HGH treatments? Must be saving that for the DVD.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The way they are hyping up Cena's return, you would of thought he got ran over by a truck or something.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY NOT ONLY NEEDED ONE PROMO BUT ANOTHER ONE!!! LET'S LOOK AT THIS LONG RECOVERY FOR GOLDEN BOY!!!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cena's back on?
:mute:
Ahh, that's better.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Mooooooore Ceeena Videos!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Omg, I don't fucking care about Cena's road to recovery.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SP103 said:


> JBL's purple tie is getting out-purpled by Cole's.


JBL's tie is a vanilla midget jobber.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CENA ALWAYS OVERCOMES ALL ODDS.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

John Cena over comes all odds


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like Cena suffers from vertical filming syndrome as well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here comes the John F Kennedy of this generation.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Glad you're feeling better. Glad your surgery went well. 

But seriously John. Take all the time you want to come back. Like until next year. You don't have to come back so soon. You really don't!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

John Cena is bigger than the WWE itself.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

someone go to return and cost the shield the tag team title in the main event.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's been two months. TWO MONTHS! Calm down WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LigerJ81 said:


> Didn't Punk do something similar to this to Orton a couple of years ago?






That acting.
Dat emotion.









Truthfully, she was probably playing with her puppet.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kofi didn't get this when he was coming back from injury.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You know fellas, this John Cena guy is pretty damn epic. His journey to recovery is inspiring me and I cannot wait to pay money to see him. I hope he beats his dastardly opponent at the Pay Per View.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh, fuck this fucking 'inspirational' music too, fucking WWE cunts!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Legasee said:


> I would have banged Steph right there in the office.


I could see Steph/Shield fan fics being written by Shield fangirls


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

He's going to reinjure himself in like 3 weeks after he returns.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

OMG Cena is my hero.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok this ****** is legit superman
how the fuck does he not feel pain


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Steph needs to sign a contract with Brazzers.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Big Show to 100% cost The Shield the titles tonight. In fact I'll be absolutely shocked if this doesn't happen.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena is a fucking machine.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CENA! FUCK YEAH!

Why wasn't the Rocky Balboa theme playing there?*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're acting like this bastard was gone for a year.

The fuck outta here with this shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

13 Days ppl :cena2 will be back


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL @ that kiss.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cena has been gone for like 2 months lol

They're acting like he had a blow out knee and came back after a year of missed time


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

god i hope cena wins the whc champion gonna :mark like crazy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And the crowd goes MILD :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Goldust!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Coming back stronger than ever :cena3 

Del Rio's title today, Takers streak tomorrow. Get ready WWE!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Looks like Cena suffers from vertical filming syndrome as well.


Hopefully they'll find a cure for that soon.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

So Cena gets injured, comes back into World Title picture, and becomes World Champion?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't even know why I miss john. It's a strange feeling. I'm excited to see him back in the ring.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

OH FUCK! I DO NOT CARE ABOUT CENA'S PERSONAL DIARY.

Cena, I'm convinced if you keep this up, you will cut your own career short.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Darth Mauldust. <3


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The Bizarre One!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Randy's next victim.... The other Bella.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Golddust's theme, still one of the best ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The crowd goes mild....


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA2


OK.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its HHH really closing the show that ego maniac?

at least i can turn it off aftr the shield match


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RHODES FINALLY IN THE MAIN EVENT WHERE HE BELONGS.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DarkStark said:


> *CENA! FUCK YEAH!
> 
> Why wasn't the Rocky Balboa theme playing there?*


Rocky theme? Why not a black chorus since clearly this is the second coming of our lord and savior John Cena.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Shattered Dreams Productions. :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

So glad that they gave Golddust his entrance!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

speaking of rape.

Rapey Coat Rhodes is here.. Well now it's more of a rape-vest.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

fuck sake no Ziggler tonight :no:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

No vince?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what caused tonight's raw to fail?
No. Vacant. Promo.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well that's different. Good to see The Rhodes brothers main eventing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

x78 said:


> Big Show to 100% cost The Shield the titles tonight. In fact I'll be absolutely shocked if this doesn't happen.


More likely to cost Rhodes not shield.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When pro athletes have the same injury they are out for a year. But not John Cena! He is back in a few weeks! He has got to be taking something he is not supposed to so he can recover that fast!


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Calling it now. Big Show emerges from crowd and ko's Rollins for the Rhodes victory


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Stad said:


> NOPE, BEST EVER. NOT EVEN DEBATABLE.


I totally agree. I don't care if he doesn't draw a dime, or has no lasting impact on the business.

He's the best ever and please don't bring any facts into this to argue me otherwise, because facts to me are opinions, and opinions are facts.

P.S., I started watching WWE in 2011.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No Sandow tonight 

Main event time with 30 minutes to go, I smell some fuckery.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cody = heel theme song.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The crowd are probably busy with the At Bat app.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The crowd goes mild....


More like they are in awe that GOATdust blessed them with his presence. Pretty sure the deaf guy in the front row was cured of his deafness once he heard the sweet sound of our lord and based savior's theme song.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

You all know the average recovery time for the injury Cena sustained is Four Weeks, right?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I will boo Cena until the day he fucking retires !


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Randy's next victim.... The other Bella.


Nah, he's gonna go after their brother. rton2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

El Capitano said:


> fuck sake no Ziggler tonight :no:


Jobbing like a fool on Superstars and/or Mainevent?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

If a title change happens on Raw I will be shocked.


----------



## Shieldsy (Oct 15, 2013)

Cody needs a new theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is this a title match


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wanting the Rhodes victory.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hopefully this match is as good as it was the last two fucking times we saw it. No-DQ and the titles on the line can't go wrong though, right?


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Swa9ga said:


> So Cena gets injured, comes back into World Title picture, and becomes World Champion?


Why wouldn't he? He's the biggest wrestler in the business today. Jesus some of you are beyond stupid to be surprised by this.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tonight the Rhodes Brothers win the WWE tag team championships, until they lose them back to the Shield.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I totally agree. I don't care if he doesn't draw a dime, or has no lasting impact on the business.
> 
> He's the best ever and please don't bring any facts into this to argue me otherwise, because facts to me are opinions, and opinions are facts.
> 
> P.S., I started watching WWE in 2011.


WORD.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This thread's topic is getting raped by Porn talk.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> is this a title match


It indeed is!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

O Fenômeno said:


> I will boo Cena until the day he fucking retires !


Please, when he makes his late career heel turn you'll be sipping his load like its patron.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Rocky theme? Why not a black chorus since clearly this is the second coming of our lord and savior John Cena.


*He got them booed :hayden*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

LSUZombie said:


> Calling it now. Big Show emerges from crowd and ko's Rollins for the Rhodes victory


I think Rhodes will either win clean or The Shied will win via fuckery, they're trying to push Rhodes so they're not gonna give him an interference win.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Since it's tax write off month for WWE they should have Goldust wear pink and black instead of gold and black. Pinkdust would be awesome.


----------



## Shieldsy (Oct 15, 2013)

x78 said:


> Big Show to 100% cost The Shield the titles tonight. In fact I'll be absolutely shocked if this doesn't happen.


One part of my mind makes me think this will happen but then the other thinks that the Shield simply can't lose the titles.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I totally agree. I don't care if he doesn't draw a dime, or has no lasting impact on the business.
> 
> He's the best ever and please don't bring any facts into this to argue me otherwise, because facts to me are opinions, and opinions are facts.
> 
> P.S., I started watching WWE in 2011.


This would be funny if it wasn't the same tired bullshit over and over and over and over again. Get a new gimmick... please.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

1st main event on raw ive been pumped about since punk-cena for the title. just no big show please


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I found him. 
Repeat. I found him.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

so looks like the show is gonna end with Kane


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Please, when he makes his late career heel turn you'll be sipping his load like its patron.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Heel or no heel, I ain't cheering for Seenah.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

i saw dean, it's about dat time


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Who cares about PUNK on SMACKDOWN, lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CM PUNK ON SMACKDOWN THIS WEEK.

RATINGS GONNA SKYROCKET.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Why didn't they just do this match at HIAC?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Maybe Big Show will KO everyone in the match and his theme will play to end the show? :vince2


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Man seeing the Goldust entrance has me missin Terri Runnels, Summer Rae should join Goldust!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> is this a title match


Yes. Could see the Big Show interfere since it's now No DQ.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> This thread's topic is getting raped by Porn talk.


It's BDSM now, get on board.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> You all know the average recovery time for the injury Cena sustained is Four Weeks, right?


Yeah, if you work at a desk job. Pretty sure it's a bit different if you are a pro athlete of some kind. You people. I swear.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Shield's minitron = Badass. Love that cerberus logo.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol @ Cena recovering from a torn tricep quicker than Christian has from a concussion.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Smackdown needs a lift after that horrible show last friday


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

No reaction for the Shield :hbk


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Zero pop for Shield. Wonder why.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They couldn't show Goldust's entrance because it would have been the best part of Raw.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Did the shield get a new tron?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i saw dean, it's about dat time


More like, its about DEAN time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I found him.
> Repeat. I found him.


OMFG I was not expecting that.:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:clap JBL acknowledging this bullshit of the rhodes getting a shot before the usos


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, it was fun, but we all know what happens here...
1. someone will get involved.
2. shieldwinslol

I will see ya next monday, end of Raw for me.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No point Kane returning if Wyatts injured


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Heel or no heel, I ain't cheering for Seenah.


You mean Jawn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

god the tag titles look so ugly! lmfaoo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i saw dean, it's about dat time


Amateur. You shouldn't be wearing any in the first place.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Neuron said:


> Did the shield get a new titantron?


Had it for a bit now, has the three Cerberus heads.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

With this much time left in the show, you know we will see the Big Show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How's that Rock cover to your video game working out WWE?

Like Ryan Braun on the face of all the Milwaukee Brewer tickets..:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> Zero pop for Shield. Wonder why.


The Cards are playing right now, they're probably busy with the radio or something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BROTHA!*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sorry but I can't take the pink gloves from Goldust seriously.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

First time pretty much since they got the titles that I'm not clear on who's gonna win. Give 'em hell boys!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Please, when he makes his late career heel turn you'll be sipping his load like its patron.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's never turning heel though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i saw dean, it's about dat time


Get in the BACK of the line, sis.

bama3


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Goldust wearing goalkeeper gloves


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bob Artese did this in-ring introductions much better in ECW.

GOOOOOLDUTS


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Buckley said:


> More like, its about DEAN time.


The receding hairline brings the bitches, man. Ask my grandpa.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

SP103 said:


> How's that Rock cover to your video game working out WWE?
> 
> Like Ryan Braun on the face of all the Milwaukee Brewer tickets..:lmao


Hey, now! Rock doesn't take PEDs! #Boots2Asses #TeamBringIt :rock :rock2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate when they announce the faction name first then their names. No damn pizazz.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The announcer is supposed to get you pumped for the match when announcing names, Justin Roberts makes me feel like he's reading me a bedtime story


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Amateur. You shouldn't be wearing any in the first place.



I saw Orton was about to go on a raping spree, I got scared.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

O Fenômeno said:


> He's never turning heel though.


They said that about Hogan too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> No point Kane returning if Wyatts injured


Fixed.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You know, it just occurred to me...the tag team championship match is the main event on Raw...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Time for Seth Rollins to show out.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If it's no disqualification, why doesn't the Shield just go for a 3 on 2?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This won't main event if titles aren't gonna change hands, I think.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it Gold Maul or Darth Dust?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> This would be funny if it wasn't the same tired bullshit over and over and over and over again. Get a new gimmick... please.


What are you mad about bro. I love Punk, just like you. 

I would take a bullet for Punk TBH.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why are they tagging? It's no DQ! :lmao :cornette


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Goldust just come from a tryout for the St. Louis Rams Wide Receiver position?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Lol @ Cena recovering from a torn tricep quicker than Christian has from a concussion.


Yeah, that's pretty fucked up.:angry:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't they just make this a tornado tag match since there are no DQs?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I always wonder, how difficult is it for the Shield to wrestle with all those clothes on? They got to get hot.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> If it's no disqualification, why doesn't the Shield just go for a 3 on 2?



and why are they tagging in and out


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> If it's no disqualification, why doesn't the Shield just go for a 3 on 2?


Because that makes sense. And if there's one thing the WWE does not do, it is make sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show needed some Renee Young.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How the fuck do you have a no DQ match and none of these guys instantly get some type of weapon? Why hasn't Ambrose interfered?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If its NO DQ, why doesn't Ambrose just walk into the ring and fuck shit up? #Kayfabe


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> What are you mad about bro. I love Punk, just like you.
> 
> I would take a bullet for Punk TBH.


I would take a bullet for Bryan.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> How the fuck do you have a no DQ match and none of these guys instantly get some type of weapon? Why hasn't Ambrose interfered?


Cant interfere when he's neck deep in the pink sea.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Palahniuk said:


> Why is Goldust wearing goalkeeper gloves


because he's the Goldkeeper.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DarkSide256 said:


> I always wonder, how difficult is it for the Shield to wrestle with all those clothes on? They got to get hot.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do you want them to.... take them off?:side:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank You JBL


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damnit fuck this commentary


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Kane to close the show? kane = newest member of corporation?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He doesn't even have to tag in :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This match is bizarre. Its effectively a tornado match but they are tagging...and where are all the weapons?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

x78 said:


> Why are they tagging? It's no DQ! :lmao :cornette


Only the legal man can make the pin, if all four people were in the match at the beginning, there'd be no way to officiate the match, no dq does not make it a Texas Tornado tag match


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Roman: I whip muh hair back and forth i whip muh hair back and forth


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guess Reigns didn't pack his hairdryer


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

SJFC said:


> because he's the Goldkeeper.


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> What are you mad about bro. I love Punk, just like you.
> 
> I would take a bullet for Punk TBH.


Would _love_ to test this.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

The commentary sucks.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

How awkward would it be if The Shield made a normal entrance.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

SJFC said:


> because he's the Goldkeeper.


Yes, excellent word play. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Takers streak tomorrow.


i wish


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Joey Styles all by himself > those 3 fucking buffoons.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Three man booth isn't working. I hate this.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> How awkward would it be if The Shield made a normal entrance.


Not as awkward as Undertaker coming out to Kelly Kelly's theme.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> I would take a bullet for Bryan.


Me too. I would take a bullet for any of our IWC favorites.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AnalBleeding said:


> Kane to close the show? kane = newest member of corporation?


If he comes out with a suit and a tie....:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Neuron said:


> The commentary sucks.


It's been sucking 6 years.
I'm being generous with that number.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You gotta tag into the match in order to be the legal guy in the ring for a pin or submission. 

Fuck is wrong with some of you.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Goldust looks kind of stupid decked out in black & gold wearing pink gloves.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why in the fuck are they all tagging in if it's No-DQ?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> If its NO DQ, why doesn't Ambrose just walk into the ring and fuck shit up? #Kayfabe


*Because they have 15 minutes to burn :hayden3*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That was a good sequence.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SHATTERED DREAMS!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> What are you mad about bro. I love Punk, just like you.
> 
> I would take a bullet for Punk TBH.


I don't care if you hate the guy.. but most of your posts are about him and spouting the same nonsensical bullshit. We get it... you hate punk. Now just move the fuck on to another god damn wrestler instead of harping on and on and on.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

This crowd sucks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Roman can get a chair right now and beat the hell out of him. You know...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The facepaint on Golddust make it look like he has a hockey mask on.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Big Show Will interfere. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Neuron said:


> The commentary sucks.


When don't they suck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's been sucking 6 years.
> I'm being generous with that number.




So about as long as Kelly Kelly was employed, coincidence?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Would _love_ to test this.


Try and shoot Punk and see what happens.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Legasee said:


> When don't they suck.


Good point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so is the WWE going to go with the on again fof again rule where they dont use count outs in no DQs?
I wish the WWE would stick to one rule on this case


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This is the shortest Raw thread in a long long time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Are The Shield the only superstars not wearing pink for this campaign?

Not really bothered, just wondering.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WWE: "Rise Above Hate" "BA*" and "Fuck Logic"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Alo0oy said:


> This is the shortest Raw thread in a long long time.




Well, when a whole lotta nothing happens...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> So about as long as Kelly Kelly was employed, coincidence?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Legasee said:


> When don't they suck.


Dat sig. :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> This is the shortest Raw thread in a long long time.


I spent most of the night watching Epic Meal Time classics.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> How awkward would it be if The Shield made a normal entrance.


then they would be like Aces & Eights currently, which can't happen because...

The Shield >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Aces & Eights


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Neuron said:


> The commentary sucks.


In other news water is wet.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So about as long as Kelly Kelly was employed, coincidence?


Kelly Kelly Fan to make a shocking return in 3...2...1...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> So about as long as Kelly Kelly was employed, coincidence?


Child, please. Kelly Kelly is fabulous. She has nothing to do with abdominal commentary and I don't even think K2 knows how to speak or form sentences.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuck Thor. Loki :mark: :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's only No-DQ to set up Big Show interfering and costing The Shield the titles.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> This is the shortest Raw thread in a long long time.


Once Cena is back properly, you'll get a good many pages bitching when he cuts a standard promo of his


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

I miss Kelly Kelly Fan.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Are The Shield the only superstars not wearing pink for this campaign?


They'll be wearing lots of pink when they get a hold of the ring rats after the show goes off the air.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, I forgot all about KK Fan, now I know why life's boring


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait to watch Eastbound & down after this shit.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Why are you guys making so much sense? Logic sucks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> This is the shortest Raw thread in a long long time.


well MNF and playoff baseball, plus a terrible raw will do that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No DQ and Ambrose doesn't have a fork or shank.
:kobe


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn Goldust and that cheap face paint.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Kelly Kelly Fan to make a shocking return in 3...2...1...


If you say Kelly Kelly 3 times in the bathroom mirror with the lights off he'll appear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe the crowd is listening to the Cardinals baseball game because they are pretty silent.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So about as long as Kelly Kelly was employed, coincidence?


Where's Orton & his shoots when you need him?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just realized that I don't really care that much about who the tag team champions are, and I actually like all of these guys. That's really depressing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Are The Shield the only superstars not wearing pink for this campaign?
> 
> Not really bothered, just wondering.


i dont think cody is wearing pink.

unless his t shirt he came out with was pink.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The product better improve a hell of a lot after this shitty PPV. Survivor Series better have a great build-up and deliver!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goldust with that golden shower mustauce


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Buckley said:


> If you say Kelly Kelly 3 times in the bathroom mirror with the lights off he'll appear.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Goldust's face already came off. 

I guess that Publix brand facepaint just isn't what it use to be.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ain't nothing No DQ about it till the end..


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This match is No DQ

Why are they tagging in and out and why isn't Ambrose helping them?

Also where are the weapons? This is just a normal match


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> This is the shortest Raw thread in a long long time.


i've been playing Pokemon X during Raw


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's only No-DQ to set up Big Show interfering and costing The Shield the titles.


Seems like it, they should have just done a ref bump instead though if they were gunna make the match seem like a normal match like they have.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So RAW is ending soon. Anything interesting happen?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Rollins :lol goat


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Anybody noticed that Goldust has the same makeup artist as Sting now? Is his face paint oil based now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

They keep reminding us the titles are on the line....hope we get a title change!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I just realized that I don't really care that much about who the tag team champions are, and I actually like all of these guys. That's really depressing.


Well how can you when it's two roided up pennies? Two fucking pennies...not even a nickel.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> I miss Kelly Kelly Fan.


Oddly, I was thinking the same thing earlier today while skimming through a zombie thread and seeing a post show up. Was pretty entertaining sometimes.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol at Rollins mocking Goldust.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> This match is No DQ
> 
> Why are they tagging in and out and why isn't Ambrose helping them?
> 
> Also where are the weapons? This is just a normal match


If they never tagged there would be no legal man...they have to tag each other in so they can pin each other..know the rules people


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> i dont think cody is wearing pink.
> 
> unless his t shirt he came out with was pink.


*His thong is pink.*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cyon said:


> So RAW is ending soon. Anything interesting happen?


Porn, rape, you name it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Has the show been ok?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Reigns just speared the post. Badass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck, Ambrose?


----------



## Shieldsy (Oct 15, 2013)

Big Show will cost the Shield the titles then Trips will make the tag titles vacant :HHH2


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cyon said:


> So RAW is ending soon. Anything interesting happen?


Ha ha. No.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Is this really DQ? I'm waiting for some type of fuckery.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody has got the best moveset in the business right now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> If they never tagged there would be no legal man...they have to tag each other in so they can pin each other..know the rules people


The guy with under 300 posts just fucking took 90% of you to school. :side:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Has the show been ok?


Austin returned. 

Bryan won the WWE title.

Taker's streak was ended by Curtis Axel.

It's TV-14 again.

Yea, it's been amazing.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

"I thought this would have happened a lot sooner."

Yeah, no shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here comes Show?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Has the show been ok?


*Below average for this day and age.*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> If they never tagged there would be no legal man...they have to tag each other in so they can pin each other..know the rules people


You can't be DQed for not getting out of the ring though so whats the point of tagging in and out?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just pin them already.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> The guy with under 300 posts just fucking took 90% of you to school. :side:



So post count = intelligence?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Big Show to jump out of the crowd wearing a mustache and glasses.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

FINALLY A WEAPON!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Chair head shot!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shieldsy said:


> Big Show will cost the Shield the titles then Trips will make the tag titles vacant :HHH2


Vacant stable anyone?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So damn stupid.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Those were some VERY decent chair swings from Goldie.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I think WWE made a mistake booking Raw on St. Louis the night their baseball team is playing the playoffs, the crowd are dead as fuck.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

David Ortiz not Tito


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Reigns completely no sells the chair shot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

isnt cody the legal man??


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Wooo. They're finally using weapons.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The fuck? Tito Ortiz? :lol


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Goldust!!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Did Lawler just make a reference to something that happened on TNA a few weeks ago?

The Tito Ortiz thing.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> I think WWE made a mistake booking Raw on St. Louise the night their baseball team is playing the playoffs, the crowd are dead as fuck.


Too bad they lost.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Holy delayed reaction, Batman.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SETH ROLLINS.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tito Ortiz, Cole been watching him some TNA

Or King whichever it was


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did some of Goldust's electrocution just get transferred to Reigns?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> I think WWE made a mistake booking Raw on St. Louise the night their baseball team is playing the playoffs, the crowd are dead as fuck.


And when Orton raped Brie Bella. How can you not cheer your hometown hero for getting some ez pink?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh sick powerbomb!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

tito ortiz swing?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY JUST GOT DRILLED


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

CODY'S DEAD


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match is good


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice powerbomb spot there. Good match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

SETH FUCKING ROLLINS.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Now that's a match!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The Huntington Beach Bad Boy mention!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rollins throwing Cody in the barricade was awesome


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

He really said Tito Ortiz? Good, I thought my brain stopped working for a second.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

This is great


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> I think WWE made a mistake booking Raw on St. Louise the night their baseball team is playing the playoffs, the crowd are dead as fuck.


They're waking up....


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Goldust be GOAT'ing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"It's all legal!"

Translation = We've forgotten who's legal.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're fucking killing it in this match.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Im loving this.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This match. :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Shattered Dreams please.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Buckley said:


> If you say Kelly Kelly 3 times in the bathroom mirror with the lights off he'll appear.


Will it happen if i just say Kelly in the mirror 6 times?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GOD DAMN :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THIS MATCH.

:mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

we got a "This Is Awesome" chant going


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is better than last two ppv"s main events.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Goodnight, Goldust!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Great fuckin match.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

hey jerry its david ortiz... vince is pissed


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I really like Golddust's moveset on display here.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Goldust beating the Shields asses


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was a wwe2k14 OMG moment


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Reigns' spears are brilliant.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

GOLDUST IS DEAD


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Spear :mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That spear spot never gets old!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!! HE KILL HIM!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tuned back in to Raw just in time to hear Lawler botch. :lol "A Tito Ortiz" swing fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose's downs face is everything :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Spear


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dat spear :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Shield never disappoint :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome fucking match so far. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"This is Awesome" chant


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I heard those Holy Shit chants ! :mark:


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Wicked match! Very nice! Title change?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Goldust in 2013 = :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody has got the best moveset in the business right now.


Austin Aries.

Wow what a spear.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Will it happen if i just say Kelly in the mirror 6 times?


Oh shit I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Edgehead41190 said:


> GOLDUST IS DEAD


Goodnight sweet prince.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn, Big Show running through the crowd probably running down fans at the same time with his huge size


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Call the police :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh shit new champions?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here comes Show!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh look. It's what we all knew would happen.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Bye Golddust.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Big Show to KO everyone then RAW ends with his theme music playing

:troll


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why aren't they playing Big Show's theme music? 

They did last week when he came out after being fired? lol.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

well...saw this coming but big show is whooping ass...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THANK YOU BASED SHOW! :'D


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Now if this was WWE 13 we'd have seen that barricade spot three times tonight already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here comes the fuckery


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

BIG SHOW KNOCKING EVERYBODY THE FUCK OUT. :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:show :show :show


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

big show is here


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CALL THE FUCKING POLICE!!!!!!! where is the security?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This match became a TON of fucking fun there. Awesome.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Face of the WWE BIG SHOW ....!!!!! :mark: 

:StephenA2


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That OMG moment was epic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssss


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GOD DAMN AT THAT MATCH.

NEW CHAMPS!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Show makes the obligatory appearance.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Big Show to jump out of the crowd wearing a mustache and glasses.


'Sup.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

BULLSHIT!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

New tag champs via The Big Ninja.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

NEW TAG CHAMPS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Where is security


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY IS A TAG TEAM CHAMPION :mark: :cody2


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Show is a freaking Monster!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:mark: FUCK YEAH :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I would have liked for them to win without Big Show. Whatever, NEW CHAMPS.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is some attitude era match ending fuckery. LOVE IT!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LMAO at HHH shoving Goldust


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoootey Hooo! New champs...congratz Rhodes bros


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

le fuck :faint:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Rhodes Brothers are the New Tag Team Champions! :mark: :mark: :mark:

and they can't even enjoy their victory thanks to Triple Nose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

HOLY SHIT WHAT!?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Even with the predictable Big Show finish, it was still a great match. :clap


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:cody2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AWESOME match!

:lmao @ Show in the crowd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tag match was really good and the ending was fine. 

Strong ending to an otherwise lackluster show. 

Of course, HHH was like "Get the fuck out of here Cody & Goldust. The focus is on me!"


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Triple H LMAO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL JBL screams "somebody arrest that man!" as Bigshow is being escorted through the crowd by security :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They have some great young stars... this match just proves that with four of em showing everybody up. Shield will b ehuge... Cody will be huge.. and Goldust being the veteran. 

Loved that whole match and the ending.. so much energy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good ending for a bad show, and I only watched the past hour and a half.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit! New champs!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like Show missed Reigns by about three feet with that KO punch.

Awesome match though.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Show YESing with the crowd. :lmao :lmao 

This is gold. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Big Show left dude hanging.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lol the black dude's face after being left hanging


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm the Commentator not the PO-LEECE! :rofl:


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That match saved an otherwise boring Raw. Definitely one of the best TV matches of the year.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh well, I guess the tag team championship was more interesting than all the other current championships anyway.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Big Show just dissed that fan wanting a high five...REJECTION!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So using WWE logic couldnt WWE just vacate the tag team titles too like he did the WWE title? LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Great match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Did HHH shove Goldust out of the ring?

Great match to end a garbage show besides DB/ADR.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

New champs? Cool I guess. bama


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

PPV quality match on Raw.

THANK YOU WWE. DO THIS MORE PLEASE AND THANK YOU.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I bet hhh will strip the titles from them.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLYS SHIT!!! ONE OF THE BETTER TAG MATCHES ON RAW THIS YEAR!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate wrestling sometimes. How can someone who is fired do that, no security and no cops. I guess i'm a huge Shield fan disappointed at their loss :bron3


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Well shit. 

The Rhodes are tag team champs, and The Shield are no longer tag team champs. Thats pretty win-win in my book. Now The Shield can move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

That guy tried to give him a high five lol.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So HHH once again shows his ineptitude by making Rhodes v Shield for the titles.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Goldust and Cody win!!!!!!!!!!! Next week the tag titles will be vacated :sly:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


>


My sentiments exactly


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Goldust a tag team champion in 2013. Who would've thought.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That was a fun main event.

:lmao @ the yes chant. :yes


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

A fucking fantastic ending to RAW, that was awesome.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is an absolute tragedy.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Best match of the night.

And Cody has gotten so much better. Take note, Axel.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


>


Hey you on the gif , you know Big Show is going to get you too on Wednesday


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome main event. Good ending. Decent Raw overall.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Everyone thought they'd lose. I had faith in the Rhodes Warriors.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is the future.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

What a bunch of 'meh'


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

So I'm assuming the tag team titles are going vacant next Raw?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

as much as I don't care for Big Show, but what an awesome fucking ending !!!

Cody Rhodes = awesome


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, nobody saw that coming...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that match was unreal, it's a shame though cuz big show whiffed the fuck out of the k.o on reigns.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Flash back to Raw 2003


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

trips vs show for the aftershow match?  tearin dat tie off business time 

you could tell how gassed goldust was and he still delivered thats a veteran


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

great ending to a shit show
Shield/Show/HHH carrying this fuckfest


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Triple H shoving Cody and Goldust out the ring :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

unDASHING said:


>


lol hahahaha he shoulda done this tonight!!! :clap:clap:


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Marks for X-Men*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this iscrazy.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome main event tonight. Cody Rhodes and Goldust the tag team champs. :mark:


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Best match of the night.
> 
> And Cody has gotten so much better. Take note, Axel.


Took 5 years. How about some patience with Axel?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Did HHH shove Goldust out of the ring?
> 
> Great match to end a garbage show besides DB/ADR.


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who saw that. :lmao


----------



## Holland87 (Jan 22, 2006)

King: "What a night!"

NO! NO! NO!
Fantastic match to end the show, but the rest of it was horrendous!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome match. Much better than the Battleground one imo. ****. Only thing I would've done differently was have had the K.O Punch lead into cross-rhodes. Been a long time since the tag titles felt this important.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Best match of the night.
> 
> And Cody has gotten so much better. Take note, Axel.


Do not dare compare Cody to Axel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LVblizzard said:


> That match saved an otherwise boring Raw. Definitely one of the best TV matches of the year.


yeah its just too bad that was not the PPV match.

would have been a great ending to a PPV match.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Great show, I love WWE. 3 hours seem to go by in 30 minutes.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who gives a shit if you saw it coming? It was still a great ending


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So how did that big bastard even get into the building?
How does someone that is fired hop over the barricade and security give no fucks?
20 people and Johnny Ace had to hold down desperate fuck Matt Hardy. :lmao
I can't. :lmao


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

once again the man event makes people forget about the 2 hours and 40 minutes of crap that came before it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> I hate wrestling sometimes. How can someone who is fired do that, no security and no cops. I guess i'm a huge Shield fan disappointed at their loss :bron3


Well to be fair if I'm a security guard with an obnoxious boss why the hell am I getting in the way of The Big Show? I deal with drunks, not 500 lb. monsters.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That ME was a nice fun ass watch. The Shield era is over, sadly, but damn, did a strong face tag ever capture those titles instead of a weak one.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That was fun. Goldust looked good in the ring, better than I expected tonight.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Shit RAW outside of Punk and Rhodes Bros vs The Shield.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Goldust still killin it in the ring. Would have marked hard for a shattered dreams or final cut.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Blueforce7 said:


> This is an absolute tragedy.


settle down. Shield has had more belts in almost 1 year than any faction since Evolution.


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha. That dude in the blue jersey totally got ignored by Big Show!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wow, nobody saw that coming...


I didn't see it coming.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome main event.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Con27 said:


> Triple H shoving Cody and Goldust out the ring :lmao



I saw that. I was like LMAO WTH is wrong with HHH.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

they tried


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

x78 said:


> Big Show to 100% cost The Shield the titles tonight. In fact I'll be absolutely shocked if this doesn't happen.


Tell me who didn't see that coming, seriously. Fuck Big Show's stupid fat ass.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> once again the man event makes people forget about the 2 hours and 40 minutes of crap that came before it.


The Shield match formula is always good


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So how did that big bastard even get into the building?
> How does someone that is fired hop over the barricade and security give no fucks?
> 20 people and Johnny Ace had to hold down desperate fuck Matt Hardy. :lmao
> I can't. :lmao




Maybe he knocked them all da fuck out


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Took 5 years. How about some patience with Axel?



I still remember his Michael McGillicutty gimmick & he was bland even back then.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice ending to Raw. I like how the tag team titles main evented the show.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> I hate wrestling sometimes. How can someone who is fired do that, no security and no cops. I guess i'm a huge Shield fan disappointed at their loss :bron3


The shield can't be champs forever. In any case the shield made the titles something worth while to go for. I was surprised at Cody's win, but I'm not too disappointed. I'm sure this won't be the only time the shield will hold those titles.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CODY DESERVES TO BE IN THE MIX FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP AFTER THIS TAG TITLE RUN.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

My reaction to what's transpired here tonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol promo for Monday night football said "two teams desperate for a win compete". I think wwe will be fine next week.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH ruining moments and shoving Goldust out the ring, though...










He rains on people's parades without even trying.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

When was the last time the Tag Team belts changed hands on a main event of RAW ?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shield vs. Rhodeses and Big Show, Hell in a Cell Match: If Shield wins Reigns and Rollins get the tag team titles back, if Shield loses Big Show gets the US Title.

No wait, that's too crazy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> Great show, I love WWE. 3 hours seem to go by in 30 minutes.


I think you mean 3 hour raws only have 30 minutes of stuff to watch the other 2 and half is crap


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Believe in the Shield...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Why does it feel like Big Show is the face of the company right now :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I am not wrong often, but sometimes I am glad when I am.
And might I say we think we get a lot of ads in WWE, holy crap MNF has twice as many! no wonder I quit watching it, well, that and the usually terrible match ups in the last few years


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good match. As much as I love Rollins, I'm happy for Cody and Dustin. Gotta be cool for two brothers to be tag team champs.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now thats how you end raw


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Stad said:


> CODY DESERVES TO BE IN THE MIX FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP AFTER THIS TAG TITLE RUN.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The titles won't be vacated, it was a No-DQ match.

but if they were, vacant would be WWE champ & Tag Team champ holding BOTH belts.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ungratefulness said:


> Great show, I love WWE. *3 hours seem to go by in 30 minutes*.


That's because you fell asleep during the Los Matadores tag match and woke up just before the main event.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Who would've thought that in 2013, not only would Goldust be still wrestling, but that he's also a Tag Team Champion? Wow.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So how did that big bastard even get into the building?
> How does someone that is fired hop over the barricade and security give no fucks?
> 20 people and Johnny Ace had to hold down desperate fuck Matt Hardy. :lmao
> I can't. :lmao


To be fair, I doubt they would try and stop a 7 ft 500 pound giant that would knock them the fuck out.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

great ending to an otherwise rubbish RAW


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Shitty show, great ending, as usual.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the result of good booking.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The new large and in charge preteen Shield fans must be losing their shit right now and eating all their feels.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Took 5 years. How about some patience with Axel?


You mean 34 year old Curtis Axel?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I could get used to Cody Rhodes' theme ending RAW


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So how did that big bastard even get into the building?
> How does someone that is fired hop over the barricade and security give no fucks?
> 20 people and Johnny Ace had to hold down desperate fuck Matt Hardy. :lmao
> I can't. :lmao


He proved Stephanie wrong and got a job at the arena concession stands. :
He has security in his back pocket because he hooks them up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

This definitely leads to Cody turning on Goldust by survivor series or the rumble.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody has been great for the past 2 years. Axel been around for 4 years. Still sucks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one who saw that. :lmao


Best part was Goldust was already getting out of the ring, but apparently HHH needed that 2 extra seconds. Just a "Damn, really?" moment.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Good mainevent to a lackluster show.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Took 5 years. How about some patience with Axel?


Cody was always talented though, especially in the ring, Axel wouldn't even dream of being half as good as him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody has been great for the past 2 years. Axel been around for 4 years. Still sucks.


This. Cody is not even remotely comparable on the mic or in level of charisma to Axel. He's also better in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Goldust can still go and I can appreciate Cody's push but...I do wish it were the Usos that got the titles before them.


----------



## Death132 (Oct 3, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Best part was Goldust was already getting out of the ring, but apparently HHH needed that 2 extra seconds. Just a "Damn, really?" moment.


Some people take things way to seriously. He's an angry heel dictator who's best muscle just lost their titles. It fit the moment and character


----------



## Shieldsy (Oct 15, 2013)

I've seen a whole lot worse.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> When was the last time the Tag Team belts changed hands on a main event of RAW ?


I actually don't remember.. maybe in the days of Legion of Doom?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So about 'dem Uso's...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> This definitely leads to Cody turning on Goldust by survivor series or the rumble.


No, it should be the other way around, Cody is in a hot streak right now & he just turned babyface, besides he's the one with the future ahead of him & Goldy should put him over.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> This definitely leads to Cody turning on Goldust by survivor series or the rumble.


I see Goldust turning on Cody instead. Face Cody is less stale than heel Cody, and seemingly, they want to push him, right now.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Cody was always talented though, especially in the ring, Axel wouldn't even dream of being half as good as him.


This. Anytime Rhodes was given a chance to shine he did, can't say the same about Axel.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, if anything, at least we can say the tag titles are pretty relevant again at last.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH should vacate the titles, and that should lead to Vince coming back to confront HHH for stripping wrestlers he does not like of titles. That could set up a Vince vs HHH team matches at WM and then further go on to set up a match of HHH vs Vince at WM.

I could also see HHH rehiring big show to set up a match at HIAC which thebig show should win but I can see HHH booking himself over big show


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The new large and in charge preteen Shield fans must be losing their shit right now and eating all their feels.


I'm losing my shit because of all people, the guy who cost them the title and got the rub was fucking Big Show. A 6 month reign and it was ended by Big Show. Not some up-and-comer who needed the rub, not someone who can use this as a springboard to a strong rivalry, but fucking Big Show. The 41-year old one-trick pony, crybaby, momentum killer Big Show fpalm

I guess he needed to make up for pretty much destroying Cody Rhodes' career in 2012.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think you mean 3 hour raws only have 30 minutes of stuff to watch the other 2 and half is crap


Hipster.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I actually don't remember.. maybe in the days of Legion of Doom?


Power Trip vs Jericho and Benoit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still rolling at HHH shoving him out the ring. :lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great opening promo from Orton. 

Great mainevent, really fun to watch.

Pretty much everything else in the middle was 'meh' or shitty.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck I wish I saw the Triple H shove(l) on Goldust now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DarkSide256 said:


> Power Trip vs Jericho and *Benoit*.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



:vince4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Hipster.


How does that make me a hispster? Besides the main event and the DB stuff, what else was good on raw?

NOTHING


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Cody was always talented though, especially in the ring, Axel wouldn't even dream of being half as good as him.


Axel is good in the ring tho.


Anyway, Cody has always been good. Been saying it since his Legacy days. Him, Orton, and Dibiase are three of WWE's best all around talents. To bad Dibiase didn't get a fair chance to show it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DarkSide256 said:


> Power Trip vs Jericho and Benoit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If that's actually the case then that is a big compliment to Cody Rhodes, Goldust & The Shield to be able to main event for the Tag Titles. It was anyway but no doubt this has done a lot for the stock of the WWE Tag Team Championships.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

x78 said:


> I'm losing my shit because of all people, the guy who cost them the title and got the rub was fucking Big Show. A 6 month reign and it was ended by Big Show. Not some up-and-comer who needed the rub, not someone who can use this as a springboard to a strong rivalry, but fucking Big Show. The 41-year old one-trick pony, crybaby, momentum killer Big Show fpalm
> 
> I guess he needed to make up for pretty much destroying Cody Rhodes' career in 2012.


Punks 400 something day wwe title reign ended by a hardly part timer who certainly didn't need a rub and certainly didn't deserve the title. Bad booking happens. More often than not these days unfortunately. But it's surreal to see Goldust with a title in 2013 so I'm happy. Shield will be find


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Great opening promo from Orton.
> 
> Great mainevent, really fun to watch.
> 
> Pretty much everything else in the middle was 'meh' or shitty.


& The Rapex Predator segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

x78 said:


> I'm losing my shit because of all people, the guy who cost them the title and got the rub was fucking Big Show. A 6 month reign and it was ended by Big Show. Not some up-and-comer who needed the rub, not someone who can use this as a springboard to a strong rivalry, but fucking Big Show. The 41-year old one-trick pony, crybaby, momentum killer Big Show fpalm
> 
> I guess he owed Cody after pretty much destroying his career in 2012.


Everything about the story is fine with me, for the most part. The Shield losing their titles was inevitable but yeah, Big Show having such a huge role in this story is what I really have a problem with. 

Bitch has no home or job. His wife's fabulous ass and those curls are shivering out on the street but he's too busy hopping over barricades and not at Unemployment.

It's becoming HHH vs Show...which is just not suppose to be happening in 2013.

But this is HHH's M-O. Hate to say it but it is.


----------



## Death132 (Oct 3, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How does that make me a hispster? Besides the main event and the DB stuff, what else was good on raw?
> 
> NOTHING


Billion Dollar Man is this forums resident troll. Don't take anything he says seriously unless you want to lose brain cells.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The main event was great but my favorite part of the night was Creepy Orton. rton2


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't believe King actually said Tito Ortiz lol. WWE flat out mentions another guy apart of TNAs roster lol.

I don't get how King messes that up. Considering he is a baseball fan(and doesn't sound like he's a MMA fan), how does he forgot who David Ortiz is?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Not the biggest fan of the Yes stuff, but seeing Big Show doing it with all the people in the crowd afterwards was really cool.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Axel is good in the ring tho.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Cody has always been good. Been saying it since his Legacy days. Him, Orton, and Dibiase are three of WWE's best all around talents. To bad Dibiase didn't get a fair chance to show it.


Axel is OK in the ring, but Rhodes is very much better in ring wise, as well as untouchable in comparison in most other categories.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

x78 said:


> I'm losing my shit because of all people, the guy who cost them the title and got the rub was fucking Big Show. A 6 month reign and it was ended by Big Show. Not some up-and-comer who needed the rub, not someone who can use this as a springboard to a strong rivalry, but fucking Big Show. The 41-year old one-trick pony, crybaby, momentum killer Big Show fpalm
> 
> I guess he needed to make up for pretty much destroying Cody Rhodes' career in 2012.


Would've been better with Bryan screwing the Shield eh? 

I've enjoyed the storyline but wish they'd stop making Bryan look like a geek. Thankfully they seem to be changing it up, just a shame their way of doing that is to introduce the Bellas and move the spotlight to Big Show. Maybe they'll go back later and this is just a filler feud, and hey I could see that happening... but excuse me for not having much faith in the writers at the moment. 

Pretty meh show. Main event was fantastic and the Hunter/Steph stuff was great. Everything else was pretty forgettable.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How does that make me a hispster? Besides the main event and the DB stuff, what else was good on raw?
> 
> NOTHING


Whatever you say.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Nice ending to Raw. I like how the tag team titles main evented the show.


Me, too.

But due to the fact that MA BOYZ lost, I am kinda've hesitating on praising it. :lol #Fuming


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I'm still rolling at HHH shoving him out the ring. :lmao


He was thinking him getting in the ring quicly as possible ripping off his tie is what's best for businees. Da fuck with Cody & Goldy winning the titles.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> & The Rapex Predator segment.


It made for some good jokes, but the Bellas acting was garbage, and I didn't like how it ruined the match, would have been nice for it to happen just after the match.

Oh well, I would put it in the "meh" category myself.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

What's so bad about Big Show coming out to even the odds and help the Rhodes win? The missed kick into KO punch spot was more about protecting Reigns than making Big Show look strong.

What bothered me was HHH immediately running out and ruining the celebration, only to do absolutely nothing.

Besides, Cody and Goldust already beat the Shield clean at Battleground. This was basically a handicap match.


----------



## Showoff 2.0 (Aug 2, 2013)

what a great main event


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Would've been better with Bryan screwing the Shield eh?
> 
> I've enjoyed the storyline but wish they'd stop making Bryan look like a geek. Thankfully they seem to be changing it up, just a shame their way of doing that is to introduce the Bellas and move the spotlight to Big Show. Maybe they'll go back later and this is just a filler feud, and hey I could see that happening... but excuse me for not having much faith in the writers at the moment.
> 
> Pretty meh show. Main event was fantastic and the Hunter/Steph stuff was great. Everything else was pretty forgettable.


It would have been better with anyone, literally anyone but Big Show. Santino or Miz or Darren Young, anyone would have been better than Big Show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Death132 said:


> Billion Dollar Man is this forums resident troll. Don't take anything he says seriously unless you want to lose brain cells.


Yes I can see that after reading his last few posts.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Stop it with the hashtags. This is not Twitter. I get enough of that shit on Facebook.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Axel is OK in the ring, but Rhodes is very much better in ring wise, as well as untouchable in comparison in most other categories.


Axel is GOOD in the ring. So is Cody. Why put one man down to build up the other?

And like I said, I think Cody is one of the best all around talents in the WWE. Been saying since it Legacy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> If that's actually the case then that is a big compliment to Cody Rhodes, Goldust & The Shield to be able to main event for the Tag Titles. It was anyway but no doubt this has done a lot for the stock of the WWE Tag Team Championships.


To raise the stock of a title you have to continually improve and showcase it, this was great but they said the same thing when the Shield won them and for the most part the division's been the same. 



> I'm still rolling at HHH shoving him out the ring. :lmao


It was completely unnecessary and fantastic. All he was going to do is stand in the ring but he had to do it NOW GODDAMIT NOW!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bacardimayne said:


> What's so bad about Big Show coming out to even the odds and help the Rhodes win? The missed kick into KO punch spot was more about protecting Reigns than making Big Show look strong.
> 
> What bothered me was HHH immediately running out and ruining the celebration, only to do absolutely nothing.
> 
> Besides, Cody and Goldust already beat the Shield clean at Battleground. This was basically a handicap match.


Yeah if he was going to come out, he should have stripped them of the titles and vacated it OR He should have let them celebrate then he should have just stayed at the top of the ramp yelling, then ending the show.

The big show and HHH should not even be the focus, its taking the focus off the WWE title which is stupid.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

dxbender said:


> I can't believe King actually said Tito Ortiz lol. WWE flat out mentions another guy apart of TNAs roster lol.
> 
> I don't get how King messes that up. Considering he is a baseball fan(and doesn't sound like he's a MMA fan), how does he forgot who David Ortiz is?


Well, actually Rampage and Ortiz are gone already, the MMA group changed their mind and yanked them or something :lol
At least that's what I thought I read, been a little while since I saw it!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Goldust can still go and I can appreciate Cody's push but...I do wish it were the Usos that got the titles before them.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Death132 said:


> Billion Dollar Man is this forums resident troll. Don't take anything he says seriously unless you want to lose brain cells.


Sure I am.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Goldust can still go and I can appreciate Cody's push but...I do wish it were the Usos that got the titles before them.


Thing is, nobody would give a fuck and it would make Shield look weak.

I do like The Uso's and hope they get a reign eventually, but no way should they go over The Shield.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just about to turn off my tv too but glad I didn't, awesome match. I've been indifferent to Cody before tonight but I think that match might have made me a fan. 

Also to whoever was asking: I believe the last time the tag titles changed hands during the main event of Raw was Jericho/Benoit vs The Power Trip. If true then its been about 12 years.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i wish king fucked off.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

x78 said:


> It would have been better with anyone, literally anyone but Big Show. Santino or Miz or Darren Young, anyone would have been better than Big Show.


yeah, it's such a shame they're making the show revolve around him, and even though I loved the ending it should've been someone else

I mean Cena is away, they should use all the tools they can to build new stars not waste it on veterans that are overused and have no direction left

it's a shame, had it been used on a young guy he would've gotten over huge 

but for what it's worth the pop was amazing


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah if he was going to come out, he should have stripped them of the titles and vacated it OR He should have let them celebrate then he should have just stayed at the top of the ramp yelling, then ending the show.
> 
> The big show and HHH should not even be the focus, its taking the focus off the WWE title which is stupid.


My thoughts exactly. They should've gotten to celebrate with Dusty and everything, not been nonchalantly shoved out of the ring by fucking Triple H.

I'm not bothered by the tag titles and Show/HHH feud main-eventing Raw. It's nice to see other things get the spotlight once in a while, makes them more prestigious. Remember when the IC used to get the odd Raw main-event slot? Imagine that now! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dash24 said:


> I was just about to turn off my tv too but glad I didn't, awesome match. I've been indifferent to Cody before tonight but I think that match might have made me a fan.
> 
> Also to whoever was asking: I believe the last time the tag titles changed hands during the main event of Raw was Jericho/Benoit vs The Power Trip. If true then its been about 12 years.


So actually it was longer than that since the WWE just pretends Beniot was never apart of the WWE and that his matches never took place LOL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Axel is GOOD in the ring. So is Cody. Why put one man down to build up the other?
> 
> And like I said, I think Cody is one of the best all around talents in the WWE. Been saying since it Legacy.


I am not putting one man down to build up another. Axel is legitimately worse than Cody in the ring. He doesn't have as large a range of types of moves he can perform, unlike Cody, who can adapt to many in ring styles.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't recall how long ago the copper titles were introduced but I would LOVE for Cody and Goldust to introduce new titles or bring back the old ones (like how the classic IC was brought back). I'd rather the classic tags make a return though


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

having santino or miz do it makes no sense at all. morons.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I am not putting one man down to build up another. Axel is legitimately worse than Cody in the ring. He doesn't have as large a range of types of moves he can perform, unlike Cody, who can adapt to many in ring styles.


I'm not saying he is better than Cody. I'm saying he's good in the ring. And besides, Axel hasn't really had the chance to show his abilities yet. Give it time, then all the IWC bandwagoners will love him like they all of a sudden do Cody right now.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I skipped everything but the main event watching the St Louis/LA game, so as far as I'm concerned Raw was AMAZING tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GOD said:


> having santino or miz do it makes no sense at all. morons.


How, Miz was apart of this storyline, they could have very well went that route.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bacardimayne said:


> My thoughts exactly. They should've gotten to celebrate with Dusty and everything, not been nonchalantly shoved out of the ring by fucking Triple H.
> 
> I'm not bothered by the tag titles and Show/HHH feud main-eventing Raw. It's nice to see other things get the spotlight once in a while, makes them more prestigious. Remember when the IC used to get the odd Raw main-event slot? Imagine that now! :lol


I am fine with the tag titles being the main event. What I meant was its BS HHH his putting his feud with big show over the Orton vs Daniel Bryan feud.

It went from being about DB vs HHH, then to HHH vs big show, which makes no sense.

Like I said in an earlier post. IMO the way the storyline should have gone down was last PPV HHH should have costed DB the title, thus setting up DB vs HHH at HIAC.

That way the stip could be if DB beats HHH he gets another title shot at survivor series but if DB loses he never gets another WWE title shot again.

Then of course DB would go over HHH/Orton setting up the match with Orton at survivor series inwhich DB would have finally won.

Since Orton would need a title defense at HIAC it could have been against the big show where Orton would just go over.

But instead of something like that, we get this stupid Big Show is poor storyline and they make it Big show vs HHH which makes no sense.

It should still be HHH vs DB because HHH doesnt think DB is best for business.

Its terrible for business that HHH has the WWE title now vacant for two months while the main storyline is HHH vs teh big show.
Two people that had their time ten years ago.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I'm not saying he is better than Cody. I'm saying he's good in the ring. And besides, Axel hasn't really had the chance to show his abilities yet. Give it time, then all the IWC bandwagoners will love him like they all of a sudden do Cody right now.


Curtis Axel is 6 years older than Cody. He's also older than Daniel Bryan, Ryback, Randy Orton and Miz to name but a few. He's going to drop the IC title, be cut as a Paul Heyman guy, go back to jobbing on Superstars and then disappear from TV completely and join the likes of Curt Hawkins and JTG within a year. The guy is legitimately awful and has no place on the main roster.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dash24 said:


> Also to whoever was asking: I believe the last time the tag titles changed hands during the main event of Raw was Jericho/Benoit vs The Power Trip. If true then its been about 12 years.


Not even the last time Benoit became tag champion on Raw. He also won the titles in the main event with Edge from Ric Flair and Batista on the 19/4/2004 episode of Raw. Pretty sure there's been more tag title wins since then.

Just thinking about it, HBK and Cena beat Rated RKO in the main event of 31/1/2007.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE really need to reassess their firing policy.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am fine with the tag titles being the main event. What I meant was its BS HHH his putting his feud with big show over the Orton vs Daniel Bryan feud.
> 
> It went from being about DB vs HHH, then to HHH vs big show, which makes no sense.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I agree with all of that, but I'm not gonna complain just yet, as I feel they might be planning Bryan-HHH for WrestleMania, and if Bryan goes over, that'd be magnificent. God save this forum if he loses though.

Plus, it'll make Bryan look even better if HHH destroys Big Show and then loses to Bryan.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

x78 said:


> Curtis Axel is 6 years older than Cody. He's also older than Bryan, Orton, Ryback, Miz and Ziggler to name a few. He's going to drop the IC title, be cut as a Paul Heyman guy, *go back to jobbing on Superstars and then disappear from TV completely within a year.* The guy is legitimately awful and has no place on the main roster.


So? so is Tyson Kidd. Your point?

Doesn't take his talent away. 

You say he's awful, I say otherwise, Period.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So? so is Tyson Kidd. Your point?
> 
> Doesn't take his talent away.
> 
> You say he's awful, I say otherwise, Period.


Tyson Kidd fucking sucks too.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dash24 said:


> I was just about to turn off my tv too but glad I didn't, awesome match. I've been indifferent to Cody before tonight but I think that match might have made me a fan.
> 
> Also to whoever was asking: *I believe the last time the tag titles changed hands during the main event of Raw was Jericho vs The Power Trip. If true then its been about 12 years.*


How do you win the tag titles with no partner, though?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

x78 said:


> Tyson Kidd fucking sucks too.


And let me guess, Ambrose is the GOAT, right?:lmao:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> How do you win the tag titles with no partner, though?


----------



## Death132 (Oct 3, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I am not putting one man down to build up another. Axel is legitimately worse than Cody in the ring. He doesn't have as large a range of types of moves he can perform, unlike Cody, who can adapt to many in ring styles.


Words from a blind fanboy. Never EVER fucking judge a wrestlers ability purely based on their WWE performances. That shows how naive and clueless you must be. What you see on TV or at a WWE PPV is not even close to what they are fully capable of. And this is coming from someone who doesn't care for Axel. 

Years ago people were speaking of Cody the exact same way they are now of Axel.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody has been great for the past 2 years. Axel been around for 4 years. Still sucks.



Yep, pretty much what I said. It's not like he hasn't been given any real chances.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show gets to be the one who gets to knock out HHH. Now Show gets to be the guy who costs Shield the titles. No thanks, I'm not in the mood for a 41 year old fat ass that cant even connect on the punch to ko Reigns. I fear they will give him a title run now. A match with HHH would also be horrid. Maybe he can beat Taker at Mania too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> How, Miz was apart of this storyline, they could have very well went that route.


the miz? id rather continue seeing big show in that case.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Death132 said:


> Words from a blind fanboy. Never EVER fucking judge a wrestlers ability purely based on their WWE performances. That shows how naive and clueless you must be. What you see on TV or at a WWE PPV is not even close to what they are fully capable of. And this is coming from someone who doesn't care for Axel.
> 
> *Years ago people were speaking of Cody the exact same way they are now of Axel.*


Exactly.:clap


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Even though I prefer Daniel Bryan to be the babyface against the GOAT heel,I can't deny HHH vs Big Show not to be entertaining


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GOD said:


> the miz? id rather continue seeing big show in that case.


I'd take Miz over Big Show any day of the week, and twice on Sunday's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya know you should've ran out and attacked the Shield instead of Big Show? Dusty Rhodes. Imagine the pop he would've gotten if he came down and started dropping elbows on the Shield. Shit would've been epic. :lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> And let me guess, Ambrose is the GOAT, right?:lmao:lmao


Ambrose is infinitely better than both Tyson Kidd and Axel, yes. There isn't even a comparison. I don't watch wrestling to see how crisply men in trunks can execute fictional moves.


----------



## Death132 (Oct 3, 2013)

x78 said:


> Ambrose is infinitely better than both Tyson Kidd and Axel, yes. There isn't even a comparison. I don't watch wrestling to see how crisply men in trunks can execute fictional moves.


So you watch wrestling for the soap opera storytelling? No matter what the WRESTLING will always be why I watch WRESTLING. Otherwise I'd be watching HBO.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

x78 said:


> Ambrose is infinitely better than both Tyson Kidd and Axel, yes. There isn't even a comparison. I don't watch wrestling to see how crisply men in trunks can execute fictional moves.


:lmao:lmao

You're talking to the wrong person.

Just because I acknowledge someone's talent in ring, doesn't mean I'm a workrate mark.

I'm a fan of Miz, that's all that need be said.

P.S., Ambrose has been the least impressive Shield member. Fact.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Exactly.:clap



Difference is Cody actually improved. I'm not even some massive fan of his, but he has something to show for it. I don't get why some people are acting like Axel just came onto the scene. All that has changed is his name.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


>


I only see the old tag title belts floating in the air, so what's your point?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> You're talking to the wrong person.
> 
> ...












Everything you said beyond that point is invalid.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Exactly.:clap


Cody was in his early-to-mid 20's when people were saying that about him, he was clearly called up too soon and wasn't ready. Axel is 34 years old, he isn't going to improve, he's in his prime now. In fact, he may be a year or two past his prime.

Cody is miles better than Axel and he's about 6 years younger, and 6 years difference is a fuck load of time in wrestling.

Anyway, as for the show, other than the main event and Punk's overness, it sucked. No Sandow was so underwhelming.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I only see the old tag title belts floating in the air, so what's your point?


Blank him out and chalk another one up for Vacant. Could you imagine the promos? "I'm the Tag-Team Champions."


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Difference is Cody actually improved. I'm not even some massive fan of his, but he has something to show for it. I don't get why some people are acting like Axel just came onto the scene. All that has changed is his name.


For starters, they stuck with Cody on the main roster through thick and thin. Axel was took off TV. Cody has been able to improve by working with the best of the best on the main roster, Axel hasn't. Cody has had time to perfect his WWE match style Ringwork, Axel hasn't. I can go on and on.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well the show's been better than the last couple of weeks. What I do like is the fact that the matches that are going to take place inside HIAC actually somewhat have a reason for taking place there and not because it is October.

Also what happened with Rhodes? Was he holding back or something? Now I'm seeing what some of the rest of you saw in him .


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> You're talking to the wrong person.
> 
> ...


Maybe so. I've been a fan of all three guys since long before they were The Shield, and Ambrose is the best of the three. He will go down as one of the greatest of all time. The other two are also great and will also be world champions. I'm not sure what that has to do with charisma vacuums like Axel and Tyson Kidd.

You're right that there's always a chance that bland guys will develop a personality, there are plenty of examples of this and most of the top stars in history started off as bland, generic guys. However I don't think this is likely for Axel considering that 1. He's 34 years old, 2. He's already been on the main roster for 3 years and 3. He's shown absolutely no positive traits whatsoever apart from being a relatively competent if dull ring worker. The guy's lack of charisma is almost comical, it's not a stretch to suggest that he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Cody was in his early-to-mid 20's when people were saying that about him, he was clearly called up too soon and wasn't ready. Axel is 34 years old, he isn't going to improve, he's in his prime now. In fact, he may be a year or two past his prime.
> 
> Cody is miles better than Axel and he's about 6 years younger, and 6 years difference is a fuck load of time in wrestling.
> 
> Anyway, as for the show, other than the main event and Punk's overness, it sucked. No Sandow was so underwhelming.


Why do people keep acting like I said Axel>>>Rhodes?

All I said was Axel is good in the ring. That's all.

How did this turn into Cody VS Axel?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

x78 said:


> Maybe so. I've been a fan of all three guys since long before they were The Shield, and Ambrose is the best of the three. He will go down as one of the greatest of all time. The other two are also great and will also be world champions. I'm not sure what that has to do with charisma vacuums like Axel and Tyson Kidd.
> 
> You're right that there's always a chance that bland guys will develop a personality, there are plenty of examples of this and most of the top stars in history started off as bland, generic guys. However I don't think this is likely for Axel considering that 1. He's 34 years old, 2. He's already been on the main roster for 3 years and 3. He's shown absolutely no positive traits whatsoever apart from being a relatively competent if dull ring worker. The guy's lack of charisma is almost comical, it's not a stretch to suggest that he isn't going anywhere.


I'm not even saying Axel is gonna be a main eventer or anything of the sort. I'm simply saying he is good in the ring. As far as I'm concerned, he should be a midcarder. The difference between me and most of the IWC is, I don't think there is anything wrong with that. That's why thing suck so bad now, That's why the undercard sucks, that mentality.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Everything you said beyond that point is invalid.


Sorry I don't jump on and off bandwagons like the rest of the IWC.:sad:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I'm not even saying Axel is gonna be a main eventer or anything of the sort. I'm simply saying he is good in the ring. As far as I'm concerned, he should be a midcarder. The difference between me and most of the IWC is, I don't think there is anything wrong with that. That's why thing suck so bad now, That's why the undercard sucks, that mentality.


I disagree, I don't even think he should be on TV doing anything other than jobbing. Midcarders for life are fine, but they should be entertaining or contribute to the product in some way. Axel doesn't contribute, he's just a serious guy in trunks being artificially elevated into a position he shouldn't be in. He's painfully out of his depth as IC champion. There are possible uses for him, I'd give him a gimmick where he tries to recreate his father's 'perfect' stunts but messes up, call him 'Mr Imperfect' or something and play up his lack of charisma, that could be quite entertaining. As it is right now though, he could literally be taken off TV tomorrow and I don't think anyone would notice. There's no excuse for bland, uncharismatic guys on the main roster.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Sorry I don't jump on and off bandwagons like the rest of the IWC.:sad:


It's not about bandwagoning, the Miz is terrible. He botches the figure 4 more often than he gets it right and he's sloppy in the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's not about bandwagoning, the Miz is terrible. He botches the figure 4 more often than he gets it right and he's sloppy in the ring.


Wouldn't be surprised if Miz is trying to botch the figure 4 more times than Flair's ever bleeded in his career.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's not about bandwagoning, the Miz is terrible. *He botches the figure 4 more often than he gets it right and he's sloppy in the ring.*


Hope you're not a fan of Punk then.

Like I said, I'm not a workrate mark. Don't really care if he's not great in the ring. He's entertaining on the mic IMO and that's what matters to me.

Very rarely does a person wow me with their ringwork to make me a fan( Benoit, Bryan), so that's no biggy.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

only two complaints...Bryan got beat down twice during the show? really? twice? And Big Show stealing his chant at the end...you can't come up with your own shit....people use it to mock him during their matches with him and Big Show steals it to get cheered...you keep stealing his thunder people!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So... same shit different week?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

markedfordeath said:


> only two complaints...Bryan got beat down twice during the show? really? twice? And Big Show stealing his chant at the end...you can't come up with your own shit....people use it to mock him during their matches with him and Big Show steals it to get cheered...you keep stealing his thunder people!


So Daniel Bryan must always get the upperhand every night? A beatdown from behind doesn't signal the end of his main event status. Also Big Show didn't start the yes chants on his own. The crowd started it, and he chanted along with the crowd.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What a great main-event. Good lord, that was amazing. I was marking out all over the place. Reigns still looks like a beast when he loses.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> only two complaints...Bryan got beat down twice during the show? really? twice? And Big Show stealing his chant at the end...you can't come up with your own shit....people use it to mock him during their matches with him and Big Show steals it to get cheered...you keep stealing his thunder people!


As I said, those chants are never going away.

And so what if Bryan got beaten down twice. Orton got beaten down twice last week, I didn't hear you complaining then.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Death132 said:


> So you watch wrestling for the soap opera storytelling? No matter what the WRESTLING will always be why I watch WRESTLING. Otherwise I'd be watching HBO.


So then why do you watch WWE, where soap opera storytelling is the main focus?

Saying you watch wrestling in North America for wrestling is like saying you eat Raisin Bran for the raisins. Its a minute part of what's going on, so why bother with it at all? If you want raisins, eat raisins and skip the bran. If you want wrestling, skip WWE and watch NJPW or something. 

Its completely foolish for you to criticize others about watching for the soap opera storytelling when the product hasn't been about actual wrestling for about 30 years. If anything, you're the foolish one for wasting your time watching WWE when all you want is wrestling.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i was pleased with the show....I felt it was pretty good. Too bad they wasted HBK for the opening segment though, nobody really watches the opening segment due to the game being on..but maybe he had to go someplace...and they teased that he'd favor Bryan in the match, but we all know he'll untentionally screw him somehow. maybe go for the superkick to Orton and Orton falls on Bryan and he has to call the pin or something.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Hope you're not a fan of Punk then.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not a workrate mark. Don't really care if he's not great in the ring. *He's entertaining on the mic IMO and that's what matters to me.*
> 
> Very rarely does a person wow me with their ringwork to make me a fan( Benoit, Bryan), so that's no biggy.


Hope you're not a fan of Orton then.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd rather watch Big Show knock out the entire roster than watch Miz in a prominent role in the main event.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

great crowd tonight - definitely one of the best this year


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Hope you're not a fan of Punk then.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not a workrate mark. Don't really care if he's not great in the ring. He's entertaining on the mic IMO and that's what matters to me.
> 
> Very rarely does a person wow me with their ringwork to make me a fan( Benoit, Bryan), so that's no biggy.


Which is why the absolute best mic worker of the last 10 years is your most loathed wrestler. :argh:


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> You're talking to the wrong person.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Ambrose is so generic. Reigns had always been the real star of the 3.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

x78 said:


> I'd give him a gimmick where he tries to recreate his father's 'perfect' stunts but messes up, call him 'Mr Imperfect' or something and play up his lack of charisma



Ha. It could backfire though. If they went with an angle like that, I could see people whining about how he's ruining his father's legacy by making a mockery of it. Ugh.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Nice opening promo from HBK and Orton. HBK made it look like he is siding with Daniel Bryan. 

-The Real Americans beating Tons of Funk. Cesaro continues to show us how strong he is. The fans even chanted "We the People" as well. This team is going over and I don't know if that's a good thing if fans start cheering for them.

-Tamina and Brie Bella had a lengthy match. Nice dropkick from Brie. But even better to see Tamina and AJ beat her down after the match. Enjoying this AJ/Taminka tandem as it's very similar to HBK and Diesel.

-Good long match between Del Rio and Bryan. I knew these two were gonna get a lot of time. Didn't know who was going to take the loss so the ending made sense to happen. 

-Awesome main event Tag Team Title match. We finally have new champs and it was a joy to see Cody and Goldust hold up the belts. Roman Reigns still looked like a beast losing.
*
"DISLIKES"*
-Figured Randy Orton was going over The Miz. 

-Fandango beating Santino. Who is going to job to Fandango next week? 

-Same about Los Matadores. How many times are 3MB going to job to them?

-Please end this Punk/Heyman, Axel, and Ryback feud soon. I think I am getting tired of it now.

Decent show due to the ADR/Bryan match and the tag team main event.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which is why the absolute best mic worker of the last 10 years is your most loathed wrestler. :argh:


Don't think he even mentioned HBK in any of his posts.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

2cents said:


> Don't think he even mentioned HBK in any of his posts.


HBK is better on the mic then Punk?

:ti


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stad said:


> HBK is better on the mic then Punk?
> 
> :ti


HBK is better than Punk on the mic. Not by a whole lot but better. You should watch some of Shawn's promos against Bret in the '90s. They alone blow away anything Punk has ever done. Yes, including that 4th wall breaking pipebomb farce. Notice how when Punk can't break the 4th wall we get "I'm gonna rip off your face right here in *insert city name*."


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> HBK is better than Punk on the mic. Not by a whole lot but better. You should watch some of Shawn's promos against Bret in the '90s. They alone blow away anything Punk has ever done. Yes, including that 4th wall breaking pipebomb farce. Notice how when Punk can't break the 4th wall we get "I'm gonna rip off your face right here in *insert city name*."


I have before and no he's not.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stad said:


> I have before and no he's not.


Sure he is.

Wait, you're Canadian? This isn't a Shawn screwed Bret thing, is it?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

come on that quote above, that is totally leading to a future Bryan/HHH feud...he didn't have to say that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Punk, better on the mic than HBK?

come on now

but really it's like saying my team's second baseman is better than your team's second baseman because mine hit 100 RBIs last year and yours only hit 95


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

What a main event! its good knowing 4 out of 5 of those guys are future top guys


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *BAWSE!*


This was a great segment and by far highlight of the raw for me. HHH heeling it up was/is always worth Gold!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Cody and Goldust will hold the titles for awhile until one of them turns on the other setting up a match at WM. Maybe it will start when Cody eliminates Goldust from the Royal Rumble or vice versa.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Great show, 9/10 props to the WWE.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man needs to go. Awful poster who doesn't understand the business

Really good main event. Shield need a 3 disc dvd right now


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

10/10 Near Perfect RAW again

Los Matadores are 5-0

Shield losing Tag belts means Ambrose loses US Belt!

About the Bella Twins turning fully face...

I love it and I dislike it....

They are Solid Faces but are Epic Heels....

Methinks when one or both wins the Divas Title soon, they will revert to being heels again! (Remember when Angle beat show for the WWE Title and he reverted to heel)

Stephanie I know wants Neither the Bella Twins OR AJ Lee as Divas Champion, so I expect Tamina to turn on AJ Lee at her behest, I think Stephanie dislikes AJ more than the bellas, so you can see where this is going....

Punk will beat Cryback...AGAIN!

Triple H was staring at Big Show and nothing else, ignoring the fact that the tag belts changed hands, just stared down Big Show as Big Show stared him down!

Im signing that petition, Steph and Trips brought this on themselves...

You cant punish a guy you fired hahahaha!

You gotta think that Vince And/OR the Board of Directors are gonna have to put their foot down on Both Triple H and Stephanie Soon!

Epic RAW!

Congrats to the Rhodes....

Usos are Number 1 contenders and me thinks they take it from the Rhodes....


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

People on here really like to post instead of shutting up and watching the match without thinking about what they're going to nitpick at and post about next. I saw posts saying if it's no DQ then this, if it's no DQ then that

You could look at it from a strategic standpoint and assume Ambrose only wanted to interfere when he thought it was necessary, and thats what he did. Maybe he didn't want to take the risk of getting hurt and being unable to help at more crucial moments, acknowledging the Rhodes are capable of turning things around, also not wasting energy when he knows his team could very well handle Cody and Goldust on their own.

The Shield have been the absolute best trio in tag team wrestling I've seen when it comes to analyzing the genius behind the moves, the psychology, and the genius behind the team work


----------



## Holland87 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thought Raw was complete and utter garbage, tbh.
Main event was fantastic, but the rest of the show was very poor.
Worrying that some people are saying it was a great show, when in reality, only the main event was worth shouting about.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome Raw, with a great main event. And ADR being good as usual, too. Always love Stephanie.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

YEAAAAA RIGHT, HBK BETTER THEN PUNK ON THE STICK fpalmfpalm

Anyways, what a show, I actually enjoyed it from start to finish and seemed like it was all relevant besides Fandango vs Santino and The Tons of Funk vs the Real Americans the whole show had meaning and were all building to storylines.

- It's always good to see HBK around , if only he hit that Sweet Chin on Orton haha.
- Heyman was gold tonight, he just cracks me up in all his acting, it was gold.
- HHH and Steph were brilliant aswell tonight, they really make me hate them and it's the first time in a long long time I've ever had that feeling towards mega heels.
- Hopefully Punk and Heyman will at HIAC, the beat the clock was good it atleast was working towards something constructive and I get the feeling Heyman is gonna ditch Axel soon.
- The Bryan vs Del Rio match was decent, surprised at how much they include Brie into the whole Orton vs Bryan situation.
- That mainevent was absolutely gold, from the match, to Big Show intereing, to Reigns spear and then eventually seeing Cody pin Reigns for the titles was awesome, was a great moment and honestly a top class mainevent and made the titles worthy again, great stuff from all involved.

For me it was 9/10, good to see a top show as it looked like everything was going downhill last week and the HIAC card is looking better also.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> HBK is better than Punk on the mic. Not by a whole lot but better. You should watch some of Shawn's promos against Bret in the '90s. They alone blow away anything Punk has ever done. Yes, including that 4th wall breaking pipebomb farce. Notice how when Punk can't break the 4th wall we get "I'm gonna rip off your face right here in *insert city name*."


Punk is a natural talker has tons of great promos. Michaels promos was never as good. The only great promos he had was with Bret others were just meh/okay/good. Yeah because Rock and Foley didnt mention the city name like almost every time. Punk does that because he's a face only said it few times. Punk promos with Hardy, Raven, Cena, Mysterio, HHH, Rock, Taker and many others are better. HBK only toke advantage of the so called screw job.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk on the mic is better than hbk, anyway raw last night was pretty good and enjoyable. Punk hopefully will beat Ryback and Heyman and feud ends there and he joins the bryan and show vs corporation storyline. Enjoyed the tag team title match for the main event, all involved were fantastic. All in all a great raw with a great crowd.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great Show


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> YEAAAAA RIGHT, HBK BETTER THEN PUNK ON THE STICK fpalmfpalm


Dude you think Punk is better than the Rock on the mic. You're disqualified from this discussion on that premise alone.

Below this is the kind of guy who agrees with you. Brick Tamland incarnate. Be ashamed. Be very ashamed.



Sonnen Says said:


> Punk is a natural talker has tons of great promos. Michaels promos was never as good. The only great promos he had was with Bret others were just meh/okay/good. Yeah because Rock and Foley didnt mention the city name like almost every time. Punk does that because he's a face only said it few times. Punk promos with Hardy, Raven, Cena, Mysterio, HHH, Rock, Taker and many others are better. HBK only toke advantage of the so called screw job.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Dude you think Punk is better than the Rock on the mic. You're disqualified from this discussion on that premise alone.
> 
> Below this is the kind of guy who agrees with you. Brick Tamland incarnate. Be ashamed. Be very ashamed.







This just shows how good Punk is compared to HBK on the mic. You should be ashamed that you think you're a good poster. Every time you post you add those stupid unfunny jokes. You're not cool.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Dude you think Punk is better than the Rock on the mic. You're disqualified from this discussion on that premise alone.
> 
> Below this is the kind of guy who agrees with you. Brick Tamland incarnate. Be ashamed. Be very ashamed.


Dude, show me where I said that, stop making things up to make me look bad, I said Rock was one of the greatest on the mic in the AE, now his a wanker just like you.

So you are disqualified from the discussion also. Good day.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Dude, show me where I said that, stop making things up to make me look bad, I said Rock was one of the greatest on the mic in the AE, now his a wanker just like you.


Didn't you say about a month back that Punk had overtaken Rock on the mic? If I'm mistaking you for someone else I apologize.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Didn't you say about a month back that Punk had overtaken Rock on the mic? If I'm mistaking you for someone else I apologize.


Uhhhhh no, as hard as you find it to believe I'm a realist, Punk is awesome on the mic but Rock was on another level. I did not say that Punk had overtaken.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

As of today and for past 5 years Punk has been better than nearly anybody on the mic. Back in the AE and after Rock was on a whole different level however, you cannot compare the two however as both had their best years on two TOTALLY different eras and the product was different in both


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Uhhhhh no, as hard as you find it to believe I'm a realist, Punk is awesome on the mic but Rock was on another level. I did not say that Punk had overtaken.


Ok, I apologize then. My mistake.

HBK is still slightly better.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Ok, I apologize then. My mistake.
> 
> HBK is still slightly better.


Never was and never will. You probably never watched a promo of his before the shoot promo since you always forget what year we are in.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Big show will be used to build triple h as a threat ready for when he faces bryan.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Sonnen Says said:


> Never was and never will. You probably never watched a promo of his before the shoot promo since you always forget what year we are in.


Are you still trying to be relevant here? It's so cute.


----------



## CM_Skippy (May 1, 2012)

Decent show I thought. Last hour was great, particularly for the main event. I liked Steph and Trips' promo as well, HHH is so much better as a heel.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

That match had me the most invested I've been in a WWE match in quite a while. Very well done. I couldn't give less of a crap about the rest of RAW.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I went to sleep during the Diva match, watched the rest this morning. I was quite happy with the main event, for once it was a fun, happy and definitive ending rather than the crappy ones of late.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

Fantastic main event. The Bellas screaming when Randy shut the door was pretty funny. I like the Bellas, especially Brie, but I am getting sick of their backstage segments - say something, already.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Decent show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> What Happened After RAW
> 
> - The dark main event after last night's RAW in St. Louis saw Daniel Bryan defeat Randy Orton with a running knee. Bryan cut a promo after the match but Orton laid him out with a RKO to end the show.


via wrestlinginc


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The ones that are so quick to shut down HBK as better than punk when it comes to talking haven't seen enough of him at his creative peak in 97/98

They're both natural talkers, but it's not like Michaels can't hold a candle to him, are you kidding? He knows how to say anything and have the crowd in the palm of his hand


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Big Show last night really put me back in the nWo days tbh.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB8rUQ-Wl_U

BackStage Fallout: Rhodes Brothers, The Miz, & AJ Lee/Tamina


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Great Raw, nuff said


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

lol @ JBL burrrying Xavier Woods.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/XazA0



> LIVE NOTES FROM LAST NIGHT'S WWE RAW TAPING
> 
> By Jon Bell on 2013-10-15 10:28:51
> 
> ...


before Orton RKO ed Bryan to end the dark stuff


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Any reason the PTP's haven't been on the last few weeks? It wasn't long since they were on a mini roll. I suppose they'd be lost in the shuffle right now.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

So I thought my favorite JBL moment of the night was when he just wouldn't let go of the whole "Who the hell is Xavier Woods" thing, but then I re-watched the main event and I found myself laughing at the end when he screams "HOW THE HELL DOES A SEVEN FOOT GIANT TRESPASS!?"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

a lot of .....s are complaining about last night, i thought it was a terrific show, no filler, lots of storyline movement and action... crowd was insane too!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Stad said:


> Hope you're not a fan of Orton then.


Obviously said IMO. I think Orton is entertaining on the mic as well. He showed it on Raw.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which is why the absolute best mic worker of the last 10 years is your most loathed wrestler. :argh:


JBL/Jericho says hello.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Obviously said IMO. I think Orton is entertaining on the mic as well. He showed it on Raw.


Lol no he was horrible on the mic, HBK saved that segment with his vastly superior mic skills.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Billion Dollar Man needs to go. Awful poster who doesn't understand the business
> 
> Really good main event. Shield need a 3 disc dvd right now


But CM Punk fans do?

OK.


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> Lol no he was horrible on the mic, HBK saved that segment with his vastly superior mic skills.


Whatever you say, I guess.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

tonsgrams said:


> Lol no he was horrible on the mic, HBK saved that segment with his vastly superior mic skills.


Thanks for your informative opinion. Very convincing stuff.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Orton was pretty good last night I thought.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I think Orton held his own on the mic last night. Good segment.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> a lot of .....s are complaining about last night, i thought it was a terrific show, *no filler*, lots of storyline movement and action... crowd was insane too!


:romo3

Wha


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> But CM Punk fans do?
> 
> OK.


Did I mention CM Punk fans in my post?

I know you dedicate your life to cussing him out, most likely because you don't have anything real to say because you don't understand the biz. But just chill dude.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

AJ Lee looked so hot on RAW, she pulls them pigtails off so well, hope shes at ringside when I have my front raw tickets at the MEN


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Good show I enjoyed it. Opening promo was good. Nice mic work from Orton even if they had HBK pull a Cena and no sell everything he was saying. Loved the RKO/SCM tease however along with HBK scrambling to get the hat back on his head to cover up DAT BALDNESS.

Trips/Steph promo was all sorts of GOAT. So Trips has finally and explicitly come out and called himself THE BAD GUY. He even used his Batman voice for the promo so shit was real. Awesome work all around here and I hope they follow through and have him flat out heel it up now and kill some bitches. Big Show, you will grovel at the feet of the King. Show/Game looks to be set for Survivor Series and I'm fine with that. Trips is going to steamroll Show and look dominant heading into whatever match he's going to have at Mania. DAT HEEL GAME. 

Bitch Stephanie and Rapey Orton both making the Bellas look like idiots just about made my night. :lmao @ both segments, those were brilliant. Again, I'm not too sure about involving Brie in all this but I guess it adds a personal touch with Bryan fighting for his woman and all that. Still, if Brie could act even just a little bit this would be SO much better.

JESUS CENA IS RETURNING IN 2 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your new World Heavyweight Champion folks. The Champ is near...

Santino/Fandango was a fun little match that I enjoyed a lot because of their tag match down in NXT. Come at me.

The main event was all sorts of awesome. The Shield have chemistry with just about every team available which is crazy. These guys never disappoint and the Rhodes Bros were there with them every step of the way. Brilliant match and it was so cool to see the Tag Title of all things main eventing Raw and getting top shine in 2013 of all times. I can't wait to see the reaction from the Shield themselves and HHH as well considering how it all went down. 

YOU GOT ME VINCE IM LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT WEEK ALREADY 

:vince5


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cannot believe I didn't fast-forward through ANY of that women's match. I watched mostly for Tamina for some reason...Shes..kind of awesome...but A.J. came out the fucking star at the end though and she barely did anything.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Did I mention CM Punk fans in my post?
> 
> I know you dedicate your life to cussing him out, most likely because you don't have anything real to say because you don't understand the biz. But just chill dude.


I don't understand the "biz". But I don't try to act like I do either. You show me posts where I act like I am a WWE business maestro.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I don't understand the "biz". But I don't try to act like I do either. You show me posts where I act like I am a WWE business maestro.


According to Cynical Miracle who really understands the BIZNUS, Summerslam 2012 cost WWE money because HHH/Lesnar didn't do business. I wonder what he thinks of Summerslam 2013.

unk jklol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

chrisburr said:


> Los Matadores are 5-0


And the sad thing is that they can be 600-0 against 3MB and the Bull will still be more over than they are.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> According to Cynical Miracle who really understands the BIZNUS, Summerslam 2012 cost WWE money because HHH/Lesnar didn't do business. I wonder what he thinks of Summerslam 2013.
> 
> unk jklol


It cost even more money. Lesnar only draws buys in WWE when paired with Rock. Fact


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB8rUQ-Wl_U
> 
> BackStage Fallout: Rhodes Brothers, The Miz, & AJ Lee/Tamina


Incoming flurry of posts about AJ/Tamina love angle in 5.. 4.. 3..


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I don't understand the "biz". But I don't try to act like I do either. You show me posts where I act like I am a WWE business maestro.


Saying Punk doesn't draw when you dont know how to interpret numbers in context. 

Your just a mark wrapped in Dave Meltzer's clothing.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> And the sad thing is that they can be 600-0 against 3MB and the Bull will still be more over than they are.


I don't see what's sad about that, it's 100% intentional on the WWE's part. El Torito is definitely meant to be the star coming out of that team.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ambrose with earring, oh baby...and aww Steph and Trips with that cute horny kiss.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> It cost even more money. Lesnar only draws buys in WWE when paired with Rock. Fact


Your thoughts on Summerslam 2013 plz combined with your thoughts on ER 2012 plz.

:rock4


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I think Hell in a Cell will be decent. Those buys combined with Battleground's buys could even match Summerslam. They just need to get to Royal Rumble and they'll get all their money back there.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That's kind of true. WWE make the bulk of their money from Jan to April and aim to get a slight bump in August from Summerslam. Mania alone is worth every B PPV put together alone. Well, C PPV I suppose. The Rumble + Summerslam probably come close.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they'll be tide over until WM season...I think this might be the best WM ever. some people think Cena will continue to dominate but I have a feeling they'll be like "from here on out, you'll still be on top but you can share the spotlight"


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Your thoughts on Summerslam 2013 plz combined with your thoughts on ER 2012 plz.
> 
> :rock4


At ER 2012, Brock LOLsner drew less then half of the buyrates he was doing in UFC (no ppv did less then 600'000 when he was on the card) with a measly 251'000 buys. Once again costing WWE money because of the fact they pay him like he's some kind of huge buyrates draw for WWE when he never has been. 

Lesnar should just stick to the Octogon. Which he would off if he didn't get humbled by Velasquez


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Lesnar is one guy though that i would never mess with in real life.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lesnar might cost more money than he brings in on the event, but the hope in using him I'd imagine is for the attention he brings and then they hope they can use that attention and move it towards something else to keep the ball rolling and ultimately make the money back they lost on Lesnar.

Of course with the way they've booked Lesnar since his return and everything around him, that probably isn't the case (although for Summerslam this year they were able to piggyback the Bryan uprising off of it).


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> At ER 2012, Brock LOLsner drew less then half of the buyrates he was doing in UFC (no ppv did less then 600'000 when he was on the card) with a measly 251'000 buys. Once again costing WWE money because of the fact they pay him like he's some kind of huge buyrates draw for WWE when he never has been.
> 
> Lesnar should just stick to the Octogon. Which he would off if he didn't get humbled by Velasquez


well ER 2012 Final Number was like 271,0000 buys. Of course Lesnar is a better UFC draw no argument there.

Anyways you could say the same about Survivor Series 2011. It bombed regardless the # buys (312,000) too because of huge money it cost WWE with The Rock first match back. I remember Metzler saying that WWE ended up paying way too much money and received very little in return for it, & Vince wasn't happy about it. I love The Great One but his first match back should made WWE a huge fortunate, which it didn't


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> At ER 2012, Brock LOLsner drew less then half of the buyrates he was doing in UFC (no ppv did less then 600'000 when he was on the card) with a measly 251'000 buys. Once again costing WWE money because of the fact they pay him like he's some kind of huge buyrates draw for WWE when he never has been.
> 
> Lesnar should just stick to the Octogon. Which he would off if he didn't get humbled by Velasquez


LOLsner? Well that just goes and invalidates your opinion on the matter. Still waiting for those Summerslam 2013 thoughts though. Probably all LOLsner's fault.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> LOLsner? Well that just goes and invalidates your opinion on the matter. Still waiting for those Summerslam 2013 thoughts though. Probably all LOLsner's fault.


losing to Cena and HHH making Brock his bitch anytime they were on tv together, with Lesnar losing fights with him and running away, educated the viewer that Brock was not the same killer as he was in UFC or his first month back. And pairing him with Punk who lost every single big match he was in this year didn't help either.

A loser and a deflated Lesnar fighting each other = no buys


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i bet a majority of the buys came for wanting to see Bryan win the title. A bunch of them were lost due to Orton's involvement and the other matches.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> So about 'dem Uso's...


Who-so's? WWE is going to give them haircuts and repackage them as Epico and Primo.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> LOLsner? Well that just goes and invalidates your opinion on the matter. Still waiting for those Summerslam 2013 thoughts though. Probably all LOLsner's fault.


creative's fault. I doubt many people bought Punk after losing all the time and his size would beat Lesnar or a joke of a character would beat Cena.

the build didn't help either. Brock was owning a fan (till the last day) also was more Punk vs Heyman anyways & Vince was making Bryan look like an OmpaLumpa


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

> A loser and a deflated Lesnar fighting each other = no buys


Summerslam 2012 had the same issue actually. Triple H jobbed to the streak at WM, a month later Brock did the job to Cena in his first match back no less. The match was between two losers and part timers, yet SS '12 drew 400,000 buys. The problem was punk wasn't the right opponent for Brock.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> losing to Cena and HHH making Brock his bitch anytime they were on tv together, with Lesnar losing *a fight* with him and running away, educated the viewer that Brock was not the same killer as he was in UFC or his first month back. And pairing him with Punk who lost every single big match he was in this year didn't help either.
> 
> A loser and a deflated Lesnar fighting each other = no buys


If he came straight from UFC as a killer into WWE and his first match back didn't draw, according to you, then WWE having to educate the viewers doesn't really come into play does it since apparently they never bought him in the first place. 

Can't wait to see what you have to say if or when Brock vs. Taker/Rock happens though. Should be pretty funny.

@JY57 - I thought the Punk/Lesnar build was just about perfect. Obviously they booked Punk strong heading into the match or he legitimately wouldn't have stood a chance at all. Whether that's what turned people off or not, I don't know. The promos were great, the brawls were great, they intensity was there, the hype was there. I guess the main flaw is the fact that it was actually Punk vs. Heyman with Lesnar being the third wheel. That's the only thing I can think of. On the Cena/Bryan front, I don't think the Vince comments really matter. They were effectively saying Bryan isn't good enough to win which is a wink and a nod to the audience that he will and at the same time you had HHH saying he was good enough. Your basic underdog formula at play. So I don't really know where they went wrong with either of them tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock deserved so much better. Him losing to Cena at ER was so unnecessary. Imagine if Brock was undefeated right now since his WWE return last year? I always thought the much better route (better not just for quality of storyline, but also would have made more money for WWE) would have been if Brock was undefeated going into WM 30. Then, at WM30 you could have him face EITHER Undertaker or Cena, and it would be a huge, huge deal. 

Instead, Brock got what he got. Missed opportunity.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Contrarian said:


> Summerslam 2012 had the same issue actually. Triple H jobbed to the streak at WM, a month later Brock did the job to Cena in his first match back no less. The match was between two losers and part timers, yet SS '12 drew 400,000 buys. The problem was punk wasn't the right opponent for Brock.


HHH has had a main event push since 1999. Punk has had a main event pus since 2011. HHH better fucking recovered from losing to UNDERTAKER at WRESTLEMANIA. 

And the match with Cena and Lesnar was at least brutal as fuck and Lesnar lived up the his monster reputation. The Punk V Lesnar match happened after three slow, boring ass matches with HHH and a boring ass, year long feud with HHH where Lesnar ran away like a bitch every time they were together on television.

EDIT - and Lesnar lost three fights on televison with HHH. 1. at Raw 1000. 2. When HHH returned this year 3. When HHH threw him out the cage on the go home show before Extreme Rules. 

PAY ATTENTION STARBUCK


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i can't wait until the Beast versus Beard match next year...that was rumored, hope its true.. That will be downright violent.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Contrarian said:


> Summerslam 2012 had the same issue actually. Triple H jobbed to the streak at WM, a month later Brock did the job to Cena in his first match back no less. The match was between two losers and part timers, yet SS '12 drew 400,000 buys. The problem was punk wasn't the right opponent for Brock.


There was no one more "right" than Punk. Cena was occupied with Bryan. HHH's feud with Lesnar was done to the death by that point. Taker wasn't coming back for Summerslam. Rock's busy with movies. Punk was the best and right option for Lesnar. 

I'll say that the loss to Cena didn't hurt Lesnar that much, because it was such a fluky victory and in that ER match Lesnar could've put away Cena at anytime. The loss was a huge mistake and shouldn't have happened, but Lesnar could've recuperated from that. In fact, he did. The real damage came from the entire feud with HHH and ultimately the loss at Mania. Constantly having his ass handed to him in every "fight" on Raw with HHH (outside of the very first one) took a lot away from Lesnar. It hurt his credibility a lot. Sumemrslam should've been it. 

But oh well, what's done is done. They even had Punk take the fight to Lesnar and give him "all that he could handle" at Summerslam, so Lesnar's cred as this unstoppable monster is dead and as such, his greatest appeal is as well. For Taker/Lesnar, if people thought Lesnar had no shot at the streak before, there's no way there could be any believability in the possibility of him ending the streak now.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> HHH has had a main event push since 1999. Punk has had a main event pus since 2011. HHH better fucking recovered from losing to UNDERTAKER at WRESTLEMANIA.
> 
> And the match with Cena and Lesnar was at least brutal as fuck and Lesnar lived up the his monster reputation. The Punk V Lesnar match happened after three slow, boring ass matches with HHH and a boring ass, year long feud with HHH where Lesnar ran away like a bitch every time they were together on television.


LOL butthurt. You basically agreed Punk wasn't the right opponent. Triple H put over lesnar clean at ER 13 and gave him the feud victory before Punk. With SS '12 both were losers and part timers who weren't even on RAW for first two weeks leading to Summerslam. Boring match or great match is irrelevant(and its a opinion any case), credibility is what matters.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Contrarian said:


> LOL butthurt. You basically agreed Punk wasn't the right opponent. *Triple H put over lesnar clean at ER 13* and gave him the feud victory before Punk. With SS '12 both were losers and part timers who weren't even on RAW for first two weeks leading to Summerslam. Boring match or great match is irrelevant(and its a opinion any case), credibility is what matters.


Wait, what? :lmao


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

> I'll say that the loss to Cena didn't hurt Lesnar that much, because it was such a fluky victory and in that ER match Lesnar could've put away Cena at anytime. The loss was a huge mistake and shouldn't have happened, but Lesnar could've recuperated from that. In fact, he did. The real damage came from the entire feud with HHH and ultimately the loss at Mania. Constantly having his ass handed to him in every "fight" on Raw with HHH (outside of the very first one) took a lot away from Lesnar. It hurt his credibility a lot. Sumemrslam should've been it.


Not really. Brock vs Rock or Brock vs Taker at summerslam would have done great buyrate. There is no "damage". Punk is not at the level. Thats all there is.

Cena win wasn't fluky, Lesnar jobbed to single punch like a pussy while Cena endured all the punishment and won too. It hurt him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Backtracking now. It was inevitable tbh. You can't say he failed to deliver the buys he did in UFC (along with him getting his ass beat lol so funny) to slight him and then in the next breath use his UFC credentials as the driving force behind a different point because it suits what you're trying to say this time. It doesn't work like that. You're making fun of the fact he had to leave UFC and didn't produce the same business when he came back to WWE and then using the very thing you just made fun of to support something else. I don't think I'm the one who needs to be paying attention, just saying.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I doubt Lesnar cares, he gets his 5 million bucks, and has 4 matches a year. He'll probably have the same deal next year, I just hope he puts over Bryan..that would be epic!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Contrarian said:


> Not really. Brock vs Rock or Brock vs Taker at summerslam would have done great buyrate. Punk is not at the level. Thats all there is.
> 
> Cena win wasn't fluky, Lesnar jobbed to single punch like a pussy while Cena endured all the punishment and won too. It hurt him bad.


I think you missed the point. I'm not saying it would or wouldn't have done a great buyrate, but they weren't available. No one above Punk was, so therefore Punk was the best option.

And yeah, the Cena win was fluky. Lesnar toyed with Cena the entire match and could've put him away at almost anytime. He played with his food and not only did it get away, but it stumbled upon something it could use to do some heavy damage. A steel chain punch that you're running at it is going to knock anybody out from a guy like Cena. Then the AA on the steps, not even just a normal one, is what put Lesnar away.

Believe me, it wasn't ideal, certainly not. Lesnar should've won the match. In fact, Lesnar really shouldn't have lost any matches to this point, but Lesnar still destroyed Cena the whole match and he himself cost himself the match, no one else.



> I doubt Lesnar cares, he gets his 5 million bucks, and has 4 matches a year. He'll probably have the same deal next year, I just hope he puts over Bryan..that would be epic!


I'm sure he doesn't care. They could probably have Lesnar job to 3MB for all he cares as long as he gets a great payday.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Backtracking now. It was inevitable tbh. You can't say he failed to deliver the buys he did in UFC (along with him getting his ass beat lol so funny) to slight him and then in the next breath use his UFC credentials as the driving force behind a different point because it suits what you're trying to say this time. It doesn't work like that. You're making fun of the fact he had to leave UFC and didn't produce the same business when he came back to WWE and then using the very thing you just made fun of to support something else. I don't think I'm the one who needs to be paying attention, just saying.


When did I backtrack? I said that Cain beat Lesnar and thats the reason he went to WWE. Never made a joke about him in the UFC and how big of a figure he was. 

He just doesn't draw nearly as much in WWE as he did in UFC. But the shitty booking with him hasn't turned that around either.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree Lesnar shouldn't have lost to anyone to keep his image strong, but to me it seems like WWE has brought him back only to do the job to top stars. Lesnar already lost to Cena and Hunter, I can't imagine he would lose to Taker considering how protected he is, Rock is a bigger star that won't lose either. 

So basically Vince pays him to lose to top stars. Genius? Dumb? No idea but it is what it is. And even in that top stars list Punk evidently doesn't qualify lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Contrarian said:


> I agree Lesnar shouldn't have lost to anyone to keep his image strong, but to me it seems like WWE has evidently brought him back only to do the job to top stars. Lesnar already lost to Cena and Hunter, I can't imagine he would lose to Taker considering how protected he is, Rock is a bigger star that won't lose either.
> 
> So basically Vince pays him to lose to top stars. Genius? Dumb? No idea but it is what it is. *And even in that top stars list Punk evidently doesn't qualify lol*.


Hey, you never know. Punk might just end up beating Lesnar at Mania. :cool2


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Not after that summerslam buyrate. No I doubt it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

man, this might be the best Mania ever..think of the possibilities: Ryback/Goldberg, Cena/Taker, Lesnar/Punk, Orton/Show, HHH/Bryan.....it'll be amazing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Contrarian said:


> Not after that summerslam buyrate. No I doubt it.


But unlike there, Punk/Lesnar wouldn't have to be the biggest match on the card and sell the PPV. They have this McMahon corporation storyline going on, and if they decide to go with Taker/Cena, that alone could sell the event.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Orton/Show? I thought it was gonna be Punk/Orton and Taker/Lesnar?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ nothing is set just here say ideas & rumors going around


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> But unlike there, Punk/Lesnar wouldn't have to be the biggest match on the card and sell the PPV. They have this McMahon corporation storyline going on, and if they decide to go with Taker/Cena, that alone could sell the event.


Brock is still one of the highest paid superstars, I can't imagine they would waste him like that, especially if the Rock isn't returning.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> When did I backtrack? I said that Cain beat Lesnar and thats the reason he went to WWE. Never made a joke about him in the UFC and how big of a figure he was.
> 
> He just doesn't draw nearly as much in WWE as he did in UFC. But the shitty booking with him hasn't turned that around either.


...........



The Cynical Miracle said:


> At ER 2012, Brock *LOLsner *drew less then half of the buyrates he was doing in UFC (no ppv did less then 600'000 when he was on the card) with a *measly *251'000 buys. Once again costing WWE money because of the fact they pay him like he's some kind of huge buyrates draw for WWE when he never has been.
> 
> Lesnar should just stick to the Octogon. Which he would off if he didn't get *humbled *by Velasquez


Obvious bias/hate/dislike/whatever is obvious. 

You talk like you were expecting him to draw close to a million buys for Extreme Rules of all things. What on earth would possess you to think like that I have no idea. Anybody could have told you that he wasn't going to draw at the same level in WWE that he did in UFC. It's not some big revelation. It was never going to happen. If you're going to judge Lesnar's ability to draw in WWE you do it in the context of the WWE PPV business, not UFC. In that regard, he's been very successful up until Summerslam 2013, even with the diminished returns kicking in.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

besides WM, no event, no matter who is on it, can come even close to that many buys. 200,000 seems to be the average for B ppvs.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Great double main event.

Cody's been awesome since the face turn, he made the SD MiTB too. 

Del Rio is insanely underrated when it comes to ring skills.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

people still cheer for Goldust over him though, which sucks for him.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> people still cheer for Goldust over him though, which sucks for him.


He will be. they're not going gain much by pushing Goldie (while awesome) for now. Cody's the future.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I forgot to mention before but I think they dropped a pretty big foreshadow in regards to Steph/Trips/Vince when Stephanie said with her power and support Trips IS the WWE. That's obviously going to come into play when Vince comes back. 

DAT FACE OLD MAN VINNIE MAC

Call me crazy I'm actually intrigued by what his character's going to be. 

:vince2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

As much as my Shield mark self got pissed off at what happened last night, that was a great ending, just like last week, although this was better than last week's ending. Just a really really nice moment, plus the crowd was HOT throughout the whole thing for the most part, which is a plus. & I'm sure The Shield will win them back in the future. Maybe not HIAC, but who knows? It does feel weird that Ambrose is the only guy in the group that is champion now, though.

& Having Triple H go out there and get pissed off was even better. :lmao That's probably how all The Shield marks were acting.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

too bad nobody watched that scene above.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> At ER 2012, Brock LOLsner drew less then half of the buyrates he was doing in UFC (no ppv did less then 600'000 when he was on the card) with a measly 251'000 buys. Once again costing WWE money because of the fact they pay him like he's some kind of huge buyrates draw for WWE when he never has been.
> 
> *Lesnar should just stick to the Octagon. Which he would off if he didn't get humbled by A life threatening illness that rendered him unable to sustain his dominance at the highest level.*


AGREED!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

JY57 said:


> creative's fault.* I doubt many people bought Punk after losing all the time* and his size would beat Lesnar or a joke of a character would beat Cena.
> 
> the build didn't help either. Brock was owning a fan (till the last day) also was more Punk vs Heyman anyways & Vince was making Bryan look like an OmpaLumpa


Apparently people didn't buy Punk even when he won all the time.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Really enjoyed RAW last night. The ending was great!


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Did anyone catch the fan posting up for a High 5 with Show at the end & was left hanging.

Look at his wee hurt face.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

don't you love how Show was stealing Bryan's Yes LOL


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I noticed that fan, WHO was left hanging after posing for a high five too.

I just don't understand the Knock Out Punch by the Big Show. In every angle and every other time he delievers that punch he connects properly enough so one gets knocked out. How does he do that? I mean, if it was for real then most of the times you wouldn't be knocked out. Just look at how punches a boxer can take to the head. I know Big Show is bare handed, but then Again he would have broken his hand a dozen times.

Another thing I don't understand is the Beat the Clock thing. The only one WHO had anything to gain was Ryback and not R-Truth. So why should R-Truth bother with that match? He could easily run around outside the ring stalling the time to frustrate Ryback. That would have made sense.

And then what is it with picking stipulations? They could choose ANY stipulation they wanted, and then they come up with a HANDICAP match?? I am sure people in here would have so much better chosing if they were given the same opportunity.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Very enjoyable Raw. I watched just about he whole thing. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk was a great match apart from the already mentioned other highlights. Cesaro doing the swing and Sthwagger calling for it was very baby face of them. Back in the day heels would tease it a cool move then refuse to do it but they are running with it. We the People.

The Bryan / Del Rio match was basically Champion vs Champion as Bryan has won the WWE belt on basically three occasions. So it was interesting to see how the match would end. Orton looked pretty menacing in that segment which was great. 

And I've always been a Dustin Rhodes/ Goldust fan so the main event was great and well the Shield just keep on delivering great matches. I actually can't wait for Reigns and Rollins to go face because their matches will only get better.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Rua said:


> Did anyone catch the fan posting up for a High 5 with Show at the end & was left hanging.
> 
> Look at his wee hurt face.


It was so fucking hilarious! :lmao

Edit:










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I smell a new meme, Racist Big Show. Make it happen.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I smell a new meme, Racist Big Show. Make it happen.


It'd explain why Vince is pushing him so much again.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NeyNey said:


> It was so fucking hilarious! :lmao
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the guy's fired, but last week his intro music hit when he came out to ko triple h and this week he comes out of the crowd escorted by security. great job wwe. you really know how to sell an angle.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> It was so fucking hilarious! :lmao


there are actually two guys trying to high five. :lmao


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

LOL big show left two dudes hanging.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> It was so fucking hilarious! :lmao
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I am dying. That shit is so funny. :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> It was so fucking hilarious! :lmao
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


:lmao

So good. Reaction was brilliant as well. He looked like the perfect combo of embarrassed and pissed off!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

hilarious lol!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> It was so fucking hilarious! :lmao
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


omg i am dying 
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone else LOVE the spot where Rollins got caught by the Big Show before the KO punch? :mark: :mark: :mark:

It would've looked good either way, but the fact that he went for a dive and got caught and THEN got the KO punch made it 10x better.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> It was so fucking hilarious! :lmao
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao

I don't care what anyone says about Big Show. He earns my respect by delivering comedy gold, week after week.


----------

